# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مسابقة احنا فين ؟؟؟؟؟

## الشحرورة

حللو يا حللو رمضان كريم يا حللو
كل سنه وكل أبناء مصر طيبين
الحاضرين منهم والغايبين
البعاد والقريبين
وعشان برمضان بيحلى السهر
ومع الحبايب جميل السمر
تعالى معانا تانى للعام التانى

على التوالى

فى مسابقتنا

لف وطوف
 وحاول تعرف وتشوف

احنا فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مسابقة خفيفة لمعلوماتك 

من صورة

هيجيبها لنا أستاذى اسكندرانى 
لبلد عربيه او دوله أوروبيه
ومعلومه هتقولها الشحرورة
و حكايه صغيورة
على طول هيبان حل
الفزورة



وتوته توته

خلصت الحدوتة
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لسه حاجة صغنتوتة

يعنى كلمة قد الفتفوتة

جوايزنا حاجة

مهولة

الناس هتبحلق وتقول 

وااااااااااااااااو

مش معقولة

والاعلان عن الفايز والفايزة

فى ايدين اللجنة

المسؤولة
يعنى لا واسطه ولا كوسة

ويارب يا مسابقتنا

م العين محروسة

وباقى الحكاية

وكل القصة والرواية

مع شرح أستاذى اسكندرانى

رئيس اللجنة وكل أعضائها

عندنا شفافية

ووضوح بالصورة



وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

رمضان كريم



منتظرينكم

----------


## لمسه

اختى الحبيبه 




ومسابقه جميله ان شاء الله 

ومعكم باذن الله تعاله 

وكل عام وانتم بخير

وانا حجزت بالمقعد الاوللللللللللللل

----------


## صفحات العمر

:Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane: 
هنسافر بالصورة 
لعواصم وموانى
بحروف للشحرورة 
ولقطات لــ سكندرانى
هندقق ونحقق
والعارف هيسبق 
والجايزة محبتنا 
ولمتنا ف رمضان :hey: 

أختى الغالية شحرورة  :f: 
اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى  :f: 
كل عام وأنتم بكل الخير والسعادة
ولا حرمنا الله هداياكم التى تثرى القاعة 
وتجمعنا على أضوائها 
لكما كل التقدير والأحترام

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="ff1493 000000 2e8b57 ff0000"]حنلف معاك ونشوف أكتر

اللى يحيط بينا

وياريت بقى من غير مانفكر

تجيبولنا الحل لحدينا

أسم الدوله تحت الصوره

نفحه من أختنا شحروره

وأبو إسكندر خيره علينا

طبعا صوره من أفريقيا

فيها الأهرام حاجه جنان

وكمان صوره كده من أسيا

عن دوله فيها شجر البان

والله بجد مسابقتكم

كوكتيل رائع بالألوان

صوره لسوريا

صوره لبرج جميل فى إيطاليا

صوره للغاليه لبنان

كله أكيد حيكون مبسوط

يتمنى الجايزه تكون ماس

أو حتى لولى ومرجان

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,[/grade]

الأخوه الأعزاء أحبائى الكرام

الأخت الفاضله

* شحروره*

والأخ الرائع

 إسكندرانى

كل الأمنيات بمسابقه جميله مميزه  

( إبقو غششونى من غير ماصفحات يعرف)

دام أنتاجكم من الإبداع ةكل عام ,انتم وكل إخواننا فى الأمه العربيه بكل خير

تقبلو مرورى

----------


## kethara

أختى الرقيقة شحرورة المنتدى

كل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير غاليتى

أعاد الله عليكِ الشهر الفضيل والاسرة الكريمة

بالخير واليمن والبركات

واهلا ومرحب بتغريدك من جديد برائعتك الجميلة

ذات الترنيمة الشجية أحنا فين ؟؟؟

وبأنتظار المسابقة والهدايا المهولة

ههههههههههههههههه

بارك لكِ بكل خطاكِ ايتها الرائعة بكل شيئ

تمنياتى لكِ بالنجاح والتوفيق

مع تحيتــــــى





أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نـــــــادر

كل عام وأنت بخير مبارك الشهر عليك وأسرتك الغالية

ليس يدهشنى هذا الإبداع والجمال

فكم من تنسيقات تعطر بها أرجاء المنتدى تثير أعجابى

وأصبح قاموس أبجديتى لا يليق بعطائك الرائع

فسامح لى علثمتى انا وحروفى

بارك الله لك بموهبتك المميزة وتصميماتك الفريدة

وعلمت أنك اللجنة المسؤولة من الغالية الشحرورة

وهذا معناه لا تسريب للأجابات ولكنى أتمنى الفوز

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بارك الله لكم بمجهودكم المبارك

مع تحيتـــــــــــى

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 

مسابقة احنا فين ؟؟؟

للعام الثانى على التوالى 

وقبل ان نبدا 

تعالو  نتذكر اعزاء لنا شاركونا العام الماضى 






مسابقة احنا فين ؟؟؟

مسابقة  ثقافيه شعرية طريفه 

سنقوم بوضع صورة من بلد ما 

وستقوم الشحرورة بوضع معلومات عن هذه البلد 
 بالشعر العامى 

المطلوب  

هو معرفة اسم البلد 

ضع اجابتك فورا  لا تتردد لحظه 

وحاول تكون الاول او التانى  

علشان اللى سبق اكل النبق 

حاقول لك ليه 




المسابقة على 15 حلقة 

يوم بعد يوم 

سيتم وضع المسابقة الساعة 12 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة 

وسيقوم المتسابقين بوضع اجاباتهم فى الموضوع هنا حتى اليوم التالى الساعة 12 مساء 

يعنى الحلقة ستستمر  لمده 24 ساعه 

اول عضو او عضوه  وضع اجابة صحيحه 

سيكون له 3 درجات 

ثانى عضو او عضوه وضع اجابة صحيحه 

سيكون له 2 درجتين 

باقى الاعضاء اصحاب الاجابات الصحيحه 

لكل منهم درجه واحده 

النتيجه ليست على كل حلقة منفرده 

النتيجه النهائيه على مجمل الحلقات  كلها 15 حلقه 

سنقوم بتجميع الدرجات اليوميه وتعلن كل يوم ترتيب الاخوه الاعضاء 

حاول تحصل على اكبر عدد من الدرجات  

اجتهد لتكون فى المقدمه 

جوائزنا مغريه تستحق المجهود 




الجوائز 

اصاحب اعلى الدرجات بعد 15 حلقه 

الفائز الاول 
اسبوع  فى مارينا سبورت بدعوه من الشاعر محمد سعيد

الفائز الثانى 
اسبوع  فى شرم الشيخ بدعوه من شاعر الرومانسيه 

الفائز الثالث 
اسبوع على ضفاف الدانوب الازرق بدعوه من  عصام علم الدين  

استعدوا  لاولى حلقاتنا اول ايام رمضان الكريم 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> مسابقة احنا فين ؟؟؟
> 
> للعام الثانى على التوالى 
> 
> الفائز الاول 
> اسبوع فى مارينا سبورت بدعوه من الشاعر محمد سعيد


 
ماشى كلامك ماشى 
على عينى وعلى راسى :hey:  :hey: 
كل عام وأنتم أجمل

----------


## لمسه

النهارده اهووووووووو 

فين المساابقه مستنيه من اول امباااااااارح ياااااقوووم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين

إن شاء الله أكون معاكم السنادي

وبيني وبينك ياشوشو قوليلي معاد السؤال 

والجائز ادوني الكوره دي إللي بتلف 

حجز مقعد ...*

----------


## الشحرورة

بسم الله الكريم الهادى

وهنطير بالجامبو يا ولادى

لونها جميل وأخضرانى

مع شحرورة واسكندرانى

الحلوة المرة دى

بجنوب غرب قارة اسيا

وفيها مراكب فى موانى راسية

وجسر برى وبحرى

 بين 3 قارات رابط

ويزيد فى شهور الرحمة

شغل العسكرى والظابط

مساحتها كبيرة

نورها مزين احلى مدينة

فيها سهلين ساحليين

واحد بالبحر الاحمر

والتانى بالخليج العربى

وفيها أجمل مكانين

والناس بتجيها من كل مكان

علشان تشعر بالمغفرة والاحسان

فيها جبال السروات

وجواها تلقى مسرات

 وهضاب زى الجسمى

وكمان هضبة نجران

والريس مرة هناك راح

وحكالى انه اتمتع وارتاح

ولا جابلى هدية من ريحها

سبحة ولا حتى شوية

 مسك ملاح

مع انى هنيته

وفرحت عشانه وسألته

قالى ندانى وبحب انا لبيته

وغرقت بدموعى على باب بيته





شحرورة

كفاياك جرجرة وكلام

الفجر وجب وعايز

أقرا وأصلى وأنام

قفلى بقى ع الفزورة

وخلاص حطينا الصورة

وياللا ونى من قدامى 

يا شحرورة




استنونى من تانى

مش بكرة

لا اللى هيجى بعدة

اصله بيكم هيحلالى

ومع استاذى اسكندرانى

اللى دايما فاحمنى

لكن قفلاته عجبانى

ونى يا شحرورة من الفزورة 

دى وووووووووووووون

----------


## Dr_rehab

السعودية 
 ودى صورة فى مدخل ميناء جده 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## kethara

السعودية

----------


## لمسه

يووووووووه سبقوووووونى سعوديه هه

وانا هنا من اول امبارح كده برضك

----------


## يحيى زكريا

ايه ده بقى

الكوسه حتبدأ من دلوقت مش قلتم اول يوم رمضان يبقى المفروض بكره بعد العشا والتراويح الساعه 12

لا يا شحروره مش عاوزين تمرير اجابات وتنزيل الاسئله على غفله عشان انا عارف حركاتك وحركات 

الاسكندرانى اللى فاكر انه حيبع لى الحيتان على انها بساريه لا والف لاوانا بشكك من محل عم حسنين 

البقال قصدى بشكك فى نزاهة اللجنه واللى عاملين المسابقه واللى داخلين المسابقه واللى مش 

داخلين وباين عليا كده من الاول حخليها دندره واخللى الدم للركب ...

ابدئى من اول بكره يا شحروره  والحل اهه مقدما ( السعوديه )  وانا اول  واحد جاوبت

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
السعوديه

----------


## boukybouky

ازيك يا شحرورة انتم فين مش شوفتكم ازاي قبل كده 

 ده انا كدة جيت متأخرة اوي  ::   :: 

طيب ربما يسهل و الحق بكرة ان شاء الله 

شحرورة انت منزلاها بدري اوي هو ده النظام علشان نعمل حسابنا و الا كل يوم في معاد  :: 

ا/ يحيي حمد الله على سلامتك منور المنتدى

كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## وجدى محمود

*يه بقى كدهههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مش قولنا أول يوم رمضان الساعه 12


يعنى بدل تلت نقط

تجيبولى نقطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


المملكه العربيه السعوديه*

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه دا بقى هو احنا فينا من الكلام دا ولا ايه
المسابقة نزلت واتحلت واحنا مش هنا خالص

غاليتي الشحرورة كل سنة وأنتى طيبة ومنوارنا بمسابقتك الجميلة
ونلف وندور ونعرف احنا فين
أخي العزيز اسكندراني كل سنة وحضرتك طيب المسابقة دائما جميلة بصورك الرائعة
ياريت تثبتوا لنا ميعاد للمسابقة علشان كدة مش حنلحق نروح معاكم أى مكان  :: 

وبما أن المسألة فيها نقطة ناخدها بقى وأمرنا لله  :: 
ويبقى الحل السعودية


كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

> اختى الحبيبه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ومسابقه جميله ان شاء الله 
> 
> ومعكم باذن الله تعاله 
> 
> ...


*الغالية الأمورة
لمووووووووس

اهلا بيك بمسابقتنا
وجايبالك فانوووووووووووس
علشان تقولى حاللو يا حاللو
وبمسابقتنا تجابوا
وتتهنوا

منتظرينك

*

----------


## العسل المر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

رمضان كريم علينا جميعا 

لتاني سنة معاكم - بس السنة دي ان شاء الله مشترك 


السعودية 

منتظرين الحلقات الجاية 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

> هنسافر بالصورة 
> لعواصم وموانى
> بحروف للشحرورة 
> ولقطات لــ سكندرانى
> هندقق ونحقق
> والعارف هيسبق 
> والجايزة محبتنا 
> ولمتنا ف رمضان
> 
> ...



*أستاذى الفاضل الغالى
المايسترو محمد سعيد

اهلا اهلا منور مسابقتنا
بنور حرفك فرحانين خلتنا
بلاش تغيب عننا
ويارب دايما قريب مننا
وجميلة الجايزة جننتنا
ههههههههههههههههههه

الف شكر أستاذى على تعاونك

وكرمك وطيبتك الغاليه

يا صاحب الكلمه الحق الوافيه

ومشاعرك دايما صافيه

منحرمش أستاذى من رعايتك الدايمة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [grade="ff1493 000000 2e8b57 ff0000"]حنلف معاك ونشوف أكتر
> 
> اللى يحيط بينا
> 
> وياريت بقى من غير مانفكر
> 
> تجيبولنا الحل لحدينا
> 
> أسم الدوله تحت الصوره
> ...


*
أخى الكريم المتألق
وجدى محمود

منورنا ومنور المسابقة
نفحاتنا لسه ميعادها مجاش
استنانا هتلقى معانا
احلى جوايز وعنا متستغناش
ورمضان كريم
وألف شكر لحضورك الجميل


*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حلو اوي كده ده الإتفاق يا أنوش

أخرج من هنا وتنزلي السؤال والناس تحل

ماشي ان هرجع من الترويح اقعد على باب القاعه ويبقى حد يجاوب*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السعوديه 
واللى سبق أكل النبأ  :y: 
مبروك  د. رحاب و قيثارة
كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
ومنورين قاعتنا العاميه 
مع الشحرورة وأسكندرانى 
لسه مستنين اشعار ..
وصور كتير تانى :hey:

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  


تعجز الكلمات عن شكركم 

فرحتى بتواجدكم الكريم وبكلماتكم الطيبه لا توصف ولا تقدر 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 



نتيجة الحلقة الاولى من المسابقة  



شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الاحد الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة الثانيه

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
محمد سعيد 
ارق تحياتى لك 




اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ودائما نجتمع فى موده ومحبه وخير 

بس برضه

 كل ده مش حيمنعنا من اننا ندفعك حق الجائزة الاولى 

كما اعلنا سابقا 

دمت بكل خير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
وجدى محمود
ارق تحياتى لك 




اهلا بك معنا 

ومتقلقش خااااااااااااااااااالص 

افتح موبايلك  

 من غير صفحات العمر ولا شحرورة يخدو بالهم 

بس مفيش عزومة فى جزيرة الورد 

دمت بكل خير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة
ارق تحياتى لك 




اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك وفى اسرتك يارب 

ومتقلقيش 

الاسئلة معايا ومفيش اى تسريب خااااااااااااااالص 

بس لو نص خروف مشوى فوق صينية رز بسملتى 

افكر 

دمت بكل خير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذى الجميل 
يحيى زكريا  
ارق تحياتى لك 




ايه بس اللى مزعلك 

الاسئلة معايا متقلقش خااااااااااااااااالص 

الدفاتر دفاترنا والاقلام اقلامنا 

حضرتك تنورنى 

ونقعد نظبط طبق جمبرى مع بربونى مع شوية كابوريا 

و معانا الاستاذ جابر المصرى و ايمن عمر 

ونشوف حل للمسابقة دى

دمت بكل خير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك 




اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة 

جزاك الله كل خير 

وان شاء الله موعدنا الثابت

 هو الساعة 12 مساء يوم بعد يوم 

وموعدنا غدا الاحد الساعة 12 للحلقة الثانية

دمت بكل خير دائما

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الاخوه الاعزاء  
> 
> 
> تعجز الكلمات عن شكركم 
> 
> فرحتى بتواجدكم الكريم وبكلماتكم الطيبه لا توصف ولا تقدر 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> ...



يا عمنا الساعه 12 دى بنبقى بره 

ولا هى المسأله انكم تقولوا الساعه 12 عشان النونات بيبقوا قاعدين فى البيت

ايوه كده بانوا بانوا على اصلكم بانوا

بس انا مش حسكت انا من الاول حاسس ان العمليه مرسومه ان النونات يكسبوا

والراءات يروحوا يشووا دره عل الكورنيش بس لا ولا يمكن ده يحصل طول ما زعيم الراءات موجود

انا بطالب ان الاسئله تنزل الساعه 2 قبل السحور عشان يبقى الكل موجود مش النونات يبعتونا 

نجيب لهم السحور ويكسبوا هم الجوايز ده مش ممكن يحصل ابدا ...

وربنا ازعق واعمل فضيحه وألم عليكم المنتديات كلها أه خلوها 2 قبل السحور عشان الكل يدخل

والاجدر هو اللى يروح اسبوع عند محمد سعيد واسبوع عند حسن رومانسيه والاسبوع التالت 

مش عارف عند مين وطبعا مفيش اجدر منى واللى يقول انى مش اجدر اجدر اكسر عضمه

أه هى العمليه سايبه ولا ايه ..

أما نوادر

----------


## boukybouky

اهي الساعة عدت 12 و مش فيه سؤال 

و بعد كده آجي الاقيه اتحل خلاص  ::-s: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الشحرورة

> أختى الرقيقة شحرورة المنتدى
> 
> كل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير غاليتى
> 
> أعاد الله عليكِ الشهر الفضيل والاسرة الكريمة
> 
> بالخير واليمن والبركات
> 
> واهلا ومرحب بتغريدك من جديد برائعتك الجميلة
> ...



*الحبيبة الغالية قيثارة

والود بكلامها أمارة
جاوبى وفوزى بكل جسارة
وياللا نغرم شعرائنا
ونذيع الخبر بحارة ورا حارة
ههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وأنت طيبة يا قمرنا
وعندك العروض وأختارى
وابدا ما يوم تحتارى
بس الهمة معانا

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الساعه 2 ونصف الا خمسه ومافيش حاجه

حلو اوي التمويه ده ..*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> مسابقة احنا فين ؟؟؟
> 
> للعام الثانى على التوالى 
> 
> 
> ...



*أستاذى الغالى أسكندرانى

من هنا بأشكرك على تعبك ومجهودك معايا
منحرمش ياريس منك وتعيش بصحة وسعادة
حقيقى لازم أعترف انك أستاذ وأخ فاضل
وبتساعد بمنتهى السعادة والود
وقلبك كبير ويتسع للناس كلها
طيبة وأصالة
تقول لأ والله محالة
هههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا انت بتضحك وبتقول رشوة فاضية
مش محبشة يا سادة
لا بجد ربنا يعطيك الصحة والعافية
ويبارك لك باسرتك وبناتك وخيرك هيوصلهم
ان شاء الله
ورمضان كريم 
بس انت مقلتش انت هديتك ايه عايزين نشجعوا الناس

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ماشى كلامك ماشى 
> على عينى وعلى راسى
> كل عام وأنتم أجمل


*استاذى المايسترو محمد سعيد

ايه زعلان ان حد مشاركك بالهدايا
خلاص لو عايز تشيل الليلة كلها
انت تأمر بس واحنا علينا التنفيذ
هههههههههههههههههههه
حضرتك منورنا بوجودك

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> النهارده اهووووووووو 
> 
> فين المساابقه مستنيه من اول امباااااااارح ياااااقوووم


*الأمورة لموس
ايه معجبكيش الفانوووووووس
استنى شوية والحلقة أكيد
اهى جاااااااية
ياللا اعملى رحلة معانا
وهتشوفى هنانا



*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *كل سنه وانتم طيبين
> 
> إن شاء الله أكون معاكم السنادي
> 
> وبيني وبينك ياشوشو قوليلي معاد السؤال 
> 
> والجائز ادوني الكوره دي إللي بتلف 
> 
> حجز مقعد ...*



*العسولة هااااايدى

منورانا يا قمر ميعاد السؤال
الساعة 12 بالليل يوم بعد يوم
وهاحجزلك دكه بحالها
بس انتى تجيى يا قمر
وتجاوبى الجوايز جميلة
وسبتمبر باسكندريو هواه منعش
والرملة حلوة والمية خميلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> السعودية 
>  ودى صورة فى مدخل ميناء جده 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين


*الأمورة د / ريحاب

اهلا اهلا نورتينا
وعلى سؤالنا جاوبتينا
والجايزة هتشاور وتقول
مين اللى هياخدنى وريحاب بتهنينا

منورة يا قمر وخليكِ معانا

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> السعودية


*الحلوة قيثارة

شاطرة وأجابتك بمهارة
عايزاكى دايما هنا يا سوسو
عايزين ناخد الجوايز بس هتاخدينى معاكِ
والا هتنسينى
ههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا قمر

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يووووووووه سبقوووووونى سعوديه هه
> 
> وانا هنا من اول امبارح كده برضك


*ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا لموس
انتى تغيبى من أكل الكنافة والقطايف
وتيجى تقولى يووووووووووو
سبقونى تعالى بدرى شوية
وسيبك مالأكل وشرب الملوخية
وهتفوزى اكيد يا عينية
متزعلييييييييييييش

*

----------


## العسل المر

> السعودية 
>  ودى صورة فى مدخل ميناء جده 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين



انا على فكرة كان ممكن اقدم اعتراض ع الإجابة 

بس سكتت عشان الدكتورة رحاب مش بشوفها ع المنتدى من زمان ::-s:   !!


بس الصورة دي ملهاش دعوة بجد خالص - الصورة دي برج المملكة بالرياض 


حبينا نقول - فين الحلقة التانية  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

> ايه ده بقى
> 
> الكوسه حتبدأ من دلوقت مش قلتم اول يوم رمضان يبقى المفروض بكره بعد العشا والتراويح الساعه 12
> 
> لا يا شحروره مش عاوزين تمرير اجابات وتنزيل الاسئله على غفله عشان انا عارف حركاتك وحركات 
> 
> الاسكندرانى اللى فاكر انه حيبع لى الحيتان على انها بساريه لا والف لاوانا بشكك من محل عم حسنين 
> 
> البقال قصدى بشكك فى نزاهة اللجنه واللى عاملين المسابقه واللى داخلين المسابقه واللى مش 
> ...



*ويل يا ويل 
وبرنسنا يحيى علينا بيهل
اهلا ومرحبا باستاذى البرنس يحيى زكريا

منور المكان والحلقة وكدة بقى المكسب بان
أكيد للبرنس بجدارة وكل أمتنان
بس تعالى بدرى شوية
أستاذى اسكندرانى معاه العملية
وهو كل اللجنة وأعضائها
ومعاه النتيجة والمسؤلية
ابعن الهدايا وهتاخد الجايزة
مية المية
من غير تزوير وبكل شفافية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله منور مش تقول بتيجى مع هلال رمضان
كل سنة وأنت طيب ومنتظرينك دايما

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> السعوديه


*اهلا بالجميلة توتى

والله وحشتينا منورة الفزروة
وأ اسكندرانى والشحرورة
وان شاء الله تفوزى معانا
ورمضان كريم

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ازيك يا شحرورة انتم فين مش شوفتكم ازاي قبل كده 
> 
>  ده انا كدة جيت متأخرة اوي  
> 
> طيب ربما يسهل و الحق بكرة ان شاء الله 
> 
> شحرورة انت منزلاها بدري اوي هو ده النظام علشان نعمل حسابنا و الا كل يوم في معاد 
> 
> ا/ يحيي حمد الله على سلامتك منور المنتدى
> ...



*دوللا مين ودوللا مين
بوكى هنا ست الحلوين

اهلا يا جميل منورانا
ويارب تفوزى معانا
بس تعالى بدرى شوية
ومعاكى لأستاذى اى هدية
شوربة عدس او حتى تلقيمة ملوخية
طبعا بقى متحبشة بخروف او حتى حبش مكتوف
هههههههههههههههههههههه
والا كده كتير 
كل سنة وأنتى طيبة ورمضان كريم 
بجد نورتينا يا غالية علينا
المسابقة يوم بعد يوم الساعة 12 بالليل
منتظرينك

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اهي الساعة عدت 12 و مش فيه سؤال 
> 
> و بعد كده آجي الاقيه اتحل خلاص 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،





> *الساعه 2 ونصف الا خمسه ومافيش حاجه
> 
> حلو اوي التمويه ده ..*





> انا على فكرة كان ممكن اقدم اعتراض ع الإجابة 
> 
> بس سكتت عشان الدكتورة رحاب مش بشوفها ع المنتدى من زمان  !!
> 
> 
> بس الصورة دي ملهاش دعوة بجد خالص - الصورة دي برج المملكة بالرياض 
> 
> 
> حبينا نقول - فين الحلقة التانية









الاخوه الاعزاء 

المسابقة الساعة 12 مساء 

اللى هى الساعة 24 بتبقى 

الساعة 12 بالليل دى  اللى بتيجى فيها احداث 24 ساعة  

اللى بتبقى بعد التراويح  والمسلسلات 

اللى بتبقى قبل السحور 

على الله بقى حد  يتوه تانى 

ويرجع يقولى معرفتش العنوان 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## الشحرورة

> *يه بقى كدهههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مش قولنا أول يوم رمضان الساعه 12
> 
> 
> يعنى بدل تلت نقط
> 
> تجيبولى نقطه
> ...



*اخينا وجدى محمود

مش قلنا نرابط بالقاعة
لأى تصرف غير محمود
ههههههههههههههههههههه
منور والله ومتزعلش وبعد الشر عليك م النقطة
وهاوصى الريس يزودلك نقطة  بس أنت بقى فتح لونك
بيحب اللون الأخضر يعنى جنينة من بابها
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وأنت طيب
منتظرينك الليلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ايه دا بقى هو احنا فينا من الكلام دا ولا ايه
> المسابقة نزلت واتحلت واحنا مش هنا خالص
> 
> غاليتي الشحرورة كل سنة وأنتى طيبة ومنوارنا بمسابقتك الجميلة
> ونلف وندور ونعرف احنا فين
> أخي العزيز اسكندراني كل سنة وحضرتك طيب المسابقة دائما جميلة بصورك الرائعة
> ياريت تثبتوا لنا ميعاد للمسابقة علشان كدة مش حنلحق نروح معاكم أى مكان 
> 
> وبما أن المسألة فيها نقطة ناخدها بقى وأمرنا لله 
> ...



*اهلا اهلا بالعسولة قلب مصر

منتظراكى من قبل العصر
تيجى تجاوبى
وتاخدى النقط وتسابقى
قالولى مشغولة بمنتدى مصر

كل سنة وأنتى طيبة والاسرة بخير
منورة المسابقة والفزورة وعينينا ليكى
يا أمورة بس تعالى
وخليكى معانا بالصورة


رمضان كريم


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *حلو اوي كده ده الإتفاق يا أنوش
> 
> أخرج من هنا وتنزلي السؤال والناس تحل
> 
> ماشي ان هرجع من الترويح اقعد على باب القاعه ويبقى حد يجاوب*


*يا هاااااااااااااايدى
تعالى بدررررررررررررررررررررى
ومعانا استنى
وكمان قوام هتحللللللللللللللللى
ماشى الكلام
اوعى ننام
هههههههههههههههههههه

منتظراكوا

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> 
> رمضان كريم علينا جميعا 
> 
> لتاني سنة معاكم - بس السنة دي ان شاء الله مشترك 
> 
> 
> السعودية 
> 
> منتظرين الحلقات الجاية


*اخى الكريم العسل المر

كل سنة وأنت طيب منور الفزورة
وفرحانة بوجودك الشحرورة
ومنتظرين المشاركة وأكيد
هتفوز بالجايزة
رمضان كريم


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> السعوديه 
> واللى سبق أكل النبأ 
> مبروك  د. رحاب و قيثارة
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
> ومنورين قاعتنا العاميه 
> مع الشحرورة وأسكندرانى 
> لسه مستنين اشعار ..
> وصور كتير تانى


*الغالى المايسترو محمد سعيد

سيب الخشاف
وتعالى بسرعة الكل شارك وشاف
خلى بالك انت اللى هتدفع 
تيجى بسرعة بعد المدفع
والله منورنا يا أحسن فنان
بالهنا والشفا على قلبك
والنهاردة أكيد راح ننتظرك

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا عمنا الساعه 12 دى بنبقى بره 
> 
> ولا هى المسأله انكم تقولوا الساعه 12 عشان النونات بيبقوا قاعدين فى البيت
> 
> ايوه كده بانوا بانوا على اصلكم بانوا
> 
> بس انا مش حسكت انا من الاول حاسس ان العمليه مرسومه ان النونات يكسبوا
> 
> والراءات يروحوا يشووا دره عل الكورنيش بس لا ولا يمكن ده يحصل طول ما زعيم الراءات موجود
> ...


*اااااااه يا برنس

مفيش فايدة بردة الساعة 2 قبل السحور باكون مع الملايكة
يعنى اتسحرت ونمت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويا حرام النونات بيجهزوا السحور للراءات
يعنى عايزها للراءات وبس
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بلاش تنزل ع الكورنيش
مرة اقعد بالبيت واتسلى وقزقز يا ميش
والا حبكت الرياضة والتمشية
خليك بالبيت يا جايزة مفيش

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اهي الساعة عدت 12 و مش فيه سؤال 
> 
> و بعد كده آجي الاقيه اتحل خلاص 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*بوكى الجميلة

المسابقة النهاردة بالليل
يعنى يوم من من بعد يوم يا قمر
بلاش تتأخرى الليلة
منتظراكى

*

----------


## العسل المر

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> المسابقة الساعة 12 مساء 
> 
> اللى هى الساعة 24 بتبقى 
> 
> الساعة 12 بالليل دى  اللى بتيجى فيها احداث 24 ساعة  
> 
> اللى بتبقى بعد التراويح  والمسلسلات 
> ...




ايوه يعني فين الحلقة التانية برضه !!  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الساعه 2 ونصف الا خمسه ومافيش حاجه
> 
> حلو اوي التمويه ده ..*


*هايدى الرقيقة

يا قمر الساعة 12 بالليل
يعنى النهاردة ايووووووووووو
هو العنوان صعب كده
لازم تيجى تجاوبى
هههههههههههههههههههه
اياك تنسى
منتظرااااااااااكى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> انا على فكرة كان ممكن اقدم اعتراض ع الإجابة 
> 
> بس سكتت عشان الدكتورة رحاب مش بشوفها ع المنتدى من زمان  !!
> 
> 
> بس الصورة دي ملهاش دعوة بجد خالص - الصورة دي برج المملكة بالرياض 
> 
> 
> حبينا نقول - فين الحلقة التانية



*أخى الكريم العسل المر

اهلا وسهلا اى أعتراض المسؤول 
أستاذ اسكندرانى
هو المسؤوووووووووووووووول
انا باهرب اهو انا غلبااااااااااااااانة قووووووووووووى
وبصراحة خايفة من المسدس ده
على فكرة
السؤال احنا فين مش الصورة ايه
يعنى مش مشكلة متقولش على الصورة
رمضان كريم


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> المسابقة الساعة 12 مساء 
> 
> اللى هى الساعة 24 بتبقى 
> 
> الساعة 12 بالليل دى  اللى بتيجى فيها احداث 24 ساعة  
> 
> اللى بتبقى بعد التراويح  والمسلسلات 
> ...


*أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى

تنسيقاتك عجبانى
يا تعلمنى يا تنسانى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس انك قلت على الميعاد والعنوان
وياريت تزود الفيزيتة شوية
عشان نكفى الطلبات
رمضان كريم

*

----------


## kethara

> اختى العزيزة 
> قيثارة
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة 
> 
> ...


*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

بارك الله لك وجزاك خيرا

ومبارك الشهر بأذن الله عليك وعلى اسرتك الكريمة

اما موضوع تسريب الأجابات مش خايفة لكن قلقانه

وموضوع الخروف هناك معلومة ان الشحرورة عندها

كان على الفطار خروف كامل لازم نطالبها بحقنا

بالتوفيق المسابقة

مع تحيتـــــــــى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*يااااااااااااااااااارب كلهم ينامو لحد مأجاوب الأول*


*وشحروره كمان تنام*

*وأنا أجاوب بالبركه وخلاص*


*12*

*ولا 2*

*حددوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*12 مساءً pm إللي هي الصبح المفروض  صلاة الظهر

أما 12 بليل تبقى صباحاً am متوطوروناش ياناس*

----------


## الشحرورة

ومن تانى هنطير بالجامبو

وبساطنا جامد كالبامبو

واللى هيتأخر

هنسيبو وحقه يبقى على جنبو

والمرة دى

دولتنا من اسيا بردو

من 4000 جزيرة بتتكون

4 منها اساسية

وهيه دولة كبيرة وصناعية





شحرورة

اياكى تنسى اراضيها

جبال بركانية

ومليانه ورد وأخضرانية

وبتحضن أنهر مائية

اياكى تقولى ياريس

نقعدوا فيها شوية

العيشة نار سكن وخلافة

دول ناس مغلاونية

ياللا بسرعة لمى حروفك

وهاتى ظروفك

علشان نرحل م الحتة دهية 




ااااااااااااااااااايه 

أستنى شوية

تقصد ايه بالاخضرانية

اياكشى فاكرها اسكندرانية

والا بتشجع الاتحادية

صحيح بيحبوا الصيد م المية

لكن بردة هناك

أرض وزراعية

اتهدت مرة من زلزال بركانى

وبنوها واتهدت تانى

فى الحرب العالمية

بقنبلة ذرية

م القوات الأمريكية

ونظام الحكم ملكى دستورى

بحكومة برلمانية





شحرورة

ياللا تعالى قوام م الفزورة

كفاياكى رغى وحكى

دماغى صبحت زى الكورة


ايووووووووووووووو

تانى تصرخ وتقول الشحرورة

شكلى هاحرم اظهر وياك بالصورة

يا ريس كده

مش هيحلوا الفزورة

ياللا بكرة لأ بعده

أستنونا ومعانا من تانى

فزورة مطيورة


ون من الفزورة دى

ووووووووووووووون

----------


## kethara

اليابان

----------


## اموووله

اليابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## boukybouky

اليابان

في رعاية الله

----------


## قلب مصر

اليابان  :: 
ومش عايزة النقطة  :f:

----------


## لمسه

*انتوا فيييييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Dr_rehab

البابان

----------


## لمسه

*اليابان              أوووووووف*

----------


## وجدى محمود

لاء انا عايز النقطه


الياباااااااااااااااااان

----------


## يحيى زكريا

يعنى مفيش فايده

برضو نزلتوها الساعه 12 يا جماعه بجد الميعاد ده مش حلو اكتر الناس بتبقى بره بيوتها

وبيتجمعوا على السحور يعنى الساعه 2 تقريبا ..ليه الفزوره ما اتنزلش فى الوقت ده افتكر الكل 

حيبقى متواجد الا اذا كنتم مصممين على فوز النونات ..

عموما فكروا فى كلامى يمكن ربنا يهديكم وتسمعوا الكلام ..وتقصروا الشر لاحسن انا قربت اتنرفز

والحل هو اليابان

----------


## العسل المر

اليابان هي الحل  ::-s:

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 



نتيجة الحلقة الثانية من المسابقة  



شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الثلاثاء  الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة الثالثة

----------


## الشحرورة

> اليابان


*الحبيبة قيثارة

شطورة والاجابة صح
وصح الصح
برافو واستمرى يا قمر 
اوعى تناااااااامى
ههههههههههههههههههه
منتظرينك الليلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اليابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


*اهلا اهلا أموولة

وحشتينا وبالحل
شاطرة جيتينا
وكمان نورتينا
واوعى ما تستنينا
بفزورة الليلة


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اليابان
> 
> في رعاية الله


*اهلا يا بوكى
من بدرى بنستنوكى
وانتى مش سائله
الليلة عايزاكى من بدرى
واشوف اجابتك الأولى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اليابان 
> ومش عايزة النقطة


*الجميلة قلب مصر
انتى فين بس يا قمرنا
ودايما غالى ومنورنا
لعلمك لو الريس طنش النقطة
انا هاديهالك واللى يحصل يحصل
هههههههههههههههههه
اوعى تتاخرى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *انتوا فيييييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*ايه يا لمووووووووووس
احنا فين
انتى اللى تقولى مش احنا
هههههههههههههههه
مفيش عندنا غش
ياللا اصحى وتعالى بسرعة
انتظرى الرحلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> البابان


*القمر دكتورتنا ريحاب

منورة بس ليه متاخرة
بلاش تتقلى بالفطار واجليها للسحور
يا امور
منتظرينك الليلة
الرحلة جميلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *اليابان              أوووووووف*


*ايه يا لمووووووووس

اليابان ماشى
لكن اووووووووف ليه بقى
هههههههههههههههه
منتظرررررررررينك



*

----------


## الشحرورة

> لاء انا عايز النقطه
> 
> 
> الياباااااااااااااااااان


*أخى الكريم وجدى محمود

هههههههههههههههه
من عينينا النقطة
عشانك انت بس تؤمر
واحنا ننفذ
بس متتاخرش الليلة
الرحلة جميييييييلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يعنى مفيش فايده
> 
> برضو نزلتوها الساعه 12 يا جماعه بجد الميعاد ده مش حلو اكتر الناس بتبقى بره بيوتها
> 
> وبيتجمعوا على السحور يعنى الساعه 2 تقريبا ..ليه الفزوره ما اتنزلش فى الوقت ده افتكر الكل 
> 
> حيبقى متواجد الا اذا كنتم مصممين على فوز النونات ..
> 
> عموما فكروا فى كلامى يمكن ربنا يهديكم وتسمعوا الكلام ..وتقصروا الشر لاحسن انا قربت اتنرفز
> ...



*استاذى البرنس يحيى زكريا

مفيش فايدة لازم تتهمنا بالتلاعب
ههههههههههههههههه
احنا برمضان كلنا شفافية
بلاش انت تخرج برة
وبلاش السهرية
خليك معانا الرحلة هتعجبك
ويانا
منتظرينك 
وبلاش تتنرفز عشان
خاطر عينينا


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اليابان هي الحل


*صح الحل شكرا لوجودك
بس فين من بدرى
خليك معانا
هتفوز اكيد ويانا

*

----------


## لمسه

> *ايه يا لمووووووووس
> 
> اليابان ماشى
> لكن اووووووووف ليه بقى
> هههههههههههههههه
> منتظرررررررررينك
> 
> 
> 
> *



اووف عشان كنت قاعده هنا مستنيه والحلقه نزلت

 وانا مشفتهاش النت عملها معايا 

انا هنا اهو وانتو بقى اللى فييييين 

وادى قاعده يانا يانت ايها النت الغريب

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## لمسه

يارب تلات نقط بقى احسن هايجى لى نقطه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الشحرورة

ومن تانى حاجزين الجامبو

وخايفة يشوفنا المدعو

كروومبو

ولسانا بغرب قارة آسيا

لكن دولتنا عربية

وعلمها الوانه مستوحاه

من بيت شعر عرفناه

لــ " لطفي الدين الحلي" 

: بيض مواضينا 

, سود صنائعنا

, خضر وقائعنا ,

 حمر مرابعنا




وهيه إمارة 

بلاش نتعارك

اللى هيعرفها

له جايزة هدية

بلاد نفطية

واسودنا هناك ماتو

من شدة حرارة

الجو الصيفية



شحرورة 

شكله زهايمر

وجزيرة فيلكا ناسياها

وجزيرة عوهة 

مش قايلاها

وأم المرادم

وام النمل

ياللا يا شحرورة للفزوزة

نلم نلم 

حاضر ياريس

وفرحانه لهم

علشان لم الشمل

ووووووووون

----------


## لمسه

*الكويت   بس ياللا*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

الكويت

----------


## kethara

الكويت

----------


## قلب مصر

الكويت

----------


## لمسه

*أنا الأولى  ....
 هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه  
 وحوى يا وحوى ؛ حلو يا حلو ؛   
                                  من طرف أخوكى اللمبى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا إله الا الله

انيم الكل يجيلي لمسه

يا أنوش نزلي المسابقه بالحبر السري*

----------


## Dr_rehab

الكويت
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااه
انا اتاخرت كل ده

----------


## وجدى محمود

الكووووووووووويت

----------


## اموووله

كده يا هايدى تخلينى انام  وتضيعى منى الـ 3 نقط 

حاقبل النهاردة بس نقطة 

ومن بكرة انا قاعدة هنا 

الكويت

----------


## لمسه

> *لا إله الا الله
> 
> انيم الكل يجيلي لمسه
> 
> يا أنوش نزلي المسابقه بالحبر السري*




يا هايدى ياحبيبة جلبى ... ابقى شوفى منوم أقوى من بتاع النهاردة  ::sorry:: ..... ده يادوب تنيمى بيها قطتك الصغنططة  :Dribble: 

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوووووووووووو

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> كده يا هايدى تخلينى انام  وتضيعى منى الـ 3 نقط 
> 
> حاقبل النهاردة بس نقطة 
> 
> ومن بكرة انا قاعدة هنا 
> 
> الكويت


*يادي الخيبه على هايدي النهارده

والله ما اخذت حاجه انا يدوب حطيت المنوم

ولمسه جريت جوبت وساعة ما يتقبض عليه

هتقول ماعرفهاش انا عارفاها ندله وتعملها 
*

----------


## لمسه

:hey: 


> *يادي الخيبه على هايدي النهارده
> 
> والله ما اخذت حاجه انا يدوب حطيت المنوم
> 
> ولمسه جريت جوبت وساعة ما يتقبض عليه
> 
> هتقول ماعرفهاش انا عارفاها ندله وتعملها 
> *



ثكرا ثكرا ثكرا  :notme: 

انا مش هارد عليكى عشان فرحانه بث  :hey: 

وعشان تعرفى انى مؤدبه  :;): 

وانتى برضك اختى الكبيره وحبيبتشششى  :Mad: 

يافرحت جلبى يااااانا  :hey: 


احيااااات ابوك يااستاذ نادر مش عايزه قلق بالقعده عد حلو هه
شفنى هنا عشان انا اشوفك هنااااك  :;): 
ومن قدم السبت هه بفكرك بث مش تهديد  :Poster Oops: 

 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ثكرا ثكرا ثكرا 
> 
> انا مش هارد عليكى عشان فرحانه بث 
> 
> وعشان تعرفى انى مؤدبه 
> 
> وانتى برضك اختى الكبيره وحبيبتشششى 
> 
> يافرحت جلبى يااااانا 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يالمضه

مبروك ياحبي وبعدين انا اقدر اتكلم

ده الأغلابيه إسكندرانيه ..*

----------


## لمسه

> *
> هههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يالمضه
> 
> مبروك ياحبي وبعدين انا اقدر اتكلم
> 
> ده الأغلابيه إسكندرانيه ..*



ادى اللى بنخدووه من المنتدى نق وحسد  ::'(: 

خمسه وخميييييسه علينا ياختى :W00t1: 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يبارك فيكى ياقلب لمسه من جوه  :f: 

حبيبتى والله ياهايدى

----------


## يحيى زكريا

الحل هو الكويت

وبعدين اللى جاوبوا هايدى ولمسه ووجدى وانا

يعنى نونتين وراءين 

طيب ربنا بقول للذكر مثل حظ الانثببن

يبقى المفروض هايدى نقطه ولمسه نقطه وانا ووجدى كل واحد فينا 3 نقط

ايه ؟؟؟؟

إعترضوا بقى على كلام ربُنا

أما نوادر

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

لظروف عمل خاصة وطارئة 

سوف تعلن ترتيب الاخوة الفائزين 

الساعة 2  بدلا  من  الساعة 12 

شكرا لكم جميعا 

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*الحل الكويت 


وربنا حراااااااااام انا فيه حد مستقصدنى عشان مش اكوش منه على المسابقات  بس هو مين ؟ مش عارف هههههههه

مسابقة جميلة جدا يا شحرورة ويا اسكندرانى باشا 

وبجد اتمتعت جدا بقراءة المسابقة أكتر بكتير من إنى اجاوبها ولا لا .. ربنا يبارك لك يا شحرورة يارب ...

ويلا يا استاذ اسكندرانى النت رجع وعاوز ألحق لى ساعة من سبورت ولا شرم حتى ههههههههههههههه

ياجدعان اللى يكسب أسبوع يتبرع لى بساعة بس  

وكل سنة وإنتوا طيبيين جميعاً 

أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الكويت   بس ياللا*


*لموووووووووووووس

مبروك ال 3 نقط
مبسوطة ادينى سمعت الكلام
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شاطرة كل يوم رابطى هنا من بدرى ممكن حتى
تجيبى فطارك ونفطر سوا
شطورررررررررررررررررررة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الكويت


*الغالية هايدى

أتاخرتى ليه بقى ؟؟؟
كنتى فين لموسه سبقتك
واللى سبق حل الفزورة مع شحرورة
ههههههههههههههههه
خليكى دايما معانا
التنافس بقى جمييييييييييييل

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الكويت


*الغالية قيثارة

هههههههههههههههههه
كدة بردة تنامى وتنسى
والا ايه الحكاية 
صدقى الجوايز حقيقية
بلاش تتقلى بالفطار ومنتظراكى بكرة بدى
لحسن البنات الحلوين بقوا نشيطين
هههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*شحرورررررررررررررررره

الساعة بقت اتنين دلوقتى حالا

بصى فى ساعتك وإنتى تشوفيه

نزلى المسابقه فى أى قاعه تانيه أحلها الاول*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 



نتيجة  بعد الحلقة الثالثة من المسابقة  



شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الخميس  الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة الرابعة

----------


## M!sS Roro

ياخسااااااااااااره فاتتني المسابقه .. 

لمسه ععععععع كان المفروض انا احل لغز الكويت ,,  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

وانا اول الحضـــــوور 

استنـوني ,,  :3:

----------


## kethara

*شحرورة المنتدى

كده تضيعى عليه الاجابة الاولى
ان شاء الله ألحق اليوم الفزورة
واكون الاولى
ههههههههههههههههه
مش هاخدك معايا لو فزت يا شحرورة
تحيتى لمجهودكم الرائع
وتضافر جهودك وأخى الفاضل
اسكندرانى نادر
دام هذا الالق
وبانتظاركم اليوم



مع تحيتــــــــــى*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الاخوه الاعزاء  
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> نتيجة  بعد الحلقة الثالثة من المسابقة  
> 
> 
> ...


يا أخى عيب والله اللى بتعمله يا نادر افندى

تضحك علينا النونات كده 

طب يا أخى جاملنا ولو بغلطه وبعدين ابقى اعتذر وقول غلطه مش مقصوده

يعنى مثلا تقول النتيجه كده

يحيى زكريا       الاول

وجدى             التانى

اهلاوى            التالت

العسل المر      الرابع

صفحات العمر  الخامس

بوكى بوكى  السادس

توتاتوتى       السابع

هايدى          التامن

أموله           التاسع

قلب مصر      العاشر

د/ رحاب    الحداشر

قيثاره    الاتناشر

ولا بلاش تكتب قيثاره خالص قول نسيت هو يعنى لازم نبقى اتناشر

دسته يعنى ولا عدد شهور السنه دا حتى رقم حداشر لذيذ ووقعه حلو فى الودان

يبقى تشيل قيثاره خالص وياريت كمان تشيل رقم حداشر خلينا يا عم بعدد صوابعنا

يبقى تشيل د/ رحاب ... اصل د/ رحاب وقيثاره خنقونى بسيبوا الدنيا كلها ويقعدوا الساعه 12

ال ايه عشان يحلوا المسابقه ... وانا متهيالى لو قعدت على الجهاز 12 الا ربع حلاقيهم برضو 

حلوها قبلى ..وعرفت السر يا عمنا ..الشحروره تتصل بيهم بالنهار وتقول لهم الحل ..طبعا ماهم 

نونات وبساعدوا بعض ..مش خايبين زى الراءات ..اللى ما يتصلوا ببعض ولا يساعدوا بعض ابدا

طول عمرهم الراءات خايبين ..مانت معاك رقمى ما تتصل يا اخى لاحسن والله اعمل جايزتى 

حضرتك واجى عندك اسبوع اخليك تكره الحياه نفسها .. وانا يا نادر يا خويا غتت غتاته انسى

لا قبلى ولا بعدى حخليك تسيب اسكندريه وتروح جزرالماو ماو ...

ياللا بقى ساعدنا وحط نتيجه زى ما وريتك وبعدين ابقى صلحها اهو نقهرهم شويه وخلاص

مادام مش عارفين نتنيل على عينينا ونعمل حاجه ..

ياللا يا نادر يا حبيبى لاحسن قيثاره ود/ رحاب تعبوا اعصابى

----------


## لمسه

> يا أخى عيب والله اللى بتعمله يا نادر افندى
> 
> تضحك علينا النونات كده 
> 
> طب يا أخى جاملنا ولو بغلطه وبعدين ابقى اعتذر وقول غلطه مش مقصوده
> 
> يعنى مثلا تقول النتيجه كده
> 
> يحيى زكريا       الاول
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكره بقى استاذ نادر مش بينسى  :Bye2: 

ونزيه وفى الحق مايعرف سلومه ولا اى حد  ::mazika2:: 

ال  الاول والسابع ال شباب ال  :Lol2: 

كركركركركركر
انت بتحلم ياحلمى  :Lol2: 
منكن لو كتبت اسامى شباب غير دى منكن نفكرووو 
بس لالالالالالا   لا ينكن

الى الامام يااحلى بنااانيت وادى قعده  ::shit:: 

انا قعدت اهو وحجزت المقعد الاول  ::no3:: 

بالعند فيك يالى بباااااالى  :GANJA: 

شحرورتىىىىى

انتووو فيييييين ::uff::

----------


## الشحرورة

> الكويت


*القمر قلب مصر

صح يا جميل بس ليه بتتاخرى
ههههه عايزاكى تسافرى وتاخدينى معاكى
الجو جميل باسكندرية بسبتمبر
ألف شكر لحضورك الكريم

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *أنا الأولى  ....
>  هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه  
>  وحوى يا وحوى ؛ حلو يا حلو ؛   
>                                   من طرف أخوكى اللمبى*


*لموس الشطورة
يارب تكونى الاولى
بس انتى مش هتستفيدى بالجايزة
يا امورة
انتى مش هناك اصلا يا قمر
ههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى مفروض تعزمينا
خليكى قاعدة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *لا إله الا الله
> 
> انيم الكل يجيلي لمسه
> 
> يا أنوش نزلي المسابقه بالحبر السري*


*هااااااااااااايدى

معانا كمان لا وسعووووووا بقى
الحماس هنا هيزيد
عايزين همة يا بناوووووووووووويت
ونغلب الراءات
عشان يبقى يجى بدرى البرنس
اللى زعلان على طول
ههههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا قمر

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الكويت
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااه
> انا اتاخرت كل ده


*الدكتورة ريحاب

صحى النوم يا قمر
كده بردة متاخرة
بس لك نقطة حلوة 
وانتظرينا الليلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الكووووووووووويت


*أخى الكريم الشاعر الهمام
مجدى محمود

صح وألف صح
ولك نقطة اهو مفيش اى تحيز للنونات
بس تعالى بدرى شوية مش مهم
الخشاف بعد الفزورة
منتظرينك الليلهة مهمة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كده يا هايدى تخلينى انام  وتضيعى منى الـ 3 نقط 
> 
> حاقبل النهاردة بس نقطة 
> 
> ومن بكرة انا قاعدة هنا 
> 
> الكويت



*الغالية اموولة

هههههههههههههههه
انتى لسه صاحية والا ايه
المواصلات صعبة من المنصورة
اوعاكى تتاخرى الليلة الفزورة صعبة
وطويلة
منتظرينك

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا هايدى ياحبيبة جلبى ... ابقى شوفى منوم أقوى من بتاع النهاردة ..... ده يادوب تنيمى بيها قطتك الصغنططة 
> 
> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوووووووووووو



*شوفى يا لموووس

اى حد يديكى حاجة تشربيها النهاردة
ارفضى وخصوصا من هايدى
او عزومة من البرنس يحيى زكريا
مش ضامنه خلى بالك
ههههههههههههههههه

خلاص خدتى فانوس*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *يادي الخيبه على هايدي النهارده
> 
> والله ما اخذت حاجه انا يدوب حطيت المنوم
> 
> ولمسه جريت جوبت وساعة ما يتقبض عليه
> 
> هتقول ماعرفهاش انا عارفاها ندله وتعملها 
> *


*هااااااايدى

متزعليش احنا منتظرينك الليلة
تعالى بدرى واقوى شوية بالجرى
هههههههههههههههههه

بردة انتى اخدتى فانوس خلاص*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام فرحووووووووووووووووووووووووني يا بنات .. فينك يا امبراطور انته وابن خالتك ساد تيجو وتشوفو البنات عاملين ايييييييييييييييييييييييه 

وفرحانين انكم كسبتو مسابقة دوري ابناء مصر في قاعة الحاسوب ماتيجو هناااا وتشوفووو العجب البنات مكتسحييييييييييييييييين الكل ..  تعالو هناااااااااااااااااااااااااا* 

 :3:  وهله هله عل جد والجد هله هله عليه ..  :3:

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> هههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يالمضه
> 
> مبروك ياحبي وبعدين انا اقدر اتكلم
> 
> ده الأغلابيه إسكندرانيه ..*


*ههههههههههههههههههه
انتى واخدة بالك كلنا من بحرى وبنحبوة
لكن مفيش واسطة ولا قرع
كلنا شفافية
ومسابقتنا مضمونة
اياكم تنسوووووووووووووووونا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الحل هو الكويت
> 
> وبعدين اللى جاوبوا هايدى ولمسه ووجدى وانا
> 
> يعنى نونتين وراءين 
> 
> طيب ربنا بقول للذكر مثل حظ الانثببن
> 
> يبقى المفروض هايدى نقطه ولمسه نقطه وانا ووجدى كل واحد فينا 3 نقط
> ...



*اهلا اهلا يا برنس
أستاذى يحيى زكريا

ايه ده نظرك ستة على ستة
طبعا هو فيه غيرك جاوب
انت سايب صفحة بحالها
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحق ده يا زعيم الراءات
وكل النونات دول مش عاجبينك
طيب الليلة بدر شوية
فزورتنا شديدة الليلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الاخوه الاعزاء  
> 
> لظروف عمل خاصة وطارئة 
> 
> سوف تعلن ترتيب الاخوة الفائزين 
> 
> الساعة 2  بدلا  من  الساعة 12 
> 
> شكرا لكم جميعا 
> ...



*استاذى الكريم اسكندرانى

ممتووووووووووع الاعتذارات
لكن لو شغلات وهنقبض وياك العمولات
وماله منتظرينك على طول

 

حضرتك اتنين
هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ياخسااااااااااااره فاتتني المسابقه .. 
> 
> لمسه ععععععع كان المفروض انا احل لغز الكويت ,,


*مس رورو

ولا تزعلى الحقينا الليلة يا جميلة
وان شاء الله تفوزى معانا ولا يهمك
منتظررررررينك

*

----------


## لمسه

> *لموس الشطورة
> يارب تكونى الاولى
> بس انتى مش هتستفيدى بالجايزة
> يا امورة
> انتى مش هناك اصلا يا قمر
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى مفروض تعزمينا
> خليكى قاعدة
> 
> *




ايه بقاااااااااااا التوتر ده بقااااااااااااااا
ايه القلق اللى بالقعد ده 
لالالالالالا انا هنا ونص مالكوووووو 
انا القمر اذا هل  ::h:: 
انا الفجر اذا طل  ::h:: 
ازاى انا مش هنا  :Glad: 

الله يكرمك  شحرورتى  :Hug2:  ده انا بحبك خاالز مالزززز

 ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الحل الكويت 
> 
> 
> وربنا حراااااااااام انا فيه حد مستقصدنى عشان مش اكوش منه على المسابقات  بس هو مين ؟ مش عارف هههههههه
> 
> مسابقة جميلة جدا يا شحرورة ويا اسكندرانى باشا 
> 
> وبجد اتمتعت جدا بقراءة المسابقة أكتر بكتير من إنى اجاوبها ولا لا .. ربنا يبارك لك يا شحرورة يارب ...
> 
> ...



*اهلا اهلا اهلاوى شديد
جه من غير تهديد

شكرا أخى الكريم لحضورك الجميل
بس ظبط مواعيدك وتعالى بدرى شوية
والفزورة اهى مستنية
وهنفرح بوجودك ومشاركتك البهية
كل سنة وانت طيب

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *شحرورررررررررررررررره
> 
> الساعة بقت اتنين دلوقتى حالا
> 
> بصى فى ساعتك وإنتى تشوفيه
> 
> نزلى المسابقه فى أى قاعه تانيه أحلها الاول*


*أخى الكريم وجدى

ازاى بس قاعة تانية
ماليش غير الشعر العامى
انت خليك معانا
وبلاش مسلسلات رمضانية
ولا خشاف وتحبيشات من اللى هيه
منتظرررررينك بدرى شوية*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *شحرورة المنتدى
> 
> كده تضيعى عليه الاجابة الاولى
> ان شاء الله ألحق اليوم الفزورة
> واكون الاولى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> مش هاخدك معايا لو فزت يا شحرورة
> تحيتى لمجهودكم الرائع
> وتضافر جهودك وأخى الفاضل
> ...



*الحبيبة الغالية قيثارة

انتظرتك يجى ساعة تحت العمارة
عشان تيجى معايا الفزورة
لقيتك مش موجودة
ههههههههههههههههه
لكن الليلة منتظراكى يا قمرنا
لحسن البرنس يحيى ناوى يحذف اجاباتك
وكلامه عليه شاهد وامارة
يظهر مش عارف مين هيه قيثارة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ياللا ورينا الهمه
وخليكى هنا يا شطارة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا أخى عيب والله اللى بتعمله يا نادر افندى
> 
> تضحك علينا النونات كده 
> 
> طب يا أخى جاملنا ولو بغلطه وبعدين ابقى اعتذر وقول غلطه مش مقصوده
> 
> يعنى مثلا تقول النتيجه كده
> 
> يحيى زكريا       الاول
> ...



*أستاذى الكبير البرنس يحيى زكريا

ليه بس دايما عامل شبورة
مع ان اسمك متسجل ع السبورة
والريس كاتبك الرابع
وده طبعا مش واسطة ولا رشوة
دى باجاباتك المضمونة
لكن تكتب وتقول اشيل فيثارة
تتهد على راسى كل عمارات الحارة
ههههههههههههههههه
وكمان د ريحاب
دى دايما منتظرانا على الباب
وحنا وكل البنات والنونات احباب
اتشظر بقى مع الراءات مش بيحبوا الخير لبعضيهم

الا صحيح ليه
ههههههههههههههههههه
منور يا برنس بكل مشاغباتك اثرت الموضوع والفزورة بقى ليها
طعم ولون حتى بالشبورة
خلى بالك صعبة الليلة
ادينى حزرتك وقد اعذر من فنسر
ههههههههههههههههههههه
على راى صفية يا استاذى اسكندرانى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام فرحووووووووووووووووووووووووني يا بنات .. فينك يا امبراطور انته وابن خالتك ساد تيجو وتشوفو البنات عاملين ايييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> 
> وفرحانين انكم كسبتو مسابقة دوري ابناء مصر في قاعة الحاسوب ماتيجو هناااا وتشوفووو العجب البنات مكتسحييييييييييييييييين الكل ..  تعالو هناااااااااااااااااااااااااا* 
> 
>  وهله هله عل جد والجد هله هله عليه ..


*مس رورو

اهل بك وبكل اللى معاكى مسابقتنا
تساع كل حبايبنا اللى هنا وهناك وبكل مكان
ولا يهمك منتظرينهم
الليلة وكل ليله

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ايه بقاااااااااااا التوتر ده بقااااااااااااااا
> ايه القلق اللى بالقعد ده 
> لالالالالالا انا هنا ونص مالكوووووو 
> انا القمر اذا هل 
> انا الفجر اذا طل 
> ازاى انا مش هنا 
> 
> الله يكرمك  شحرورتى  ده انا بحبك خاالز مالزززز


*ايه يا لموووووووووووووووس

مفيش توتر ولا حاجة
ياللا احجزى مقعدك وانتظرى الحلقة رايحة اجيبها وجاية
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كله يصطف طابور
ومن النص التانى برمضان فيها مفاجأه
بس مش راح اقول لحد عليها
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتظررررررررررررونا
دايما بالخير راح نقابلكم وتلقووووووووووووووونا*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الإجابة 


























بوركينا فاسو














لو طلعت صح انا هاخد 28 نقطة ماليش دعوة 


تصدق حليت قبل ماحد يسأل هههههههههههههههه الله يمسيك بالخير يا بوحة 


وال 28 نقطة يتوزعوا بالعدل بين الرجالة 


النونات تروح تحضر لنا السحووووور*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يحيى زكريا
					

يا أخى عيب والله اللى بتعمله يا نادر افندى

تضحك علينا النونات كده 

طب يا أخى جاملنا ولو بغلطه وبعدين ابقى اعتذر وقول غلطه مش مقصوده

يعنى مثلا تقول النتيجه كده

يحيى زكريا       الاول

وجدى             التانى

اهلاوى            التالت

العسل المر      الرابع

صفحات العمر  الخامس

بوكى بوكى  السادس

توتاتوتى       السابع

هايدى          التامن

أموله           التاسع

قلب مصر      العاشر

د/ رحاب    الحداشر

قيثاره    الاتناشر

ولا بلاش تكتب قيثاره خالص قول نسيت هو يعنى لازم نبقى اتناشر

دسته يعنى ولا عدد شهور السنه دا حتى رقم حداشر لذيذ ووقعه حلو فى الودان

يبقى تشيل قيثاره خالص وياريت كمان تشيل رقم حداشر خلينا يا عم بعدد صوابعنا

يبقى تشيل د/ رحاب ... اصل د/ رحاب وقيثاره خنقونى بسيبوا الدنيا كلها ويقعدوا الساعه 12

ال ايه عشان يحلوا المسابقه ... وانا متهيالى لو قعدت على الجهاز 12 الا ربع حلاقيهم برضو 

حلوها قبلى ..وعرفت السر يا عمنا ..الشحروره تتصل بيهم بالنهار وتقول لهم الحل ..طبعا ماهم 

نونات وبساعدوا بعض ..مش خايبين زى الراءات ..اللى ما يتصلوا ببعض ولا يساعدوا بعض ابدا

طول عمرهم الراءات خايبين ..مانت معاك رقمى ما تتصل يا اخى لاحسن والله اعمل جايزتى 

حضرتك واجى عندك اسبوع اخليك تكره الحياه نفسها .. وانا يا نادر يا خويا غتت غتاته انسى

لا قبلى ولا بعدى حخليك تسيب اسكندريه وتروح جزرالماو ماو ...

ياللا بقى ساعدنا وحط نتيجه زى ما وريتك وبعدين ابقى صلحها اهو نقهرهم شويه وخلاص

مادام مش عارفين نتنيل على عينينا ونعمل حاجه ..

ياللا يا نادر يا حبيبى لاحسن قيثاره ود/ رحاب تعبوا اعصابى 




ايه الكرم بتاع حضرتك ده كله يا استاذ يحيى 



المفروض كلهم يتشالوا من القايمة خالص ... مش كفاية علينا الشقة والشبكة 

كمان نخسر المسابقات 

أومال مين اللى هيسحرنا بقى 


أنا معك قلباً وقالبا ياريس 


يلا يا أستاذ اسكندرانى إسمع كلام استاذ يحيى بسرعة 

وما تخافش محدش هيبلغ الشحرورة بحاجة 

إحنا نعمل العاملة ومش بنسيب ورانا حبل ولا حتى فرشة معجون اسنان*

----------


## M!sS Roro

ربنا على المفتري  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *هااااااايدى
> 
> متزعليش احنا منتظرينك الليلة
> تعالى بدرى واقوى شوية بالجرى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بردة انتى اخدتى فانوس خلاص*


*
اديني جيت اهو من بدري لما نشوف

انا هعمل خطه انا هتصل بلمسه هتقوم من على الجهاز علشان الشبكه بتقع

وافضل ارغي ارغي لحد ما السؤال ينزل اجاوب وبعدين اقفل في وشها ههههههههه

الجريمه كده تبقى كامله بس ماحدش يقول لها*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشحرورة
					

اهلا اهلا اهلاوى شديد
جه من غير تهديد

شكرا أخى الكريم لحضورك الجميل
بس ظبط مواعيدك وتعالى بدرى شوية
والفزورة اهى مستنية
وهنفرح بوجودك ومشاركتك البهية
كل سنة وانت طيب




أنا اهو أنا أهو ... قاعد مجعمس من قرن فات
مسابقة شحرورة واسكندرانى ... لازم لها تشجيع وأهات 
بس يكون فى معلومك ... الفوز للراءات والهزيمة للنونات 
عشان بس نبقى متفقين ... ويكون اللعب ع الونجين 
مافيش نوناية بنبوناية ... توصل معانا لاخر التصفيات 
أهم فرح لهم دقيقاية ... وكفاية عليهم متابعة المسلسلات
متفقين يا شحرورة .. ولا هنخلص رصيدنا رنات ميسدات
واستاذ نادر مش هيقصر ... وانا عارفه ضعيف قصاد الحلويات 

وبيب بيب راءات بيب بيب بيب راءات 

  *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى واخدة بالك كلنا من بحرى وبنحبوة
> لكن مفيش واسطة ولا قرع
> كلنا شفافية
> ومسابقتنا مضمونة
> اياكم تنسوووووووووووووووونا*


*هههههههههههههههههههه

طبعاً يا أنوش انا بهرج

انا قولت اخف اللعب  لأن الاسكندرانيه كتير لأترمي في المالح واتخلل 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يوووووووووووو عدوي اللدود صاحي

يارب تنام ياماجد قبل السؤال يارب*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M!sS Roro
					

ربنا على المفتري 


قومى حضرى لنا السحور يا شابة*

----------


## kethara

> يا أخى عيب والله اللى بتعمله يا نادر افندى
> 
> تضحك علينا النونات كده 
> 
> طب يا أخى جاملنا ولو بغلطه وبعدين ابقى اعتذر وقول غلطه مش مقصوده
> 
> يعنى مثلا تقول النتيجه كده
> 
> يحيى زكريا       الاول
> ...








أخى الفاضل البرنس

يحيى زكريا



حمدالله على سلامتك وحضورك البهى

كل سنة وانت طيب أعاد الله عليك الشهر الفضيل

وعلى الأسرة الكريمة بكل الخير

ههههههههههههههههه

مفيش فايدة من المشاغبة معاك وبتقول زعيم الراءات

طيب ليه تغرقهم عينى عينك كده وعايز كمان تشيلنى خالص

طيب رحل أسمى بالأول لكن أتشال خالص

لا متخافش لو أتشالت هيكون من أجل عيون نونانيه ثانية

لكن عشان راء مافتكرش

والمسابقة بيننا تقول بتغششنى بتبعتلى بتكلمنى

العبرة بالنتيجة يا برنس

ولا أعتقد انى أخى اسكندرانى نادر

ممكن يزور بالنتيجة عشان الراءات ولا يشيل أسمى

مكتوب فيه شفافية بالمسابقة وانا متأكده

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لكن بجد أنرت المسابقة والمنتدى كله

فقد أطفيت بسمى رقيقة وعطر اثير بالموضوع

مع تحيتــــــــى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

يوووووووووووو عدوي اللدود صاحي

يارب تنام ياماجد قبل السؤال يارب


النوم سلطان .. بس ليه اوان 
ومع مسابقة شحرورة واسكندرانى .... النوم سابنى وما جانى 
ولازم نورى النونات العين الحمرا ... دا احنا شباب خلاصة سمرا 
يعنى العقل المصرى الجبار ... اللى فى المسابقات ما يعرفش هزار 


وكان غيرك اشطر يا هايدى 

   *

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*يلا يا شحرورة 


جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


هتضيعى علينا السحور ولا ايه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> النوم سلطان .. بس ليه اوان 
> ومع مسابقة شحرورة واسكندرانى .... النوم سابنى وما جانى 
> ولازم نورى النونات العين الحمرا ... دا احنا شباب خلاصة سمرا 
> يعنى العقل المصرى الجبار ... اللى فى المسابقات ما يعرفش هزار 
> 
> 
> وكان غيرك اشطر يا هايدى 
> ...


*هنتكلم بالأوزان .. والكلام عندي غيه

وانت ياماجد غلبان .. الجوله هتبقى نسائيه

المكسب هيروح لينا والتحدي بقى بالمجان

والنهارده الكل هيتفرج وإللي هيخسر هينام جعان

ههههههههههههههه

وده حكم عليكم او علينا وهنشوف ياماجد
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

هنتكلم بالأوزان .. والكلام عندي غيه

وانت ياماجد غلبان .. الجوله هتبقى نسائيه

المكسب هيروح لينا والتحدي بقى بالمجان

والنهارده الكل هيتفرج وإللي هيخسر هينام جعان

ههههههههههههههه

وده حكم عليكم او علينا وهنشوف ياماجد



اوزان مين يا هايدى .. ده كلام كله حماس
ولا نوناية هتعدى ... ده الراءات اللى هترفع الكاس
النت ماكنش عندى ... بس اهو رجع للاساس
واوعى تقفى ضدى ... احسن يغلبك النعاس 
وبكرة نقول ونغنى .. 

بيب بيب راءات بيب بيب بيب راءات 

 *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> اوزان مين يا هايدى .. ده كلام كله حماس
> ولا نوناية هتعدى ... ده الراءات اللى هترفع الكاس
> النت ماكنش عندى ... بس اهو رجع للاساس
> واوعى تقفى ضدى ... احسن يغلبك النعاس 
> وبكرة نقول ونغنى .. 
> 
> بيب بيب راءات بيب بيب بيب راءات 
> ...


*النون هتكسب ياماجد .. وهتنام من غير سحور

اجاوب انا او غيري او إللي عليه الدور

المهم النقطه لينا هتتحسب لـ النونات

وإللي بيخاف يروح ويمشي من سكات
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*تعالى يا استاذ يحيى .. شوف النونات بيقولوا ايه
دول مش حاسين بالقضية ... واللى هيكونوا فيه
دخلوا برجلهم الخاية ... ما يعرفوش اللى هيجرا ايه
الكاس لينا يا عنيا ... والفوز مؤكد عليه 
وطول ما احنا مية المية ... يبقى هزيمتكم شىء موثوق فيه


*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

النوان هتكسب ياماجد .. وهتنام من غير سحور

اجاوب انا او غيري او إللي عليه الدور

المهم النقطه لينا هتتحسب لـ النونات

وإللي بيخاف يروح ويمشي من سكات



النون ده فوقها نقطة ... يعنى الموضوع مش هزار 
حاسبوا من الزغطة ... واللعب مع الكبار 
احسن هنعمل خطة ... ونوديكم اوضة الفار 
ده احنا ناس بروفيشنال ... ملناش فى الفول الحار
يعنى منافسة اسبيشيال ... منافسة من نار 


واللى خايف يروح 

الراءات جاية تتطوح 

*

----------


## لمسه

*     إستراحة*
 حاجة ساقعة بيبس ؛  لب سودانى  آيس كريم  ................أخخخخخ ... أقصد  ( كناقة قطايف     قمر الدين   تمر هندى )    رمضان كريم  يا نونات         بس

----------


## الشحرورة

وياللا بينا ياللا

وهنطير على مدينتنا 

تعالوا معانا بالمرة

هية شمال قارة آسيا

ولا عارفه ليه الجامبو

هناك على طول راسية

اهلها من الجنس الاصفر

ولغتهم الطائية

والعملة الوان

واسمها القديم

كوه تشوه سون

والديانة بوذية

وكونفوشية

وميعرفوش ايه

هية الطعمية

وبياكلوااللحوم نص

مستوية



شحرورة

ليه دايما ناسية

هما حتيتين ومنقسمين

وهناخد الحته العليا

                                     وعاصمتها بيونج يانج

                                     وفيها نهر يالو

ياللا  تعالوا



لا استنوا 

 ندخل مطعمهم

وندوق بس اكلاتهم

استنى شوية

اشهر اكله اسمها ايه

كيم تشي

لعدوك متقولشى عليه

بي بيم بان

رز وبيض كله حنان

ناينغ ميون

شكله زى الحلزون




ايوووووووووو

مغصتينى يا شحرورة

ولا عادتش ليه نفس

حتى بالصورة

متقولى كرنب ورز

ومكرونة

ياللا لا هتطلع

منى الزربونة

ونى من الفزورة





تااااااااااااااانى

انا عارفه خايف من

دفع الفاتورة

ليه البخل ياريس

مع انها وياك

مستورة




ووووووووووووون

من الفزورة دى وووون

----------


## kethara

كوريا الشمالية

----------


## قلب مصر

كوريا الشمالية

نقطة نقطة ولا انتاش داري

نقطة نقطة نعيمي وناري  ::

----------


## لمسه

الصين

----------


## اموووله

كوريا الشمالية

----------


## لمسه

كوريا الشمالية

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

كوريه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

كوريا

----------


## kethara

> كوريا الشمالية
> 
> نقطة نقطة ولا انتاش داري
> 
> نقطة نقطة نعيمي وناري


*اختى الغالية قلب مصر

اسعد الله قلبك واضحك سنك
بجد ضحكتينى جدا ربنا يبارك لكِ
يارب كل اوقاتك نعيم وبس
الله يسعدك

مع تحيتــــــــى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*روح ياماجد الراءات مستخبيه

طلعت ياخويه كوريا  الشماليه

والنون كسبان والراء خسران

هتنام النهارده جعان ياحرام*

----------


## لمسه

للامانه ماردتش اعدل 


بيييييب بييييب نوناااااااااااااااااات 


نوناااااااااااااات وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

كوريا الشمالية مش الجنوبية ماشى  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حلو الأداء ده ياجدعان

ولا نقطه اخذتها انا تسبوني اناقر في ماجد وانتم تجوبوا

عموماً ماشي مبروك قيثاره مبروك للحكومه قلب مصر

فرحتونا ورفعتم رأسنا

النون الليله الليله ليلة عيدو

يارب يبارك في نقطهم ويذيدوووووو*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*ايه يا جدعان هو كل الناس ديه ساكنة فى كوريا ولا ايه 

انا حاسس إنهم أول ما شافوا العلم جاوبوا على طول 

تشو ينج فووو انجر بيتشووووووووووووووووووو


يعنى 


صاحبى يانج فو ييجى يترجم لكم بقى *

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

حلو الأداء ده ياجدعان

ولا نقطه اخذتها انا تسبوني اناقر في ماجد وانتم تجوبوا

عموماً ماشي مبروك قيثاره مبروك للحكومه قلب مصر

فرحتونا ورفعتم رأسنا


الخروج فى صمت 

  *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> الخروج فى صمت 
> 
>   *


*
الف سلامه الباب وراك لو سمحت 

ماتغبش عنا يااااااااااااااا راء

ومتنساش تنام من غير سحور*

----------


## M!sS Roro

اوووووووووووف جيت متاخر تاني 

حبكت تندهيلي دلوقتي يا ماما ععععععععععععع  ::@:  .. 


كوريا .. الشوماليه >>>>>>>  لا ياشيخه خخخخخخخ 

بس برضه البناااااااااات جابو نقطه  :4:  >>>>>>>>>>> اييييييه رايك يا ماجد ابقى روح للراءات وسلملي عليهم يااااااااااا رااااااااااااء حلوه راء دي  :3: 


ههههههههههههههههههههههه فرحه جماعيه بقى  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحل كوريا 
والجو رائع رائع
روح طيبه  
و لمه جميله وعيله واحده 
وهو دا المقصود من مثل هذه المسابقات
التى تحقق التألف والترابط
بخفة الدم المصريه جدااااااااااا
وهما دول بجد أبناء مصر 
ربنا يسعد قلوبكم جميعا 
ويعود عليكم الأيام الطيبه دى بالمحبه والخير 

وللشحرورة واسكندرانى 
هنستناكوا تانى وتانى 
هندى / تركى / يابانى 
مصر فى قلوبنا 
ملهاش بديل تانى :hey:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *اختى الغالية قلب مصر
> 
> اسعد الله قلبك واضحك سنك
> بجد ضحكتينى جدا ربنا يبارك لكِ
> يارب كل اوقاتك نعيم وبس
> الله يسعدك
> 
> مع تحيتــــــــى*


الله يسعدك يارب يا أختي الحبيبة قيثارة
وألف مبروك فوزك بالمركز الأول
وبصراحة أنا قولت أنا حظي حيبقى زي كل مرة وهاخد نقطة
بس الحمد لله ربنا جبر بخاطري وخدت نقطتين  :: 
اهو زيادة الخير خيرين برضة  :Baby: 
ربنا يسعدنا جميعا وينور قلوبنا بحب الله وطاعته
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## M!sS Roro

تيب ولي ماعنده ولا نقطه يعمل اييييه ..  :: 

ربنا يجبر بخاطري انا كمان واجيب نقطه الا نص ههههههههههههههه والف حمد وشكر ليك يارب ..  ::$:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> أخى الفاضل البرنس
> 
> يحيى زكريا
> 
> 
> 
> حمدالله على سلامتك وحضورك البهى
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب أعاد الله عليك الشهر الفضيل
> ...



طب اولا اقول الحل وهو كوريا الشماليه لاحسن سى نادر النادر فى تعامله مع اخوانه الراءات

يقول ما قلتش ...

وبعدين يا قيثاره كل سنه وانتى طيبه ورمضان كرييييييييم فياريت تدينا شوية كرم وتقولى للجماعه

دول يأخروا النزول للساعه 2 وساعتها حتشوفى زعيم الراءات اللى حيكتسح كل النونات فى لحظه

ومهما شحروره تغششكم برضو حنتصر ... ايه ؟؟؟ مش بتتغشكم .. طب بأمارة ايه ؟؟ ماهى الواقعه

حصلت اهى لموسه بعد ما قالت الاجابه غلط اتصلت بيها شحروره وقالت لها فوقى يا بت انتى 

نايمه ولا ايه الاجابه كوريا انتى عاوزه يحيى يكسب روحى بسرعه صلحى الاجابه .. وقال ايه

ست لموسه اللى بتجاوب غلط بتقوللى مش ممكن الراءات يكسبوا طب بأمارة ايه ان شاء الله

الراءات حيكسبوا بس لو مفيش محاباه للنونات وتغشيشهم ..حرام احنا فى شهر مبارك ..

مش عارف انا مناخيرى شمت ريحه صوانى كوسه بالبشاميل جايه من ناحية قيثاره ولموسه

ود / رحاب وباقى النونات ورايحى مدينه نصر وبعضها مسافر اسكندريه ومعاها كمان قرع افرنجى

يا ترى الكوسه بالبشاميل والقرع الافرنجى رايح فيييييين ؟؟؟؟

وقال قيثاره بتقول شفافيه قال ..

 اه شفافيه باللحمه المفرومه 

أما نوادر يا سى نادر

قيثاره ولمسه ود/ رحاب وقلب مصر وكل المشاركات النونات الحرب معاكم جميله ولمتكم اجمل

ربنا يسعد ايامكم يارب ..بس انتظروا من حرب لا رحمه فيها ولا هواده

طقوا طبول الحرب ايها الراءاااااااااااات

----------


## اسكندرانى

الله حى  الله حى 

يحيى جى 

اعلن بصفتى رئيس لجنة التحكيم 

المركز الاول 

 البرنس 






الدفاتر دفاترنا 

والاقلام اقلامنا 

واحنا اللى بنحسب ونجمع ونطرح ونخصم 

مخصوم من كل نون  300 جنيه من مصروف البيت 

انا قلت الكلمة 

وكلمتى متنزلش الارض ابدااااااااااااااا

يالا يا ماجد شد حيلك

يالا يا وجدى تعالى معانا 

راءات متحدون للنهاية  





كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

انا معتكف باقى الشهر 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الله حى  الله حى 
> 
> يحيى جى 
> 
> اعلن بصفتى رئيس لجنة التحكيم 
> 
> المركز الاول 
> 
>  البرنس 
> ...


الله أكبر

ظهرت البشاره بعد ما فضحت العباره

البرنس الاول

ياللا بقى يا نونات اتقهروا واقعدوا عيطوا شويه 


روحوا يا نونات ياللا وناموا

يحيوحه كسحكم قدامه

من غير تزوير   الله الله

من غير تشهير  الله الله

يحيوحه بيهدى لكو سلامه

روحوا يا نونات هى هى هى

باى باى يا نونات هى هى هى 


من بكره حتلاقوا الثلاثى المرح بغنوها وعلى كل الاذاعات والفضائيات



أهو كده يا نادر ضبط المسائل

وانت يا اهلاوى ويا ماجد خلوا بالكم هايدى وزميلاتها بحاولوا يشاغلوكم عشان متحلوش

خليكو مصحصحين وماتخلوش النونات يتوهوا افكاركم عن الهدف الاسمى لينا وهو اكتساح كل 

النونات والفوز عليهم فى عقر دارهم حتى لو كانت شحروره معاهم ..احنا برضو متحدين

ونخلى شعارنا دائما لا فوز للنونات والنصر للراءات

بس بجد يا نادر الصوره دى مش عندى واول مره اشوفها انت جبتها منين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> للامانه ماردتش اعدل 
> 
> 
> بيييييب بييييب نوناااااااااااااااااات 
> 
> 
> نوناااااااااااااات وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس



بيب ايه يا هايدى

ما خلاص يا ماما النتيجه ظهرت والبرنس يحيى الاول

حتزمرى على ايه بقى

انزلى كده حتلاقى البلد كلها فرحانه وعمالين يضربوا كلاكسات احتفالا بفوز البرنس والراءات

على النونات ..طب بصى افتحى الشباك كده وبصى .. مصر كلها فرحانه وسهرانه للصبح

وابقى سلمى على النونات

بيييب بيييب برنس

بيييب بيييب برنس

 الله النصر حلو برضو يا جدعان

----------


## M!sS Roro

*



			
				أهو كده يا نادر ضبط المسائل

وانت يا اهلاوى ويا ماجد خلوا بالكم هايدى وزميلاتها بحاولوا يشاغلوكم عشان متحلوش

خليكو مصحصحين وماتخلوش النونات يتوهوا افكاركم عن الهدف الاسمى لينا وهو اكتساح كل 

النونات والفوز عليهم فى عقر دارهم حتى لو كانت شحروره معاهم ..احنا برضو متحدين

ونخلى شعارنا دائما لا فوز للنونات والنصر للراءات
			
		


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا جديده في المساابقه .. بس حلووه الراءات والنونات دي .. 

بس النوناااااااااااااااات ياحبايب قلبي احلى اكتسـآآآآآآآآآآآآآح والى االاماااااااااام ســــــــــر ..

ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااام وحاطين النتيجه كمان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> كوووسه .. 

بص يا استاذ يحيى بما ان ماجد معاكم مش هاتدوقو طعم الفوز* 

وكل مسابقه وانتو بخير ..  ::$:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بيب ايه يا هايدى
> 
> ما خلاص يا ماما النتيجه ظهرت والبرنس يحيى الاول
> 
> حتزمرى على ايه بقى
> 
> انزلى كده حتلاقى البلد كلها فرحانه وعمالين يضربوا كلاكسات احتفالا بفوز البرنس والراءات
> 
> على النونات ..طب بصى افتحى الشباك كده وبصى .. مصر كلها فرحانه وسهرانه للصبح
> ...


*
دي لمسه ياوالدي إللي قالت انا مقولتش بيب

انا لسه هقول ...

بيب بيب كووووووووووووووووسه


بيب بيب كووووووووووووووووسه


بيب بيب كووووووووووووووووسه


بيب بيب كووووووووووووووووسه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه تعيش نون النسوه*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*



			
				كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

انا معتكف باقى الشهر 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
			
		

وانته طيب يا استاذ نادر .. 

وتقبل الله منك صيامك وقياامك امين يارب .. 

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لالالالالالالالالاء ايه ده يا استاذ اسكندراني

ده انا كده اعمل مظاهره نسائيه واطلعها من على الكورنيش في سيدي بشر

اهو منها إعتراض على الوضع ومنها نصيف ههههههههههه

ولو معاكم ترصيد الدرجات إحنى بقى معانا الحكومه

قلب مصر ياللا تقيمين سالب كده علشان يصدقو ياقلب مصر*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا جديده في المساابقه .. بس حلووه الراءات والنونات دي .. 
> 
> بس النوناااااااااااااااات ياحبايب قلبي احلى اكتسـآآآآآآآآآآآآآح والى االاماااااااااام ســــــــــر ..
> 
> ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااام وحاطين النتيجه كمان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> كوووسه .. 
> 
> ...



اكتساح ايه يا استاذه 

انتى مش من مصر ولا ايه

ما خلاص كل شيجن انكشفن وبان 

بعد ما تم ضبط صوانى الكوسه بالبشاميل والقرع الافرنجى

وكمان اكتشفنا بعض النونات واخدين منشطات ونتيجتهم اتشطبت

يعنى خلاص اقعدوا ساكتين من دلوقت لاخر رمضان ومفيش اى نونايه تدخل المسابقه

وبعديت يا استاذه رورو مهما تعملى مش حتقدرى تفرقى بين الراءات ابدا وماجد مننا

واللى يرشه بالميه نرشه بالشربات ... ياللا بقى روحى شوفى اخواتك النونات وهن  متحسرات 

مقهورات يندبن حظات سيئات بتاع حظراتهن ..

أمان يا ربى

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *
> دي لمسه ياوالدي إللي قالت انا مقولتش بيب
> 
> انا لسه هقول ...
> 
> بيب بيب كووووووووووووووووسه
> 
> 
> بيب بيب كووووووووووووووووسه
> ...


انهى كوسه دى يا هايدى

اللى بالبشاميل ولا اللى بالقرع الافرنجى

ما خلاص يا ماما لعبتكم انكشفت واساليبكم اتعرفت كلها ماركه الحل ايه يا حبيبتى 

ايوه يا أنوش ابعتى الحل ...

خلاص يا ماما فيه حركة تطهير دلوقت والراءات تسيدوا الموقف ...

بييييب راءات 

بيييب بيييب راءات

وسلمى لى على تعيش ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

أه تعيش الاسماك فى البحار

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> اديني جيت اهو من بدري لما نشوف
> 
> انا هعمل خطه انا هتصل بلمسه هتقوم من على الجهاز علشان الشبكه بتقع
> 
> وافضل ارغي ارغي لحد ما السؤال ينزل اجاوب وبعدين اقفل في وشها ههههههههه
> 
> الجريمه كده تبقى كامله بس ماحدش يقول لها*


*هايدى الشطورة

اهم حاجة تيجى بدرى بس بردة تحلى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ريحى شوية فيه بريك يا قمر
منورة المسابقة بروحك الجميلة
مننحرمش يا جميلة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> أنا اهو أنا أهو ... قاعد مجعمس من قرن فات
> مسابقة شحرورة واسكندرانى ... لازم لها تشجيع وأهات 
> بس يكون فى معلومك ... الفوز للراءات والهزيمة للنونات 
> عشان بس نبقى متفقين ... ويكون اللعب ع الونجين 
> مافيش نوناية بنبوناية ... توصل معانا لاخر التصفيات 
> أهم فرح لهم دقيقاية ... وكفاية عليهم متابعة المسلسلات
> متفقين يا شحرورة .. ولا هنخلص رصيدنا رنات ميسدات
> ...


*

اهلا اهلا بالسجع الاهلاوى
قاعد وبتقول اهات وتفتكر اللى عدى وفات
مش منكن ابدا هتصحى الذكريات
ولا هيكون نجاح للراااااءات
طالما معانا هنا النونات
وكمان مصهليلين ومشتركات
وسلم لى على البرنس والريس
وقولهم اتهزمتم على النت والأذاعات
بتذيع الخبر وبتهنى كل النونات
ههههههههههههههههههه

بيب بيب بيب بيب نوناااااااااااااااات

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طبعاً يا أنوش انا بهرج
> 
> انا قولت اخف اللعب  لأن الاسكندرانيه كتير لأترمي في المالح واتخلل 
> *


*ولا يهمك يا قمر

داحنا نشيلوكى وف عينينا نخبوكى
وان لزم الأمر لا ممكن ابدا
ف البحر نرموكى ولا نخللوكى
داحنا بالشربات هنحطوكى
وجنب البسبوسة نقدموكى
هههههههههههههههههههه
كفاية بقى لا هناكلوكى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> أخى الفاضل البرنس
> 
> يحيى زكريا
> 
> 
> 
> حمدالله على سلامتك وحضورك البهى
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب أعاد الله عليك الشهر الفضيل
> ...


*

اهلا اهلا بالنونانية قيثارة

ايوة ردى على البرنس اصله داخل 
علينا شمال ومحدش قادر عليه 
والريس يظهر اتفق معاه علينا
يعنى ايدك منه فى الباى باى الريس حن يا سوسو
والبرنس قلبه علينا اياكى تبعتيله اى كرامة
لا حادق ولا حلو خلاص ابعتى لشحرورة الغلبانه
وحمرى عينيك بقى للبرنس
قال مش لاقى الا قيثارة ويقول بكل جسارة
شيلوا اسمها م القايمة
مش عارف انك للفوز يا قمرنا علامة
ههههههههههههههههههه
ومعانا بناويت زى العسل هايدى ورورو ولمووس
وكمان الحكومة الجميلة الرقيقة
قلبنا قلب مصر ياللا ورونا الشطارة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *يلا يا شحرورة 
> 
> 
> جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> 
> هتضيعى علينا السحور ولا ايه*



*يا اخى اهلاوى

الصبر خير استنى شوية
الحلقى اهى جاية
قال يعنى هيجاوب طيب ورينا الشطارة
هههههههههههههههههههه
منتظرينك

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كوريا الشمالية


*شطورة يا قيثارة صح الاجابة
وكامله بلاش بقى تبقى تفطرى قبل المسابقة
هههههههههههههههه*




> كوريا الشمالية
> 
> نقطة نقطة ولا انتاش داري
> 
> نقطة نقطة نعيمي وناري


*الجميلة قلب مصر

شاااااااطرة الاجابة صحيحة مية المية
ايوة كده يا عينية بالعند فى البرنس يحيى
منورة يا قمر*




> الصين


*
لموووووووووس

طيب يعنى اقولك ايه
لخموكى يا حبيبتى بالحاجة الساقعة والجلاتى
معلشى ركزى المرة الجاية وخليكى معايا وطنشيهم*




> كوريا الشمالية


*
طيب كويس بس مش عارفه الريس هيحسبها ايه
لكن جاوبتى صح ايوة عندنا شفافية
منورة

*


> كوريه



*هااايدى

اى كوريا فيهم هما اتنين
وبالمسابقة مكتوب العاصمة صريحة يا هايدى
ولا يهمك بردة اكيد لك نقطة
ههههههههههههههه  شفافية مع النونات

*


> كوريا


*اهلا باستاذنا اهلاوى

اجابتك مبتورة
ومش هيه حل الفزورة
ودة كلام الشحرورة
يعنى مفيش نقطة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
منور والله المسابقة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كوريا الشمالية


*صح يا اموولة

شطورة ومنورة المسابقة ابقى تعالى بدرى
ههههههههههههههههه
وبلاش العصير قبل المسابقة لحد يكون حاطط لكى حاجة
انا مش مطمنه خالص معانا راءات صعب قوى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *حلو الأداء ده ياجدعان
> 
> ولا نقطه اخذتها انا تسبوني اناقر في ماجد وانتم تجوبوا
> 
> عموماً ماشي مبروك قيثاره مبروك للحكومه قلب مصر
> 
> فرحتونا ورفعتم رأسنا
> 
> النون الليله الليله ليلة عيدو
> ...



*شوفتى يا هايدى

عملها فيكِ اخونا اهلاوى
كان فاكر البرنس موجود وهيجاوب
بس ميعرفش الظاهر  شطارة النونات
ودقتهم فى الاجابات
ولا يهمك يا قمر لسه الفرصة كبيرة
مع باقى الحلقات
وبيب بيب بيب تحيا النونات*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ايه يا جدعان هو كل الناس ديه ساكنة فى كوريا ولا ايه 
> 
> انا حاسس إنهم أول ما شافوا العلم جاوبوا على طول 
> 
> تشو ينج فووو انجر بيتشووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> يعنى 
> 
> صاحبى يانج فو ييجى يترجم لكم بقى *


*
هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ايه رايك بقى انا عازماك
على أكلة كورى بورى من اللى قلبك يحبها
الفطار النهاردة عندنا انت والبرنس
والريس لا لنه مغص من اكلهم
بالهنا والشفا اتفضل





لازم البرنس ياكل منه بلاش الريس عشان المسابقة بس
مش اكتر ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اوووووووووووف جيت متاخر تاني 
> 
> حبكت تندهيلي دلوقتي يا ماما ععععععععععععع  .. 
> 
> 
> كوريا .. الشوماليه >>>>>>>  لا ياشيخه خخخخخخخ 
> 
> بس برضه البناااااااااات جابو نقطه  >>>>>>>>>>> اييييييه رايك يا ماجد ابقى روح للراءات وسلملي عليهم يااااااااااا رااااااااااااء حلوه راء دي 
> 
> ...


*اهلا رورو

ليه بقى كده لازم يعنى ساعة الفزورة
كدة تفرحى فينا الراءات طيب حلى بردة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اى نقطة والسلام

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الحل كوريا 
> والجو رائع رائع
> روح طيبه  
> و لمه جميله وعيله واحده 
> وهو دا المقصود من مثل هذه المسابقات
> التى تحقق التألف والترابط
> بخفة الدم المصريه جدااااااااااا
> وهما دول بجد أبناء مصر 
> ربنا يسعد قلوبكم جميعا 
> ...


*

اهلا اهلا باستاذى
المايسترو محمد سعيد

منور المسابقة بروحك الطيبة
ومشاركتك معانا وتشجيعنا لا حرمنا الله من وجودك
الطيب يارب
بس كوريا ايه قول قول الشمالية
فريقكم الراءات والله صعبان عليه
مش عارف يلحق ولا نقطة
وخايفة عليهم معلشى
واسيهم الله يخليك
هههههههههههههههههههه
منور يا مايسترو الدنيا

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> تيب ولي ماعنده ولا نقطه يعمل اييييه .. 
> 
> ربنا يجبر بخاطري انا كمان واجيب نقطه الا نص ههههههههههههههه والف حمد وشكر ليك يارب ..


*يا رورو متزعليش

وقت ما تيجى جاوبى وخلاص ليكى نقطة يا قمر
الريس حونين اديكى شايفاه عماله بيجامل بالراءات
وليلتنا مش فايته معاه
بس انتى تعالى بدرى شوية
ههههههههههههه
منورة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> طب اولا اقول الحل وهو كوريا الشماليه لاحسن سى نادر النادر فى تعامله مع اخوانه الراءات
> 
> يقول ما قلتش ...
> 
> وبعدين يا قيثاره كل سنه وانتى طيبه ورمضان كرييييييييم فياريت تدينا شوية كرم وتقولى للجماعه
> 
> دول يأخروا النزول للساعه 2 وساعتها حتشوفى زعيم الراءات اللى حيكتسح كل النونات فى لحظه
> 
> ومهما شحروره تغششكم برضو حنتصر ... ايه ؟؟؟ مش بتتغشكم .. طب بأمارة ايه ؟؟ ماهى الواقعه
> ...



*يا برنس 

ايه ايه ده يعنى بتقول قيثارة اتوسطى
ازاى وهيه مش فايزة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش فايدة على طول بتجروا ناعم من العينين الحمرا
ادى كلامك برهان وكمان بيدعيلنا يسعد ايامنا
وبعدين يقولك حرب حرب ايه بس يا برنس
مش راح تقدر النونات دايما لاى مجال مكتسحاااااات
لازم لك لجنة رأفه وكمان رحمه
خليك قاعد مستنى بالبيت ولا تخرجيشى
انت حر بقى
عندنا شفافية مش بامية ولا ملوخية بشوية تقلية
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانت طيب ياربنس


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الله حى  الله حى 
> 
> يحيى جى 
> 
> اعلن بصفتى رئيس لجنة التحكيم 
> 
> المركز الاول 
> 
>  البرنس 
> ...



*اهلا اهلا استاذى الغالى

اسكنـــــــــــــــدرانى

كدة بردة يا باشا من اول حركة
هتنسانا 
وده ليه عشان صينية بوغاشة
يا خسارة بعد اللى جاوبناه
احنا فريق النونات وعماله اقول شفافية
والريس حكمة 100 ال 100
تضربنا كده ضربة قوية
وكمان ايه علنية
لعلمك اول ناس هينسوك اللى بيشجعوك
صدقنى بكلمة طيبة وكام صينية للسحور
مش هيعرفوك ارجع ياريس
بلاش تعوووووووووم ضد التيار
البرنس مش هينفعك ولا واحد من الراءات
خليك معانا احسن بدل ما تقول يا خسارة
راحوا منى الشطار
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مااااااااااشى ياريس

ربنا يكرمك على مجهودك الكريم معانا
ويبارك لك بكل أوقاتك


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *لالالالالالالالالاء ايه ده يا استاذ اسكندراني
> 
> ده انا كده اعمل مظاهره نسائيه واطلعها من على الكورنيش في سيدي بشر
> 
> اهو منها إعتراض على الوضع ومنها نصيف ههههههههههه
> 
> ولو معاكم ترصيد الدرجات إحنى بقى معانا الحكومه
> 
> قلب مصر ياللا تقيمين سالب كده علشان يصدقو ياقلب مصر*


*انا معاكى يا هايدى

ونخلوا المظاهرة لحد العجمى
ومعانا كل الاسلحة البيضا والفوشيا
وهنجيب كمان معانا باقى النونات
علشان التزوير دة كده يبقى قضية
معاكى يا هاااااااااااايدى*

----------


## لمسه

> طب اولا اقول الحل وهو كوريا الشماليه لاحسن سى نادر النادر فى تعامله مع اخوانه الراءات
> 
> يقول ما قلتش ...
> 
> وبعدين يا قيثاره كل سنه وانتى طيبه ورمضان كرييييييييم فياريت تدينا شوية كرم وتقولى للجماعه
> 
> دول يأخروا النزول للساعه 2 وساعتها حتشوفى زعيم الراءات اللى حيكتسح كل النونات فى لحظه
> 
> ومهما شحروره تغششكم برضو حنتصر ... ايه ؟؟؟ مش بتتغشكم .. طب بأمارة ايه ؟؟ ماهى الواقعه
> ...





> الله حى  الله حى 
> 
> يحيى جى 
> 
> اعلن بصفتى رئيس لجنة التحكيم 
> 
> المركز الاول 
> 
>  البرنس 
> ...




يا ترى الكوسه بالبشاميل والقرع الافرنجى رايح فيييييين ؟؟؟؟

وقال قيثاره بتقول شفافيه قال ..

اه شفافيه باللحمه المفرومه 

أما نوادر يا سى نادر؟

*
هههههههههههههههههه
ده كلام عموووووونا زكريا* 





> الله أكبر
> 
> ظهرت البشاره بعد ما فضحت العباره
> 
> البرنس الاول
> 
> ياللا بقى يا نونات اتقهروا واقعدوا عيطوا شويه 
> 
> 
> ...




 على رائ فايزه احمد 

خاليكو شاهدين على زكريا خاليكو شاهدين 

(مع حفظ الالقاب استاذى )

انا ساااكته اهووووووو :Cold:  هه

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> يا ترى الكوسه بالبشاميل والقرع الافرنجى رايح فيييييين ؟؟؟؟
> 
> وقال قيثاره بتقول شفافيه قال ..
> 
> اه شفافيه باللحمه المفرومه 
> 
> أما نوادر يا سى نادر؟
> 
> *
> ...



يا ماما شاهدين وشايفين ايه

انتى تروحى تلمى اخواتك النونات وتشوفولكم حته تأوأوا فيها على الخيبه التقيله

معلش يا لموسه بقى اى نعم احنا فى شهر الرحمه انما حنعمل ايه النونات هم اللى بدؤا الحرب

وانتى نفسك قعدتى تقولى بيب وكوسه فمقدرتش اسكت بعدين هيبة الراءات تروح فى الكازوزه

قمت اعلنت الحرب ووريت نادر العين الحمرا وفهمته ان النونات مش حينفعوه لو بعتنا له حد يخطفه

عشان نصفى حسابنا معاه قام ارتجع والتزم بعهد الراءات وأدينا اهه فايزين وانتم يا عينى مقهورين

افرحوا يا حبايب لفرحنا ..........النمر أهى بانت ونحجنا

افرحوا يا راءات وانتم يا نونات .. ولا نونه حتقعد مطرحنا


وسلمى لى على أنوش

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

مش هنسلم أو نستسلم والنونات كسبانه اكيد

والراءات عماله تتكلم وساعة الجد بتبقى بعيد

بكره نشوف مين هيجاوب وهتتحسب النقطه لمين

مهما عملتوا الكوسه والقرع بكره حنكون من الفائزين*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *
> 
> مش هنسلم أو نستسلم والنونات كسبانه اكيد
> 
> والراءات عماله تتكلم وساعة الجد بتبقى بعيد
> 
> بكره نشوف مين هيجاوب وهتتحسب النقطه لمين
> 
> مهما عملتوا الكوسه والقرع بكره حنكون من الفائزين*



طب بأمارة ايه يا جميل   ... تنطق وتقول الفايزين

بتجعجعوا نازلين تهلليل ... وانتم خيبه وموكوسين

شوفى يا هايدى بدون تعطيل ..روحى اقعدى ويا الخايبين

وادعوا علينا صبح وليل .......    برضو حنطلع كسبانين


يا هايدى بصى فى الصوره كويس حتلاقى نونايه شايله يافطه بتقول كفايه وكسه

دى قصدها عليكم يا ماما 

بتقول يا نونات كفايه إيييييييه

وكسه

----------


## M!sS Roro

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

موعدنا الســـــآآعه 12 .. يا نونات يا حلوات ..  :: 

هوا في مسابجه احنا فين ؟؟ ولا النهرده اجازه ولا ايييييييييه بالضبط .. .؟  ::evil::

----------


## M!sS Roro

> طب بأمارة ايه يا جميل   ... تنطق وتقول الفايزين
> 
> بتجعجعوا نازلين تهلليل ... وانتم خيبه وموكوسين
> 
> شوفى يا هايدى بدون تعطيل ..روحى اقعدى ويا الخايبين
> 
> وادعوا علينا صبح وليل .......    برضو حنطلع كسبانين
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عســـــــــــــــــــــل ياعمــووووووووووووووو ..  ::$:  ::$:   انا مت من الضحك .. هوا انا كنت فيييييييييييين طول الفتره دي  :Sad:  ..


بعدين وكسة ايه الي انته تقول عليها دي  :: 

 :y:  موعدنا الساعه 12 .. وانا في اول الصف .. وهاشيل ياطفه مكتوب عليهااا .. 

(( نعم للنونات لا للراءات .. ونموت نموت فداء للنوناااااااااااااااات  ::  ))
 ::no2:: 
واعلنت الحرب انتو الي جبتوه لنفسكم ..  :3:

----------


## M!sS Roro

بصــو على الي لابسه حجاب ازرق .. دي انا  :: 

ابعـــــدو يا راءات ..  ::p:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f: عزيزتى الشحرورة
كنت أبحث عن مسابقة لها علاقة بالجغرافيا ولكن
للأسف ميعاد المسابقة لا يتفق مع ميعاد نومى!

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا ماما شاهدين وشايفين ايه
> 
> انتى تروحى تلمى اخواتك النونات وتشوفولكم حته تأوأوا فيها على الخيبه التقيله
> 
> معلش يا لموسه بقى اى نعم احنا فى شهر الرحمه انما حنعمل ايه النونات هم اللى بدؤا الحرب
> 
> وانتى نفسك قعدتى تقولى بيب وكوسه فمقدرتش اسكت بعدين هيبة الراءات تروح فى الكازوزه
> 
> قمت اعلنت الحرب ووريت نادر العين الحمرا وفهمته ان النونات مش حينفعوه لو بعتنا له حد يخطفه
> ...



*استاذى البرنس يحيى زكريا

عشان خاطرى بلاش تفرد قوى
الليلة مفيش مسابقة لكن فيه اعلان للنتيجة
بلااااااااااااااااش تفرد
ممكن تتصدم خايفة عليك شوية شوية على نفسك
انا حذرتك بردة صعبت عليه

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> مش هنسلم أو نستسلم والنونات كسبانه اكيد
> 
> والراءات عماله تتكلم وساعة الجد بتبقى بعيد
> 
> بكره نشوف مين هيجاوب وهتتحسب النقطه لمين
> 
> مهما عملتوا الكوسه والقرع بكره حنكون من الفائزين*


شاطرة يا هايدى

كويس صورتى المظاهرة عشان يعرفوا
احنا مين وبيتكلموا مع مين
ههههههههههههههه
النتيجة الليلة يارب استر
والريس يقول الحقيقة وميتاثرش من البرنس

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> موعدنا الســـــآآعه 12 .. يا نونات يا حلوات .. 
> 
> هوا في مسابجه احنا فين ؟؟ ولا النهرده اجازه ولا ايييييييييه بالضبط .. .؟


*اهلا يا رورو

الليلة مفيش مسابقة لكن فى اعلان النتيجة
وهتتحدد من القائمة كل الليلة
نونااااااااااااات والا راءاااااااااااات
انتظرونا الليلة
مع استاذى اسكندرانى
هينشر الحقيقة من غير تزييف
عندنا شفافية

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> عزيزتى الشحرورة
> كنت أبحث عن مسابقة لها علاقة بالجغرافيا ولكن
> للأسف ميعاد المسابقة لا يتفق مع ميعاد نومى!


*أستاذى الكريم دكتور مهندس
جمال الشربينى

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب منورنا يا افندم
انا اللى متأسفه ان المسابقة مش مناسبة حضرتك
ألف شكر لتواجدك الطيب الجميل
رمضان كريم

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 



نتيجة  بعد الحلقة الرابعة من المسابقة  



شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا السبت  الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة الخامسة

----------


## M!sS Roro

وسعووووووووووووووووووووووووو وسعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ,, 

يالهووووووووووي مش مصدقه واخيراااااااااااااا واخيرااااااااااا اخدت نقطه  ::$: 




النتيجه باااااااااااااااااانت .. وظهر الحق وزهق الباطل  :: 

ومن هذه المنصه .. ادعوووووووووو جميع الراااءات للحضور لان الحقيقه اتضحت الان امام الجميع .. ,,  :y: 

 ::-s:  في حد عنده اعتراااااااااااااااض  ::-s:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*انا*
















*عندى برد*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


بصــو على الي لابسه حجاب ازرق .. دي انا  :: 

ابعـــــدو يا راءات ..  ::p:  
__________________


*يختى كميله*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> طب بأمارة ايه يا جميل   ... تنطق وتقول الفايزين
> 
> بتجعجعوا نازلين تهلليل ... وانتم خيبه وموكوسين
> 
> شوفى يا هايدى بدون تعطيل ..روحى اقعدى ويا الخايبين
> 
> وادعوا علينا صبح وليل .......    برضو حنطلع كسبانين
> 
> 
> ...


*بس ياوالدي استنى شويه .. النتيجه خلاص نهائيه

والنون كسبت أول مركز .. والراءات في الأخر منسيه

بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد

بيب بيب مكسب عال بيب بيب من غير تظبيط*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *بس ياوالدي استنى شويه .. النتيجه خلاص نهائيه
> 
> والنون كسبت أول مركز .. والراءات في الأخر منسيه
> 
> بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد
> 
> بيب بيب مكسب عال بيب بيب من غير تظبيط*



دا مطب يا هايدى يا حلوه .. احنا عملتاه فى حضراتكم

لجل نفرحكوا شويه ... علشان نعرف خطتكم

بعديها يا ست الكل .. حنخلى حياتكم ذل

لما الراءات ينتصروا ... وانت ترجعوا بخيبتكم


ياللا يا هايدى أدينى قلت لك ع الخطه لمى اخواتك النونات الحديد عشان احنا الراءات

أفران حديد وصلب وحنخلى الحديد سِلْك ...

وسلمى لى على قلبك الحديد

باااااااى

----------


## kethara

> الاخوه الاعزاء  
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> نتيجة  بعد الحلقة الرابعة من المسابقة  
> 
> 
> ...


*
هنا النتيجة فقط للعرض على البرنس يحيى زكريا
فلا يصح الا الصحيح
بالحرف والكلمة والصورة
النونات هيه المنصورة

*


> طب اولا اقول الحل وهو كوريا الشماليه لاحسن سى نادر النادر فى تعامله مع اخوانه الراءات
> 
> يقول ما قلتش ...
> 
> وبعدين يا قيثاره كل سنه وانتى طيبه ورمضان كرييييييييم فياريت تدينا شوية كرم وتقولى للجماعه
> 
> دول يأخروا النزول للساعه 2 وساعتها حتشوفى زعيم الراءات اللى حيكتسح كل النونات فى لحظه
> 
> ومهما شحروره تغششكم برضو حنتصر ... ايه ؟؟؟ مش بتتغشكم .. طب بأمارة ايه ؟؟ ماهى الواقعه
> ...



*أخى الفاضل البرنس يحيى زكريا

كل سنة وأنت طيب وعودة ميمونة
لكن كنت أتمنى ان تعود بروح متعاونة مع النونات
خصوصا بعد خسارتك المتعددة بأكثر من جولة
هههههههههههههههههه
لكن مفيش فايدة حلاوة الروح
ولو نزلت المسابقة الساعه 2 مفيش غيرك هيحلها
لان النونات هيكونوا خلاص تعبوا من مجهود اليوم
لكن الراءات مرتاحة على طول الرحمة يا برنس
على راى شحرورة خليك انت بالبيت وحل المسابقة
هههههههههههههههههه
على العموم الجولة لسه مانتهتش ولا الفزورة مخلصتش
ومنتظرين باقى الجولة
وعلى فكرة أسكندرانى نادر مجاملش ولا خافش
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ده كمان تبع الخطه يابرنس
دى طبيعة الراءات مع بعضها لكن النونات غير
عندنا شفافية باى شكل ولون

مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *
> هنا النتيجة فقط للعرض على البرنس يحيى زكريا
> فلا يصح الا الصحيح
> بالحرف والكلمة والصورة
> النونات هيه المنصورة
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ...



يا ماما الراءات بيبقوا فى الشارع الساعه 12 عشان بجيبوا لحضراتكم السحور الفول اللى هريتونا 

بيه لما قربنا ننهق والجبنه الرومى والجبنه التلاجه والجبنه الفلمنك والجبنه الاسطتنبولى والبيض

والزبادى وشاله وحطه كله على الراء ..بعنى مش بنبقى فى الشارع بمزاجنا انتم اللى بتطفشونا 

عشان تقعدوا تتفرجوا على النيله المسلسلات اللى جابت تخلف للشعب المصرى هى والبرامج

الهايفه اللى النونات بموتوا فيها وفى جمالها .. دى مؤامره منكم ومن وسائل الاعلام لتطفيشنا بره 

البيوت عشان حضراتكم تحلوا مسابقة الشحروره وتروحوا مش عارف اسبوع فين واسبوع فين 

واسبوع فبن والصراحه دى اجمل حاجه فى المسابقه ان النونات يكسبوا ويسيبوا البيت اسبوع

الله على الفكره الرائعه .. مين العبقرى اللى فكر فيها .. رغم انى اتمنى الفوز أهو حبعد عن النونات

واعيش اسبوع استجمام بس برضو لما النونات يفوزوا خير وبركه بس ياريت تبقى الجايزه اكبر شويه

يعنى رحله كده للنونات لمدة 10 او 20 سنه والله ساعتها حكون اول المهنئين والمباركين .. وبعدين

يا قيثاره نادر حسابه معايا ومع كل الراءات بعدين ..عشان احنا مفهمينه ان اللى يكسب لازم يكون

راء وبا حبذا لو كان البرنس وكل الراءات رشحونى للفوز والسفر بعيد عن النونات .. لكن نادر لم يلتزم

بميثاق الشرف الراءاتى وانحاز الى النونات وهنا لازم اعلن القرار اللى اتخذناه فى جمعيه ( عالم 

افضل بلا نونات ) وهو الغاء اشتراك العضو نادر الاسكندرانى وحرمانه من تشجيع نادى الاتحاد الى

الابد وإهدار دمه وارسال كتيبه من لواء البرنس لتصفيته جسديا إلا لو اظهر براءته أمام محكمة راء

الدوليه ... وعموما يا قيثاره اذا كنتم قدرتوا تجندوا نادر لصالحكم فاللى حيلعب معاكم من دلوقت 

البرنس .. والى جوله اخرى من جولات الصراع الرائى النونى ..

----------


## وجدى محمود

> يا ماما الراءات بيبقوا فى الشارع الساعه 12 عشان بجيبوا لحضراتكم السحور الفول اللى هريتونا 
> 
> بيه لما قربنا ننهق والجبنه الرومى والجبنه التلاجه والجبنه الفلمنك والجبنه الاسطتنبولى والبيض 
> والزبادى وشاله وحطه كله على الراء ..بعنى مش بنبقى فى الشارع بمزاجنا انتم اللى بتطفشونا  
> عشان تقعدوا تتفرجوا على النيله المسلسلات اللى جابت تخلف للشعب المصرى هى والبرامج 
> الهايفه اللى النونات بموتوا فيها وفى جمالها .. دى مؤامره منكم ومن وسائل الاعلام لتطفيشنا بره  
> البيوت عشان حضراتكم تحلوا مسابقة الشحروره وتروحوا مش عارف اسبوع فين واسبوع فين  
> واسبوع فبن والصراحه دى اجمل حاجه فى المسابقه ان النونات يكسبوا ويسيبوا البيت اسبوع 
> الله على الفكره الرائعه .. مين العبقرى اللى فكر فيها .. رغم انى اتمنى الفوز أهو حبعد عن النونات 
> ...


 


حاسبو حاااااااااااسبووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


دأحنا فطاحل حرف الراء 
إحنا الرجاله الأخلاق 
اللى بتطلع روحها عشانكم 
بشوف المر الحراق 
ال نونان ال ياشيخه 
هأهأهاهأهأهاهأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ 
انتو يادوب تمسكو شخشيخه 
لبيبي لو قال واء واء 
أما إحنا بمنسك فى النار 
لجل بطونكو إنتو ياشطار 
أحنا علينا نجيب فساتين 
وتشيرتات ونكون ساكتين 
وإنتو عليكو ا تجيبو صداع 
وتفلسو جيبنا المسكين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حد يستجرى يكلم عمنا يحيى

شكل كل المسابقات حتتقلب مسابقات أشعار والجبنه الرومى والجبنه التلاجه والجبنه الفلمنك والجبنه الاسطتنبولى والبيض 
 

إيه اللى إنت كاتبه ده ياستاذ

مش تراعى إن فيه ستات بيت بيشبطو

أنا قولت لأام خالد دى حجات للدواجن

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الشيخ كروتنا في الصلاه علطول

قولت اجي بسرعه ليفوتني الدور

تعيش النون احزابها قويه

ياللا انا قاعده مستنيه

بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد

بيب بيب مكسب عال بيب بيب من غير تظبيط*

----------


## M!sS Roro

بسراحه ناقصكم ماجد بس  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m!ss roro
					

بسراحه ناقصكم ماجد بس 


اششششششششش انا متخفى ومتحفز*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*كوووووووووووووووووووووووسة 





كووووووووووووووووووووووووووسة







كوووووووووووووووووووووووووووسة






عشان تعرفوا ليه كوووووووووووووووووسة



إنتظرونا بعد الفاصل 



مع الكوسة بالبشاميل من هتقدر تسيب السفرة*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*مع مسابقة اضرب بومبة واكسب كرمبة 


توقعوا معانا 



لييييه كووووووووووووووووسة 



سنعود بعد الفاصل 



*

----------


## M!sS Roro

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كوسة مين والناس نايمين  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

اه صح الكوسه بتاعت الراءات  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M!sS Roro
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كوسة مين والناس نايمين 


إجابة خاطئة حاولى مرة تانية 


وممكن تكسسسسسسسسبى معانا كرمبة كاملة بمنافعها 


او ممكن تكسبى معانا ورقتين من الكرمبة على المشاركة الفعالة 


يلا حاولى تانى 

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عملت النسكافيه وجيت لكم

ياللا بقى علشان هنرش ميه قبل المسابقه

بيتك بيتك .. يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم

إبعت ياإللي بتبعت ......*

----------


## M!sS Roro

فيييييييين المساااااااااااااااااابقه .. قبل ما الضابط ييجي ويعاقبتي  ::'(:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*



يلا معانا وويانا 


إلحق كرمبة قبل الشوربة 


مع حلقات المفتش كرومبو حصريا بمسابقة احنا فين 


اكتشف الكوسة ونجيب لك عروسة 


وإنتى اكتشفى التكويس وهنشوفلك عريس

*

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههه
متحاولش يا سي أهلاوي يا شديد
بعت من الصبح لأخونا الفاضل اسكندراني علشان يعدلها
 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## قلب مصر

هاتلي عروسة بقى علشان اكشتفتها قبل منك بخمستاشر ساعة  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

فينك يا شحروره ..  ::'(:

----------


## M!sS Roro

يارب يارب ماجد ينام ..  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

ههههههههه
متحاولش يا سي أهلاوي يا شديد
بعت من الصبح لأخونا الفاضل اسكندراني علشان يعدلها
  


لا لا لا يا أم يوسف لا 

لا مش ليكِ حق 

 

كمان خمس دقايق ستعلن جبهة مناصرة الراءات على أول حالة اكتشاف كوسة 


أكيد تحت تأثير المخدر للراء الكبير بتاعنا استاذ اسكندرانى 


بتورط صريح وضيح للشحرورة بعد اكلة حلوة امورة  


ديه فرصة يا أم يوسف مش تضيعييها علينا الله يبارك لك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


دا احنا ما صدقنا هههههههههههههههه


على العموم 


حضرتك كسبتى معانا فى مسابقتنا (اضرب بومبة تكسب كرومبة) 

وكمان مسابقة المفتش كرومبو 

اكتشف الكوسة ونجيب لك عروسة 


وعشان التقسيمة تبقى صح 

حضرتك تاخدى الكرومبة تعملى لنا حلة محشى نتسحر بيها هنا عشان نحاول ننسى اللى حصل  :   


والعروسة ليوسف بقى 


وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين  


انتظروا البيان بعد حضور الكبير يحيى زكريا وهتبقى ليلة مية مية *

----------


## M!sS Roro

*هنــآآ الكــويت .. 

الســـآعه الان 12.39

وانا باقول ياربي تاخرت ليييييه اتاري احنا سابقينكم بساعه*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

هاتلي عروسة بقى علشان اكشتفتها قبل منك بخمستاشر ساعة 


انا مكتشفها من قبل ما رمضان ييجى اساسا   


عودة ابو العربى 


*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m!ss roro
					

هنــآآ الكــويت .. 

الســـآعه الان 12.39

وانا باقول ياربي تاخرت ليييييه اتاري احنا سابقينكم بساعه 


اه يا نوم يا نوم يا نوم ترلن ترلن اه يا نوم يا نوم يا نوم ترلن ترلن 


  *

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا ماما الراءات بيبقوا فى الشارع الساعه 12 عشان بجيبوا لحضراتكم السحور الفول اللى هريتونا 
> 
> بيه لما قربنا ننهق والجبنه الرومى والجبنه التلاجه والجبنه الفلمنك والجبنه الاسطتنبولى والبيض
> 
> والزبادى وشاله وحطه كله على الراء ..بعنى مش بنبقى فى الشارع بمزاجنا انتم اللى بتطفشونا 
> 
> عشان تقعدوا تتفرجوا على النيله المسلسلات اللى جابت تخلف للشعب المصرى هى والبرامج
> 
> الهايفه اللى النونات بموتوا فيها وفى جمالها .. دى مؤامره منكم ومن وسائل الاعلام لتطفيشنا بره 
> ...



*البرنس يحيى زكريا

أعملك ايه ادى نتيجة النونات
والريس عملها فيك وعشمك وخلى بيك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
معلشى ولا يهمك
يارب دايما معانا وتاخد غيرها

رمضان كريم*

----------


## لمسه

باقى من الزمن عشرتووووو دقائق


هذا البرنامج برعاية الشحروره والشحرورااات 

النونا والنونات  ات 


ات

 ات 

ات


 ات 


ات 


بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد

بيب بيب مكسب عال بيب بيب من غير تظبيط

----------


## لمسه

*يمسيكى  بكل خير هايدى حبيبتى

 تعالى تعالى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> حاسبو حاااااااااااسبووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> دأحنا فطاحل حرف الراء 
> إحنا الرجاله الأخلاق 
> اللى بتطلع روحها عشانكم 
> بشوف المر الحراق 
> ال نونان ال ياشيخه 
> هأهأهاهأهأهاهأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ 
> ...


*أخى الكريم  وجدى محمود

منور المسابقة بس بلاش تمشى مع البرنس
هيغرقك ومش هيفوز صدقنا
النونات هن الفائزات
واللى شريته هاته هات
قال البرنس تعب من أكل الفول
ومحدش غيرة عن أختيارة مسؤول
هههههههههههههه
استعد للحلقة الليلة

رمضان كريم*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 




 تابعونا 

بعد قليل حلقة جديده 

ومفااااااااجاه كبيره 

حلقة اليوم 

من كلمات الشاعر الكبير 

صفحااااااااااات العمر 

محمد سعيد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نداء لكل ادم سماع توقيعي

ضع الموس وإنتظر نصف ساعه حينما ينتهي التحميل

وشكراًِ*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *يمسيكى  بكل خير هايدى حبيبتى
> 
>  تعالى تعالى*


*جيت اهو وحظي المنيل النور عمال يقطع

بركاتك ياماجد ..*

----------


## لمسه

ياربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

باقى خمس دقائق

----------


## الشحرورة

> بسراحه ناقصكم ماجد بس





> *
> 
> اششششششششش انا متخفى ومتحفز*





> *مع مسابقة اضرب بومبة واكسب كرمبة 
> 
> 
> توقعوا معانا 
> 
> لييييه كووووووووووووووووسة 
> 
> سنعود بعد الفاصل 
> 
> ...





> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كوسة مين والناس نايمين





> *الشيخ كروتنا في الصلاه علطول
> 
> قولت اجي بسرعه ليفوتني الدور
> 
> تعيش النون احزابها قويه
> 
> ياللا انا قاعده مستنيه
> 
> بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد
> ...



*يا جماااااااااااعة كلكم منورين
وشوية وجاية الفزورة
وعارفاكم منتظرين
ليه يا رورو صحيتى ماجد
كان نايم عاجبك كده
هههههههههههههههههه

رمضان كررررررررريم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الراء عمال يتكلم

وساعة الجد بيبلم

ويقوله النون خسرانه

تعالو ياراءات وإتعلم

هنوريكم إذاي نلعبها

والنقطه بتيجي إزاي

ومافيش حد هيسبقها

الحل ياناس اهو جاي*

----------


## لمسه

بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد

بيب بيب مكسب عال بيب بيب من غير تظبيط

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*النونات تخصص كوسة ... ومطلوب منا نسكت ونسلم 
تخطيطات ولعب فى النتايج مدروسة ... لا ياماما هنقول ونتكلم 
نلعب ضمنة ومحبوسة ... وفى مسابقة بنعلم 
اليومين دول ماشية معانا منحوسة ... بس خلى بالكم من المعلم 
يحيى زكريا هيخلى النونات مهروسة ... وبكرة ترجع تتظلم 



وبيب بيب راءات  بيب بيب بيب راءات*

----------


## لمسه

تعالى بقى ياشحرورت الشحااااااارير

انتى فييييييييييييين

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

جيت اهو وحظي المنيل النور عمال يقطع

بركاتك ياماجد .. 


هرد عليكِ فى الأووووووجازة 

دلوقتى انا متحفز 

  *

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا مسا الجمال يا عرب 

دا دمنّا واحد

وصوت أدان الجوامع

كما عندنا .. واحد

يالا نزور أهلنا 

مهو همنا واحد



لاح الجبل ع المدى وإحنا ف طريق الروّح

لسه هنا ف أرضا والإسم كان مطروح

البحر لبيض بعت نسمات ترد الروح

عدينا ع السلوم وبدون جواز السفر 

كان الطريق مفتوح



البحر فارد مداه على دى البلد بالطول 

وف الشمال الجبل أخضر ومش معقول

ووحات كتيره وجنوب أعلى القمم بتة

أما المدن كلها كما سحرها المشمول

مصراتة - سبها - سرت ..

الزاوية - طبرق - زليتن

أهلك وناسك ياخى 

الحل مين هيقول ؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*يلا يا شحرورة ... تعالى علينا بأسلتك الأمورة 

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

مصر .....

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ليبيا


هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 11 ثواني.

----------


## اموووله

ليبيا

----------


## قلب مصر

ليبيا

----------


## kethara

ليبيا

----------


## لمسه

ليبيا




اخص ماجد ياخساره 

يحسرة جلبى علينا 

يلااا من نفسكوووووووووووووووو

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 6 ثواني.

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*وسع وسع وسع 


اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووعى السريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع


كركركركركركرككركركركركركر

بك بكبكبكبكبكبكبكبكبكبك


شوية وراجع 


   *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اصوت يوم ما اسبق ماجد اجاوب غلط يارب

*

----------


## Dr_rehab

الجماهيرية الليبية العظمى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

مصر .....


خلى السلاح صاحى صاحى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					

ليبيا


التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة لمسه ; اليوم الساعة 01:06 AM 





  


اتمسكي برأى صاحبتك يا لمسة بلاش ندالة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> خلى السلاح صاحى صاحى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*نموت نموت ويحيه الفووووووووووووووول

اسكت بهت عليه ياشيخ اسكت خالص*

----------


## لمسه

> *
> 
> التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة لمسه ; اليوم الساعة 01:06 am 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   
> ...




لاء ياخويا التعديل و 8 عشان اكتب لك كلمتين 

يافااااااااالح الكل عارف نزهتى ياعموناااااااااااا

----------


## اسكندرانى

شكر وتقدير  



اتقدم باسمى معانى الشكر والتقدير 

للشاعر الكبير 

صفحااااااااااات العمر 
محمد سعيد 

على تعاونه الكريم 

وكلماته التى اثرت المسابقة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يارب أول لما اشوف مطروح اندفع ليه

هو تأثير الفول أتع الفول وسنينه*

----------


## لمسه

اليوم, 01:03 am 

كلنا جاوبنا مع بعض هههههههههههههه

اليوم, 01:03 am 

غريبه دى 

الكل يستاهل الــ  3 نقط ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
					




شكر وتقدير  



اتقدم باسمى معانى الشكر والتقدير 

للشاعر الكبير 

صفحااااااااااات العمر 
محمد سعيد 

على تعاونه الكريم 

وكلماته التى اثرت المسابقة 






كل الشكر للأستاذ محمد سعيد على هذه الحلقة المميزة 

وكل الشكر للأخت الشحرورة على الحلقات المميزة السابقة 

وبجد مسابقة زى العسل يا استاذ نادر 

ربنا يبارك لكم 


بس انا دلوقتى عرفت انا ما كنتش بكسب ليه  


الراءات وشها حلو على بعضها والنونات وشها حلو على بعضها يبقى نقسمها 7 حلقات ونص للشحرورة وسبع حلقات ونص لاستاذ محمد سعيد  

وبالتوفيق للراءات إن شاء الله 




يا فرحتك يا استاذ يحيى 


أكتشاف حالة كوسة وكمان خدنا المركز الأول هههههههههههه براحتك بقى يا معلم أول لما تشوف اللى إحنا فيه واتكلم من القلب اكيد هيوصل للقلب  

مبروك لكل الراءات   

ما تتسحروش النهاردة بقى يا نونات  *

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					



لاء ياخويا التعديل و 8 عشان اكتب لك كلمتين 

يافااااااااالح الكل عارف نزهتى ياعموناااااااااااا


يا بنتى انا بتكلم على إنك ورا صاحبتك كاتبة نفس الإجابة  


طب هى كانت واكلة فول النهاردة إنتي يا لمسة كنتي ضاربة ايه معاها  ولا كنتوا بتفطروا مع بعض ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههه

اصل انا المشاركة عندى علقت وبعد ما بعتها لقيتها قبلى بس الحمد لله كتبت مصر  

وزى ما قالوا فى الامثال  العساسيل بيشجعوا مصر واحنا معاهم 


بلاش تمشى وراها تانى بقى يا لمسة *

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					

اليوم, 01:03 am 

كلنا جاوبنا مع بعض هههههههههههههه

اليوم, 01:03 am 

غريبه دى 

الكل يستاهل الــ  3 نقط ههههههههههههههههههههه


إلعبى غيرها ياختى    

من النهاردة مافيش مسابقة 


انا المسسسسسسسسسابقة



انا المسسسسسسسسابقة


انا المسسسسسسسسسسابقة 




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*احم احم احم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإجابه ليبيا

وبنشكر سيادة الرئيس ... 

اقصد رئيس هذا الحفل وعايز اسمع اغنية

الفول الفول الفول 

بوني وغباؤ كتير ... الفول

بيخلي الناس مستطيل .. الفول

مش بنعرف ليبيا من ابو قير .. الفول

الفول الفول الفول*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

احم احم احم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإجابه ليبيا

وبنشكر سيادة الرئيس ... 

اقصد رئيس هذا الحفل وعايز اسمع اغنية

الفول الفول الفول 

بوني وغباؤ كتير ... الفول

بيخلي الناس مستطيل .. الفول

مش بنعرف ليبيا من ابو قير .. الفول

الفول الفول الفول 


ده جزاء اللى ما يسمعش كلام أهلاوى 

 *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياجماعه والنبي حد يسكت الواد ابو تي شيرت احمر ده

ايوه قولو له ينزل من على قدرة الفول  لتندلق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 



نتيجة   الحلقة الرابعة بعد تصحيح الخطا فى الرصد 


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين

----------


## الشحرورة

*اخوتى وأخواتى
أعضاء مسابقة احنا فين

من وسطكم باشكر استاذى القدير
المايسترو محمد سعيد
لأهدائى هذة الحلقة الجميلة
التى جعلت مسابقتنا رائعة وثرية 
من حروفه وكلماته البهية
بجد كل كلمات الشكر هتقف عاجزة عن شكرك
وفرحتى بهذة الهدية الرقيقة
لا حرمنا الله وجودك الطيب الجميل
بس فعلا وشك حلو على الراءات وده ليه بقى
هههههههههههههههههههه
ألف ألف شكر استاذى محمد سعيد
وعدت يا مايسترو ونفذت
بارك الله لك

 


رمضان كريم*

----------


## الشحرورة

*ومن مسابقتنا أحنا فين ؟؟؟


ومن بين أعضائنا الحلوين
بأتقدم بالشكر لأستاذى الغالى
أسكنــــــــــــــدرانى

لمجهودة الجميل الطيب معايا
لو تعرفوا ان الحلقه وصلت للريس الساعه
12 الا خمس دقائق وقام بتعديل التصميم
ووضع اسم أستاذى محمد سعيد
وجاب الصورة لليبيا كل ده بخمس دقايق
ونزل الحلقة
ممكن بقى الاقى اى وصف او شكر اوصفه واشكرة بيه
غير ربنا ما يحرمنى من وجودك أستاذى الطيب
وقلبك الكبير ومساعدتك وتعاونك الرائع
بجد احلى ما فينا اننا كلنا هنا وباى قاعه اسرة جميلة
يربطها الود والتاخى فى الله
ربنا يديم بينا التواصل والمودة والروح الحلوة
وباشكر كل الناس الحلويين اللى بيشاركونا فى المسابقة
اللى لها معنى بوجودهم معانا
لا حرمنى الله منكم

وانتظرررررررررروا باقى الحلقات باذن الله
بود وحب فى الله

رمضان كريم*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى اهلاوى شديد

والله فعلا انت عنيد
وجيبتها صح بالتأكيد

لكن النونات جايييييييييييييييين
جايييييييييييييييين
ولسه الرحلة طويلة
من ليلة بعد ليله
والصحبة واللمة جميلة

رمضان كريم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> شكر وتقدير 
> 
> 
> 
> اتقدم باسمى معانى الشكر والتقدير 
> 
> للشاعر الكبير 
> 
> صفحااااااااااات العمر 
> ...


يا حبيب قلبى أنا اللى بشكرك بجد 
وصدقنى المسابقة السنه دى من أروع ما يمكن 
بفضل الله أولا 
ثم الروح العاليه للمشاركين 
والحرف العذب الرشيق  لشحرورة المنتدى  
والإخراج الفنى البديع للنادر الاسكندرانى 
يبقى فيه بعد كده جمال بقى 
ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا 
وهقول تانى وتانى وعاشر ومليووووون
هيا دى روح ابناء مصر بجد
حفظكم الله ودمتم نعم الصحبه
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *كل الشكر للأستاذ محمد سعيد على هذه الحلقة المميزة*  
> *وكل الشكر للأخت الشحرورة على الحلقات المميزة السابقة*  
> *وبجد مسابقة زى العسل يا استاذ نادر*  
> *ربنا يبارك لكم*




ربنا يعزك يا ماجد 
اشكرك ايها الجميل 
على تواجدك الرائع وروحك العاليه 
وخلى بالك ان الاهلى فريق بطولات 
فشد حيلك بقى 
عاوزين المركز الأول :4:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اخوتى وأخواتى*
> *أعضاء مسابقة احنا فين* 
> *من وسطكم باشكر استاذى القدير*
> *المايسترو محمد سعيد*
> *لأهدائى هذة الحلقة الجميلة*
> *التى جعلت مسابقتنا رائعة وثرية* 
> *من حروفه وكلماته البهية*
> *بجد كل كلمات الشكر هتقف عاجزة عن شكرك*
> *وفرحتى بهذة الهدية الرقيقة*
> ...


الشكر لله ثم لكِ أختى الغاليه  الشحرورة :f2: 
وللحبيب الأسكندرانى  :f2: 
فلكم اسعدنى وشرفنى المشاركة معكم 
فى هذا العمل الرائع 
الذى أضاء قاعة الشعر العامى 
وجمعنا على المنافسه بروح عاليه 
وخفة دم مصريه جدااااا
حفظكم الله
وكل عام وأنتم بكل الخير والسعادة

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> مصر .....


مصر مين يا ماما 

يا هايدى صحى النوم

يكره تقولى اليمن

موجوده فى الخرطوم

ولا تقولوا الهند

دى حدودنا فى السلوم



يا سلوم عليكى وعلى كل النونات

عشان تعرفى بس انكم بتنجحوا بصوانى الكوسه اللى بالبشاميل والقرع الافرنجى

والزلابيه بالحلبسه ...

لما اقول الحل بقى لاحسن شحروره نفسها تزحلقنى مره واحده

الحل هو ليبيا

والنونات لما صحصحوا قالوا للخيار يا لوبيا

الله اكبر يا راءات 

ظهرت الكوسه بس المره دى باللحمه المفرومه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مصر مين يا ماما 
> 
> يا هايدى صحى النوم
> 
> يكره تقولى اليمن
> 
> موجوده فى الخرطوم
> 
> ولا تقولوا الهند
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

لا تعليق الليله بتاعتكم إن غداً لناظره قريب*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 



نتيجة  بعد الحلقة الخامسة من المسابقة  



شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الاثنين  الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة السادسة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*أعزائى وأحبائى* 
*الرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأات* 
*كل حلقه وإنتم غايظين النونات* 
*ال بيقولوا حوا حديد عزم شديد* 
*ليه؟* 
*هى كام حصان*

 :Beta2:  :Beta2:  
*هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*إحنا الرجاله الأخلاق* 
*أهلاوى وبيجيب إجوان* 
*وإنتو يادوب تاكلو بتنجان* 
*هأهاهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*إحنا الرجاله الأخلاق* 
*وإنت يأستاذ يحيى كمان* 
*أنا وياك ضد النسوان*
*هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*إحنا الرجاله الأخلاق* 
*إحنا نجيب الفول تاكلوه* 
*من غير ملح وبتسفوه* 
*هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*إحنا الرجاله الأخلاق* 
*إتمسكنوا مأحناش شايفين* 
*مهما حتعملو فيها مساكين* 
*هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*إحنا الرجاله الأخلاق* 
*تتسهتنوا يابنات حواء* 
*تيجوا تلحوا بكل رجاء* 
*مش راح نضعف ولا نشتاق* 
*هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*وحاننسى كلمة أخلاق* 
*قال بتقول مصر وفيها سابها* 
*ولمسه كمان موجوده على بابها* 
*هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*برده الرجاله الأخلاق* 
*ماجد نادر يحيي ووجدى* 
*بعبع لإيمان وكمان هايدى* 
*هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*يانونات مافيناش إستثناء* 
*قومى عالمطبخ منك ليها*
 :Puke:  :Puke:  
*شيطوا لحمه إتسحرو بيها* 
*مالكو ومال ليبيا وصنعاء* 
*هأهأهأهأهاهأهأهأهأ*
 :4:  :4:  
*ده شغل الراء ويا الراء* 
*شغل الرجاله الأخلاق* 
*.............................* 

*ماعلينا*
 ::sh::  ::sh::  
*كل هذيمه وأنتم متغاظين*
 :Poster Stupid:  :Poster Stupid:  
*وإحنا فيكم فرحانييييييييييييييييين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ولعها ولعها يا عم وجدى 

احنا مصدقنا النونات سكتوا*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يانهااااااااااار أبيض*
*ده أنتوا روحتوا حتت كتير قوي من غيري*
*بس عموماً أنا اللي غلطان*
*ماجتش في ميعاد ولا رحله صح*
*لكني قد مررت في عجاله على بعض المحطات*
*وأستمتعت كثيراً بما قد رأيته هناك وشعرت إلى حد ما بالندم* 
*كوني كنت دائم الغياب* *بس والله غصب عني*
*يعني أنا كان نفسي أروح السعوديه وأشوف مترو الأنفاق* 
*اللي عملوه جديد* *تسهيلاً على الحجاج وأزوغ هناك* 
*وماأرجعش غير بعد الحج*
*وكنت أتمنى لو كنت معاكوا في اليابان آكلي طبقين سوشي وأعمل كام حصة يوجا* *وأسلم على السيد سوزوكي* 
*والأستاذ هوندا*
*أو كنت روحت الكويت عشان أسمع عبدالله الرويشد* 
*وأشربلي كام كوباية شاي أخضر هناك*
*ولا كنت عديت على كوريا الشماليه وآهو يمكن كنت أقدر أهدي الأجواء الملتهبه بينها وبين كوريا الجنوبيه وكنت قولتلهم مايدخلوش الغريب مابينهم* 
*عشان هم أولى ببعض من الغريب*
*بس الحاجه اللي كان نفسي فيها بجد بعد اللفه بتاعة آسيا دي*
*إني كنت أروح ليبيا* 
*عشان أديب التسديل الكبير أبو سماعتين*
*والبالطو اللي عم يخرفش خرفيش* 
*لكن مافيش نصيب بقى وبدال ماألاقيني واخد كام نقطه حلوين كيده زي الأخت قيثاره اللي مقطعه كتاب الجغرافيا ألاقيني جاتلي نقطه عشان ماشاركتش معاكوا في هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع والذي أستمتعت بقراءة مداخلات كل من شارك فيه لما تتضمنه من خفة دم و روح جميله وأخوه لا أظن أن هناك مكان آخر على الإنترنت* 
*لا في آسيا ولا أفريقيا ولا حتى في بركة الفيل أو قلعة الكبش*
*يمكن أن نجد فيه مثل هذه العلاقات الإنسانيه والأخويه الجميله*
*ويبقى أن أشير إلى مفارقه غريبه لفتت إنتباهي*
*موضوع أرحنا بها يابلال*
*هو موضوع يسعدنا به كل من*
*الفنانه لولي* 
*والشاعر محمد سعيد* 
*وهو موضوع رائع*
*وهذا الموضوع - مسابقة إحنا فين*
*هو موضوع يمتعنا به كل من* 
*الشاعره الشحروره*
*والفنان إسكندراني*
*الأخت الشاعره الجميله الشحروره*
*وأداء أكثر من رائع وإمتاع لا يضاهيه إمتاع*
*والأخ الفنان إسكندراني*
*ولمسات راقيه كرقى هذا القلب الذي يحمله بين جنباته*
*وعداله في التحكيم وروح طيبه ومرح لا يعادله مرح آخر*
*ومن هذه المفارقه يتضح لنا أن الراءات والنونات على وفاق* 
*ولا مشاكل هناك بينهم وذلك بالرغم من وجود تلك الأيادي* 
*التي تلعب في الخفاء* *محاولة إثارة الضغينه بين الراءات والنونات ولكنها لن تنجح أبداً* 
*وستبقى العلاقه بيننا مستقره والوضع على ماهو عليه*
*ولتبقى الراءات حره مستقله*
*ولتعيش النونات نونـَّه نونـَّه* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## لمسه

> *يانهااااااااااار أبيض*
> 
> *هو موضوع يسعدنا به كل من*
> *الفنانه لولي* 
> *والشاعر محمد سعيد* 
> *وهو موضوع رائع*
> *وهذا الموضوع - مسابقة إحنا فين*
> *هو موضوع يمتعنا به كل من* 
> *الشاعره الشحروره*
> ...



الجمتنى والله استاذ عصاام 

معقووووول  :: 

 انا اسمى  :: وسط العماااااالقه دوووووووووووول ::uff:: 

 الف الف الف شكر ::no3::

----------


## وجدى محمود

*مسكت العصايه من النص يأبو ياسين

هههههههههههههههههههه

بالنسبه للنقط أنا متنازل عن نقطتى كمان

هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## M!sS Roro

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت ..  :4: 

وبانتظار المساااااااابجه ,,  :3:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مالك بس ياوجدي ومالنا متخلينا قاعدين في سكون 

عمر كلامكم ما قصر فينا ده احنا حزب المرأه النون

رمز الطبخ ورمز الفكر وجوانا عطف وقلب حنون

مش عايزين نعيد امجدنا ونفكركم عملنا إيه ...

يكفي عنتر اصبح روميو .. 

وحبيب ليلى بقى مجنون .. 

دلوقتي هنعزف لحن الفوز وانتم قاعدين بتسقفو لينا

اصل الفوز لراء ما يجوز ..  اشرب قهوه والحساب علينا

وحدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 



بيب بيب حوا حديد .. بيب بيب عزيمه اكيد

بيب بيب بردو هنكسب .. بيب بيب خليكو بعيد ..*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *مسكت العصايه من النص يأبو ياسين
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بالنسبه للنقط أنا متنازل عن نقطتى كمان
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*



تتنازل عن ايه يا حبيبى ؟؟؟؟

يا دى الخيبه التقيله

يا واد بعد ما بعدت عنك هايدى واخواتها تيجى تقوللى متنازل

عصام قدر يضحك عليك ويخليك تقول متنازل عن نقطتك هو بمزاجك يا حبيبى

عصام ده من معسكر الاعداء .. النونات لقوا نفسهم حيتكحولوا وشوكتهم حتتكسر

راحوا زقينه عشان يدخل يلعب علينا ويهدى الجو  تقوم حضرتك تصدق الكلمتين المعسولين بتوعه

وبعدين عصام ده طول عمره بره مصر وميعرفش حاجه عن كيد النونات وهم ضاحكين عليه

ومشغلينه لحسابهم .. خللى بالك يا وجدى من المعركه الميدانيه وسيب لى انا شغل الجواسيس

والطابور الخامس ..عصام ده انا حقفل له شارع الهرم من ميدان الجيزه لحد ابوالهول ويبقى يورينى

حيروح ازاى وحسلط عليه عيال من بتوع نزلة السمان يضحضحوا عضمه .. وابقى ورينى فصاحتك

ياسى عصام ان ما خليتك تقضى حياتك كلهت هربان ونايم تحت كوبرى امبابه مبقاش البرنس

وانت يا وجدى انت واهلاوى حضروا نفسكم عشان حنروح نخطف المدعو نادر ونصفى حسابنا معاه

اوعى يا واد يا وجدى كلام زى ده يأثر فيك تانى ووصى كل زمايلك المقاتلين ما يستمعوش

للاذاعات الاجنبيه المغرضه بتاعت النونات وخللوا شعاركم دائما ( عالم أفضل بلا نونات )

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *مالك بس ياوجدي ومالنا متخلينا قاعدين في سكون 
> 
> عمر كلامكم ما قصر فينا ده احنا حزب المرأه النون
> 
> رمز الطبخ ورمز الفكر وجوانا عطف وقلب حنون
> 
> مش عايزين نعيد امجدنا ونفكركم عملنا إيه ...
> 
> يكفي عنتر اصبح روميو .. 
> ...



الله اكبر

شفت يا واد يا وجدى

وشهد شاهد من أهلها 

أهى هايدى اعترفت ان هم رمز المطبخ يعنى تفكير بتنجانى على كرنب على قرنبيط

وبتقول كمان انهم اهل الفكر هههههههههههههههههه

والله ضحكتنى 

فعلا اهل الفكر والجرجير

لا وفى الاخر بتفكرنا بأعمالهم العظيمه للبشريه حولوا عنتر المقاتل العظيم الى مايكل جاكسون

وقيس العاقل الوحيد فى قبيلته جننوه وخلوه يشحت فى السيده والعيال بتحدفه بالطوب

ويقولوا العبيط اهه ..

مش قلت لك يا وجدى انا اللى حكشف الاعبهم اهم بدؤا يقعوا واحده واحده 

خللى بالك على ما اروح اقفل شارع الهرم وارجع ..انا وراك والزمن طويل يابن علم الدين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> بالنسبه للنقط أنا متنازل عن نقطتى كمان
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*
لوك لوك لوك لوك بس عليكم

و ساعة الجد بتبقو بعيد*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الله اكبر
> 
> شفت يا واد يا وجدى
> 
> وشهد شاهد من أهلها 
> 
> أهى هايدى اعترفت ان هم رمز المطبخ يعنى تفكير بتنجانى على كرنب على قرنبيط
> 
> وبتقول كمان انهم اهل الفكر هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

ولسه ... ولسه ... ولسه*

----------


## لمسه

> *مسكت العصايه من النص يأبو ياسين
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بالنسبه للنقط أنا متنازل عن نقطتى كمان
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*



ابو خالد .. ابو ياسين بينادى عليك سايب لك رساله معايا بيقولك ميعادنا على القهوه 

12 الاربع متنسااااااااااش الليله هه  الليله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ابو خالد .. ابو ياسين بينادى عليك سايب لك رساله معايا بيقولك ميعادنا على القهوه 
> 
> 12 الاربع متنسااااااااااش الليله هه  الليله


* يالمسه ياعموهم طفشهم كلهم*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> الله اكبر
> 
> شفت يا واد يا وجدى
> 
> وشهد شاهد من أهلها 
> 
> أهى هايدى اعترفت ان هم رمز المطبخ يعنى تفكير بتنجانى على كرنب على قرنبيط
> 
> وبتقول كمان انهم اهل الفكر هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

تيب وماله احنا اهل الطبخ .. 

تقدر تعيشو من غير طبخ المراه (النون) .. رمضاااااااااااااااان هوا الشاهد تخيلو رمضان من غير طبخ الستات  ::mazika2:: 

و عقل الرجل في بطنه زي ما بيقولو  :: 

وتعيــــــش النونااااااااااااات ..  ::no3::

----------


## لمسه

> * يالمسه ياعموهم طفشهم كلهم*






هذا المسابقه برعاية الشحروره والشحرورااااااات 

بيب بيب حوا حديد .. بيب بيب عزيمه اكيد

بيب بيب بردو هنكسب .. بيب بيب خليكو بعيد

----------


## وجدى محمود

*يحيى*

*مين فتح المحبس*

*أنا شايف ماسورة نونات ضربت*

*سد من عندك وأنا حدخل من عندى شبه وملح لمون*
*طبعا هما المطبخ*

*هايدى قالتها*

*وكمان لمسه جت من بيتها*

*علشان أكلت أكل مامتها*

*والمس ريرى جه شديده*

*ال من غيرهم مش راح ناكل*

*هو طبيخ بقى ولا مشاكل*

*لو فى خناق عالمصروف ماشى*

*مأحنا بنصرف وبنتاكل*

*فلستونا وخربتونا*

*هو صيام ؟*

*أصلى مانيش فاكر*

*عمنا يحيى وجاى ويانا*

*والهربان سامح أهو معانا*

*والشحروره أهى بتتفرج*

*خايفه ياعينى من هايدى النونا*

*عامله فتوه وريس قعده*

*وأنتى المطبخ عندك عقده*

*فيه عفريت ديما شيفاه*

*وبتطبخى بسرير ومخده*

*حتى القطن ببزره ياهايدى*

*مع صبغه وتقولى دا كفته*

*وسحورك بقى جبنه قريش*

*قدامنا وفى الاوده فيه لحمه*

*تستفردى بيها ماتنسيش*

*تدهنى بقك بقى جبنه*

*قريييييييييييييييييش*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *يحيى*
> 
> *مين فتح المحبس*
> 
> *أنا شايف ماسورة نونات ضربت*
> 
> *سد من عندك وأنا حدخل من عندى شبه وملح لمون*
> *طبعا هما المطبخ*
> 
> ...


*قاعد تلعب بالكلمات .. وانا سيباك

ابعد عني انا بالذات .. انا عرفاك

عايز تغلب حزب النون لاء على مين

ده احنا اساتذه في فن اللعب ومتمكنين

دلوقتي هنعزف لحن الفوز خليكم سمعين

واتعلم اذاي يلعبها المعلمين ...*

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل الشاعر الأنسان
المايسترو
محمد سعيد

تحية ممزوجة بالشكر والإمتنان
لتلك المعزوفة الرائعة والهدية العطرة
للغالية شحرورة المنتدى
حقا أنها رائعة درة لا تخلو من ترنيمات المايسترو
فلعزفك نغم فريد تطرب له الأذن اخى 
ونحن بأنتظار مفاجأت الشحرورة الساره



مع تحيتــــــــى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*يااااااااااااااااه النوم ده شىء جميل 


دستور يا اخونا*

----------


## الشحرورة

*ندااااااااااااااء هااااااااااام
للنونات

ألف شكر لمشاركتم الجميلة ومش عايزة ألف 
النظر لينا وأقتبس الأجابات
سامعه يا هايدى
هاطنش خاااااااااالص
ههههههههههههه
وكنتى فين يا قلب مصر أتاخرتى
والشطورة قيثارة ضحكوا عليكم الراءات
وفين لموس ورورو وأمول والدكتورة ريحاب

بصوا احنا ننسى اللى فات
معلشى كلهم فى بعض الحلقة اللى فاتت
كانوا راءات وبينهم أتفاقات
انا منتظراكم الليلة خلوا بالكم من النقط
الله يكرمكم
داخلين على معركة
هههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وأنتم معانا طيبين

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*تصفيق حاد للراءات

مضطرة يا جماعه أهنيكم على الفوز بحلقة المايسترو
طبعا كلكم راءات
وخلاص اللى فات عدى وفات
والليلة مسابقتنا خطيييييييييرة
وجالى خبر ان النور راح يقطع عند كل راء
هههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك أخى اهلاوى شديد
انت جيت والا لسه
منتظرينك عشان نشوف النتيجة
وشكرا لاستاذى البرنس يحيى زكريا
اللى مغلب كل النونات ومعشم بالفوز الراءات
وأخى الكريم وجدى محمود
هو هنا والا مش مووووووووووووجود
ههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد باشكركم من كل قلبى وعايزة الكل يكون مبسووط
بس مفيش اى بركات بتجيلى هوه كله بيروح
لأستاذى اسكندرانى والا ايه ؟؟؟؟
نحن هنا

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*والله العظيم يا أنوش مافمتش المقطوعه الخاصه بيه

ياعني إيه المطلوب ..؟ وهطنشي على إيه ؟*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *والله العظيم يا أنوش مافمتش المقطوعه الخاصه بيه
> 
> ياعني إيه المطلوب ..؟ وهطنشي على إيه ؟*


*هاااااااايدى 
حبيبة قلب أنوش
الله يكرمك يا قمر ركزى معانا الليلة
يعنى تجاوبى بسرعه وصح
أنوش مش عايزة النونات يكسوفها
ولا الراءات بالمنتديات يزفوها

ولا يغنوا لأهلاوى ويقولوا
الليلة الليلة ليلة عيدو
وهيفوز تانى ونقطه هيزيدوا

منتظراااااااااكم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*النونات عايزين نلعب بخطة هجوم جديده

رورو ولمسه يحطو المنوم لـ الراءات

د. ريحاب وقيثاره خط الهجوم يجوبه

قلب مصر تقفل الموضوع لكل الراءات وتفتحه لـ النونات بس

الشحروره هتأمنا أول لما السؤال ينزل

انا هنام بدري ههههههههههههههه انا بختي النت بيروح ويجي

ربنا معانا يابنات .. قوينا على الجريمه إللي هنعملها يارب*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *أعزائى وأحبائى* 
> *الرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأات* 
> *كل حلقه وإنتم غايظين النونات* 
> *ال بيقولوا حوا حديد عزم شديد* 
> *ليه؟* 
> *هى كام حصان*
> 
>  
> *هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*
> ...


*اخى الكريم الشاعر 
وجدى محمود

مش قادرة ارد عليك
غير لك حق ومبرووووك
لكن لسه الجولة
ومين عارف مين 
هتجيله الصدمة
هههههههههههههههههههه

منتظرينك
ومنور يا كررررررررريم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *هاااااااايدى 
> حبيبة قلب أنوش
> الله يكرمك يا قمر ركزى معانا الليلة
> يعنى تجاوبى بسرعه وصح
> أنوش مش عايزة النونات يكسوفها
> ولا الراءات بالمنتديات يزفوها
> 
> ولا يغنوا لأهلاوى ويقولوا
> الليلة الليلة ليلة عيدو
> ...


*
كده فهمت وعيوني حاضر انا حطيت خطه للعب

اما وجودي انا متقلقيش مأكلتش فول من يومين 

المشكله في النت عندي ربنا يستر 
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ولعها ولعها يا عم وجدى 
> 
> احنا مصدقنا النونات سكتوا*


*يا رررررررررررريس
استاذى اسكندرانى

انت مع مين وضد مين ؟؟؟؟؟
انا خايفة منك مووووووووووووت
عميل مزدوج
خلى بالك معاك النتيجة
احنا أملنا فيك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا ريس لمجهودك الجميل
مننحرمش منك ابدا

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*خد بالك من الراءات .... لهجومهم يصدمك 
لعبك لو سليم ... ولا يسحب نقطتك 

واييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 



يلا يا استاذ يحيي ... وانت يا استاذ وجدى 
نخلى النونات ذكرى ... والبطلة فيهم تعدى 

وايييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 


النهاردة هو يومنا ... زى يوم أمس 
هنعلم عليهم علامة ... ونركبهم النحس 


وايييييييييييييييييييييييييه 


سيبكم من الاغراءات ... وعزوماتهم المضروبة 
ديه ايام الراءات .... والنونات هتكون محرومة 



واييييييييييييييييييييييييه 


وامسك السلاح ... وخليك فى وضع الاستعداد 
هنعلى عندهم الصياح ... ونكسب النقط الجداد 


واييييييييييييييييييييه 


ويلا يا شحرورة .... هاتى مسابقتك الليلة 
ومافيش نونة منصورة ... دا الراءات ناويلها 


واييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه




هنكسر ... هنطحن ... هنفشفش 


اتحاد الراءات للابد 


تحت قيادة المايسترو يحيي زكريا 


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *يانهااااااااااار أبيض*
> *ده أنتوا روحتوا حتت كتير قوي من غيري*
> *بس عموماً أنا اللي غلطان*
> *ماجتش في ميعاد ولا رحله صح*
> *لكني قد مررت في عجاله على بعض المحطات*
> *وأستمتعت كثيراً بما قد رأيته هناك وشعرت إلى حد ما بالندم* 
> *كوني كنت دائم الغياب* *بس والله غصب عني*
> *يعني أنا كان نفسي أروح السعوديه وأشوف مترو الأنفاق* 
> *اللي عملوه جديد* *تسهيلاً على الحجاج وأزوغ هناك* 
> ...



*دولا مين دولا مين
وشاعرنا عصام علم الدين
بمسابقتنا أحنا فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههههه
منور يا أستاذى شاعر الدانوب هنا
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
ألف شكر لحضورك البهى وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب
وكان نفسنا تكون معانا وقريب
لكن منور وشايف النونات عاملين ايه
وصيتهم وصل لفين
صحااااااااااك من النوم صح قول للبرنس
ومنتظرينك دايما معانا
وألف شكر أستاذى
ورمضان كريم

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *خد بالك من الراءات .... لهجومهم يصدمك 
> لعبك لو سليم ... ولا يسحب نقطتك 
> 
> واييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> 
> يلا يا استاذ يحيي ... وانت يا استاذ وجدى 
> نخلى النونات ذكرى ... والبطلة فيهم تعدى 
> 
> وايييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> ...


*

اااااااااااه أنت جيت يا شديد

اهلا اهلا منور وحاجز من بدرى
ياللا ورينا الشطارة والهمه
البرنس مش موجود يظهر جاله تيلفون
ومش فاضى ومعاه سهرايه مع العود
هههههههههههههههههه
وأخونا وجدى محمود
هو كمان مش موجود
بيوزع ندر وكريم وعماله على الغلابه
بيجوووووووووود
مين معاك بقى
ههههههههههههههههههه
خليك خليك شاطر وانت عنيد



ودى وتقديرى
وانتظروووووووووونا بعد قليل*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههه

نحــــــن هنــآآ وعلى اتم استعــداد 

وهله هله عل جد والجد هله هله عليه*

----------


## M!sS Roro

يييييييييييييييييه ماجد هنااااااااااا ياساتر يارب .. هاتحصل كوارث وزلزال وبراكين .. 

يابني رووووووووووح ناااااااااااااااام انته عندك شغل الساعه 3 ولا انته نسيت  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M!sS Roro
					

يييييييييييييييييه ماجد هنااااااااااا ياساتر يارب .. هاتحصل كوارث وزلزال وبراكين .. 

يابني رووووووووووح ناااااااااااااااام انته عندك شغل الساعه 3 ولا انته نسيت 


اووووووووووووووجازة بكرة   *

----------


## M!sS Roro

> *
> 
> اووووووووووووووجازة بكرة   *


ععععععععععععععععععععععع ععععععععععععععععع لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا


اييييييييييييييييه الحظ ده 


اوووووووووك يا مش شديد نحن لهاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::no1:: 


ال ايييييييييه ال ليه شعبان عبد الرحيم بيقربلك هع هع  :: 

روح انده على صحابك الي سابوك هنا لوحدك  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*مش هرد الا بعد المسابقة ما تنزل بعد 4 دقايق عشان نظام الخطط المفقوسة بتاعتكم ديه  *

----------


## M!sS Roro

فييييييييييين المساابجه


الضابط هاااااااااااييجي  ::'(:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هوتوقيت اسكندريه يختلف عن الجيزه ...؟*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*الجعاز هنج من كتر الريفريش يا جدعان*

----------


## لمسه

انتو فيييييييييييييين يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منكن هايدى

----------


## الشحرورة

حلق حلق حوش

وياريس الناس قاسية

وما بيرحموش

يعنى افرجها عليه شوية

الجامبو بتاعتك عايزة تتصلح

والبطارية شكلها بيملح

والا هنبقى بقارتنا

اللى هيه قارة افريقيا

مهما تجرى جرى الوحوش

غير نصيبك لن تحوش

دولتنا قريبة منا

وبتتكلم اربع لغوات

منها العربية

وعاصمتها القديمة

غزاها وفتحها الفاطميين 

وفي عهد أمراء زناتة و مغراوة

 شيد فيها مساجد وفنادق

وبنوا فيها قناطر

صح ياريس




شحرورة غاوية كلام

ولا يمكن مرة تخلصى 

مسابقتنا قوام

وبتقولى ياريس حل الكيس

وادينا بقشيش

لا نروح منجيش

طيب روحى مفيش

ولا شرب ولا أكل

وقولى مجبليش

وعلى فكرة بيقولوا

اشنو او واش

ولماذا تبقى علاش

وامتى معاش

والقط مش

والتعبان حنش

وممنوعة من الغدا

خلاص ميلزمناش

وياللا سردى

من الفزورة دى 

وووووووووووووووووون

----------


## لمسه

ياربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## kethara

*المغرب

مع تحيتـــى

*

----------


## M!sS Roro

لمغرب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

مغرب ...

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

تونس....................

----------


## لمسه

مغرب.......................

----------


## قلب مصر

الجزائر

----------


## M!sS Roro

المغــــــــــــــرب ..  :4: 


وروح نااااااااااام يا ماجد  ::

----------


## e_elassas

مغرب........

----------


## M!sS Roro

ياسلاااااااااااام مين بيزود  ::

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*اول مره اشاررك و ربنا يسترها على الاجابه*
*بس انا هقول و امرى لله*
* ((( تونس )))*

----------


## قلب مصر

:Girl (12):  
يا جدعان الجزائر 
 ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

>>>>>>> راحت تسال جوجل يمكن يقولها الاجابه الصح  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

فلسطين




بقى فلسطين فى افريقيا  


   



على فكرة قيثارة شكلها بيتهربلها الاسئلة قبل ما توصل للكنترول   *

----------


## وجدى محمود

الجزائر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*على فكرة الجزائر وتونس والمغرب بيقولوا واش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه نصدق مين فيهم بقى هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## kethara

> يا جدعان الجزائر


*الغالية قلب مصر

مساء الخير
كلهم اخوات بلاد المغرب العربى
ولا يهمك
ههههههههههههههههه
صدقينى باسعد جدا جدا بمشاركتك
انا قلت جالك تيلفون
ربنا يسعد قلبك

مع تحيتـــى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

المغرب مملكه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ايه ياجدعان

ده احنى إللي جمعنا العرب في عاصمه

يارب ما تكون تونس يارب*

----------


## قلب مصر

أيوة كدة يا أستاذ وجدي
شُد أزري في ترجيح كفة الجزائر
طب كدة الجزائر 2 والمغرب ييجي اربعة وتونس ييجي 3 وعلى جنب وملناش دعوة فلسطين  ::

----------


## لمسه

حد يجى ينقذنا بام الليله دى 

يقولنا هى ايه بالظبط وميصح ومين غلط 

يارب قيثاااااااااره ياااااارب

----------


## e_elassas

> *على فكرة الجزائر وتونس والمغرب بيقولوا واش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه نصدق مين فيهم بقى هههههههههههههههه*


هههههههههههههههه

الكلام ده صحيح يبقوا التلات اجابات يتحسبوا صح

----------


## kethara

> *
> 
> 
> 
> بقى فلسطين فى افريقيا  
> 
> 
>    
> 
> ...


*أخى الفاضل اهلاوى شديد

كل سنة وانت طيب
مفيش غش برمضان
ههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى الحلقة الماضية اتهربتلك الاجابة
من المايسترو
ههههههههههههههههههه
طيب أسأل هايدى

ربنا يسعدكم

مع تحيتـــــــــى*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> سافر حول العالم (جمهورية تونس) [الأرشيف] - منتديات مفتاح الرياضرد واحد - كاتب واحد - تاريخ آخر مشاركة: 5 حزيران (يونيو) 2008
> غزاها المسلمون في القرن السابع الميلادي وأسسوا فيها مدينة القيروان. ... الفاطميين ودفعهم لإرسال قبائل بني هلال في حملة تخريبية على تونس. ...
> www.9661.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-408.html - نسخة مخبأة - مماثل
> الركـــ(36)ـن الـــتـــــونسـي II تونس في القلب - منتديات كووورةغزاها المسلمون في القرن السابع الميلادي وأسسوا فيها مدينة القيروان. ... القاهرة، مما أغضب الفاطميين ودفعهم لإرسال قبائل بني هلال في حملة تخريبية على تونس. ...
> forum.kooora.com/f.aspx?t=18496500 - نسخة مخبأة - مماثل
> منتديات ستار تايمزغزاها المسلمون في القرن السابع الميلادي وأسسوا فيها مدينة القيروان. ... القاهرة، مما أغضب الفاطميين ودفعهم لإرسال قبائل بني هلال في حملة تخريبية على تونس. ...
> www.startimes2.com/f.aspx?t=10611795 - نسخة مخبأة - مماثل
> Books pageوبعد انحسار الأمبراطورية الرومانية غزاها الوندال عام 439 وبقيت تحت سيطرتهم إلى ... وقد خضعت تونس للحكم الفاطمي الشيعي حيث أقام الفاطميّون على الساحل التونسي ...
> www.arabtimes.com/algeria%20book/doc3.html - نسخة مخبأة - مماثل
> ...






ربنا يخليك لينا يا جوجل  :: 

سالته سوال واحد بس اداني مية اجابه  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

يارب تطلع تونس

الصوره محملتش لسه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> بقى فلسطين فى افريقيا  
> 
> 
>    
> 
> ...


*ياواد دي غلطه مطبعيه صلحتها

يامسيح ليه علطول مهو انا افتكرت في اخر لحظه
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

اصل جوجل من الرأأأأأأأت


الحمد لله إنه مش جوجله

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خيره مغرقكم

هاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

الاجابة المغرب عشان حكاية الفاطميين دول  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *أخى الفاضل اهلاوى شديد
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> مفيش غش برمضان
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى الحلقة الماضية اتهربتلك الاجابة
> من المايسترو
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب أسأل هايدى
> ...


*
ايوه وانا شاهده

كان المايسترو قاعد كده واهلاوي كده وانا كده

وانا على نغمه واحده مخدوش يابابا مخدوش

السؤال طبعاً كانو عايزين يدوني السؤال بالعافيه

*

----------


## قلب مصر

تصدقوا كدة شكلها تونس  :: 
يادي الوقعة البيضا على وزن الدار البيضا لحسن تطلع المغرب ولا حاجة  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*بس هنقول بقى يا صابت يا اتنين عوووووووور ههههههههههههههههه وبما إنى قولت تونس وهاخد تلت نقط يبقى افضل عليها  ولو طلعت المغرب مش مهم النقطة بقى  بس هى شكلها المغرب مش عارف ليه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




المزود (server ) مشغول جداً في هذه اللحظة. الرجاء أعد المحاولة لاحقاً.*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> تصدقوا كدة شكلها تونس 
> يادي الوقعة البيضا على وزن الدار البيضا لحسن تطلع المغرب ولا حاجة


ا*انا من ساعة ماشفت الراجل بتاع

العرقسوس إللي في الصوره

وانا حاسه اني هشوف ايام ما يعلم بيها إلا ربنا

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*الله يخربيت السيرفر هو ده وقته يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ* 


يلا يا شحرورة اصدمينى وتعالى قولى ايه الإجابة الصحيحة  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة e_elassas
					

هههههههههههههههه

الكلام ده صحيح يبقوا التلات اجابات يتحسبوا صح


أه عشان تاخدوا التلت نقط هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إلعبي غيرها يا إيمان *

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الغالية قلب مصر
> 
> مساء الخير
> كلهم اخوات بلاد المغرب العربى
> ولا يهمك
> ههههههههههههههههه
> صدقينى باسعد جدا جدا بمشاركتك
> انا قلت جالك تيلفون
> ربنا يسعد قلبك
> ...


مساء الفل يا أجمل قيثارة
أيوة صحيح هما كلهم أخوات يعني نوناااااات ههههههههه
ويسعدك يارب
مجاليش تليفون بس جالي كرومبو في نافوخي من الحلقة

لو سمحتم عايزة اعرف مين اللي وضع السؤال وليه عندي جايزة فوزية ايوة مش فورية

1- عزيزة اللذيذة  :Animal Rooster: 
2- حامد مفيش فكة  :Spidy: 
3- حمبوزو لاوي بوزو   ::rolleyes:: 

اللي يعرف يتصل على اسكندراني وشحرورة والجايزة حرب إيطاليا ولو مش عاجبه يخليها ماليزيا  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kethara
					

أخى الفاضل اهلاوى شديد

كل سنة وانت طيب
مفيش غش برمضان
ههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى الحلقة الماضية اتهربتلك الاجابة
من المايسترو
ههههههههههههههههههه
طيب أسأل هايدى

ربنا يسعدكم

مع تحيتـــــــــى


وإنتِ طيبة يا قيثارة 

ال مافيش غش فى رمضان ال هههههههههه

لا طبعا المايسترو ما يهربش أسئلة نهائياً لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


عشان



















































ما بعرفش أعمل صينية بسبوسة ولا حتى رز بلبن  


هيغششنى على ايه يا حسرة ههههههههههههههه



وأسأل هايدى على ايه ؟


إذا كان هى اللى بتجيب الإجابة من الكنترول اصلا وبتوصلها لك ههههههههههههههههههههههه


يلا اما نشوف الإجابة تونس ولا المغرب ولا الجزائر ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا فلسطين هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ربنا يسعدكم جميعاً يارب على الجو الجميل ده 


*

----------


## kethara

*من اتصال تيلفونى
مع الجميلة شحرورة

بتعتذر مش عارفه تدخل المنتدى النور فصل عندها
وبتقول الأجابة

المغرب

لان الباقى لسه جاااااااااااااااى
انا بلغتكم

لكن ممكن يكون فيه لجان رأفه
عشان خاطر عيون النونات
هههههههههههههههههه

مع تحيتـــــــى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حل بابا هيضيعني مسسسح*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					

حد يجى ينقذنا بام الليله دى 

يقولنا هى ايه بالظبط وميصح ومين غلط 

يارب قيثاااااااااره ياااااارب


ياجدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


حد يلحق لنا الست لمسة الغولبانة اللى هتضيع منا وييجى يقولنا إحنا مين هههههههه قصدى الإجابة ايه 


ولو أمكن يلحقنى معاها هههههههههههههه وبحملكم نتيجة اى حالة صرع ممكن تحصل النهاردة  

وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير 


*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحقووووووووا 

دا بيقولوا الإجابة المغرب

ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## kethara

> مساء الفل يا أجمل قيثارة
> أيوة صحيح هما كلهم أخوات يعني نوناااااات ههههههههه
> ويسعدك يارب
> مجاليش تليفون بس جالي كرومبو في نافوخي من الحلقة
> 
> لو سمحتم عايزة اعرف مين اللي وضع السؤال وليه عندي جايزة فوزية ايوة مش فورية
> 
> 1- عزيزة اللذيذة 
> 2- حامد مفيش فكة 
> ...



*الغالية قلب مصر
مساء الياسمين غاليتى

ربنا يسعد قلبك ضحكتينى ارجح عزيزة اللذيذة
وانا عايزة الجايزة

وهاسرب لكم خبر جديد جدا
الشحرورة بحفل عيد ميلادها اليوم وللاسف النور قطع عليها
وبتقول اللى هيرجع النور له جايزة ومش شايفة الهدايا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنه وهيه طيبة وعام سعيد يا شحرورة
ربنا يسعد الجميع يارب



*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kethara
					

الغالية قلب مصر
مساء الياسمين غاليتى

ربنا يسعد قلبك ضحكتينى ارجح عزيزة اللذيذة
وانا عايزة الجايزة

وهاسرب لكم خبر جديد جدا
الشحرورة بحفل عيد ميلادها اليوم وللاسف النور قطع عليها
وبتقول اللى هيرجع النور له جايزة ومش شايفة الهدايا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يسعد الجميع يارب
كل سنه وهيه طيبة وعام سعيد يا شحرورة


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه

الكوسة قلبت على النونات ههههههههههه

هيييييييييييييييييييييييه 


اتصلى بيها بقى وقوليلها ماجد فصل كهربا المنطقة 


لو الاتجابة تونس 


ممكن يبقى فيه امل ترجع النهاردة 

هأووووأوأوأوأوأووووووووووووو


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

حل بابا هيضيعني مسسسح


هو ايه فلسطين وسوريا والمغرب وشوية هتحطى كوالا لامبور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 


ماليش دهوة لو هايدى خدت نقطة انا كمان هاخد نقطة   


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

الحقووووووووا 

دا بيقولوا الإجابة المغرب

ههههههههههههههههه


ديه أوووووووووووووووووووشاعة يا أم يوسف اووووووووووووووووووشاعة 



 *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بيب بيب حوا بيب بيب حوا

والله وعملوها النوناتا ورفعو راس كل النسوه

ووقفو وقفت نونونايه وخلو الراء ولا تسوه

تيت تيت تيت حوا

ماحدش يزعل الوزن مش هيجي غير كده*

----------


## قلب مصر

انتو بتتكلموا في ايه  ::eek:: 
روحوا شوفوا اخر مشاركة في الصفحة اللي فاتت :Sad: 
قيثارة بتقول اتصلت بشحرورة وقالتلها الحل المغرب  ::uff::

----------


## M!sS Roro

> *من اتصال تيلفونى
> مع الجميلة شحرورة
> 
> بتعتذر مش عارفه تدخل المنتدى النور فصل عندها
> وبتقول الأجابة
> 
> المغرب
> 
> لان الباقى لسه جاااااااااااااااى
> ...




ربنااا يبشرك بالشهــــــــآآده يا ختي .. 

ايوووا كدا فرحينااااااااااا  :4:  ..


وروح ناااااااااااااام يا ماااااااااااااااااااجد  ::xx:: 

ال تونس ال .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه >> اللهم لا شماته .. 

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه يا شحروره وميري ليكي على المسابقه الجميله .. وعقبال مليون سنه سعيده ..  ::h::

----------


## M!sS Roro

> *
> 
> ديه أوووووووووووووووووووشاعة يا أم يوسف اووووووووووووووووووشاعة 
> 
> 
> 
>  *



اووووووووشاعة مين والناس نايمين يابني  :: 

يابني رووووووووح ناام انته مش مركز خالص ..  ::mazika2:: 

ال اجازه ال

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> هو ايه فلسطين وسوريا والمغرب وشوية هتحطى كوالا لامبور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ماليش دهوة لو هايدى خدت نقطة انا كمان هاخد نقطة   
> 
> ...


*
ياواد مالك بيه النهارده هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سيبك مني خالص المهم النون كسبت 

وبعدين انا بقالي كذا حلقه درجاتي اتشلت عند 3

انا قولت يمكن عطل فني اتاريك انت يافقري مبخرهم*

----------


## قلب مصر

كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا شحرورة
مفروض تبلي ريقنا بأي حاجة بعد البعزقة اللي اتبعزقناها في دول المغرب العربي
لافين على باب بلد بلد ولا بلد راضية تفتح لنا 
لحد ما اتكعبلنا في الكوفية المغربي

كل سنة وانتى جميلة ومنورانا 
ويارب دايما عاملانا مسابقات حلوة ومشحتفانا 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

انتو بتتكلموا في ايه 
روحوا شوفوا اخر مشاركة في الصفحة اللي فاتت
قيثارة بتقول اتصلت بشحرورة وقالتلها الحل المغرب 


ماليش دعوة 

ماليش دعوة 


ممنوع اتصال المتنافسين بلجنة التحكيم  


يبقى حلقة اليوم باطلة باطلة باطلة 


الا بقى لو شحرورة جابت لى حتة من التورتة هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## e_elassas

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 اهى طلعت المغرب يااهلاوى كنت وافقت انهم التلاته يتحسبوا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*في نهاية الحلقه دي 

بجد سعيده جداً بوجودي معاكم

وقضيت وقت جميل بجد ومبسوطه جداً بصحبتكم

بشكر انوش على روحها معانا وأ. اسكندراني

وبشكر اخويه الجميل اهلاوي ..(عدوى اللدود)

وأ. وجدي محمود ووالدي أ. يحيي

وقيثاره وقلب مصر وريم ولمسه 

ويارب نفضل متجماعين على الحب والإحترام 

كل سنه وانتم بخير جميعاً واسيبكم بقى واروح اعملهم السحور لأتهزق 

وسمعني سلام النون ... على الجيتار والأنون*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					


ياواد مالك بيه النهارده هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سيبك مني خالص المهم النون كسبت 

وبعدين انا بقالي كذا حلقه درجاتي اتشلت عند 3

انا قولت يمكن عطل فني اتاريك انت يافقري مبخرهم 


بالصلاة على النبى كده 


يا نعيش عيشة فل يا نموت إحنا الكل 




  *

----------


## kethara

> ربنااا يبشرك بالشهــــــــآآده يا ختي .. 
> 
> ايوووا كدا فرحينااااااااااا  ..
> 
> 
> وروح ناااااااااااااام يا ماااااااااااااااااااجد 
> 
> ال تونس ال .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه >> اللهم لا شماته .. 
> 
> وكل سنه وانتي طيبه يا شحروره وميري ليكي على المسابقه الجميله .. وعقبال مليون سنه سعيده ..


*اختى الرقيقة رورو

تحيتى لكلماتك الرقيقة الطيبة
بارك الله لكِ
وان شاء الله المرة الجاية تفوزى
النونات ساحقات
ههههههههههههههههههه

مع تحيتـــى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الإجابة المغرب 
وجل من لا يخطىء
الفزورة النهاردة صعبة حبتين  :Blink: 
والمنافسه بقت على أشدها بجد 
ودا شىء رائع وجميل  :hey: 
وكل سنة والشحرورة بألف خير وسعادة
ورمضان كريم عليكم جميعا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة e_elassas
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 اهى طلعت المغرب يااهلاوى كنت وافقت انهم التلاته يتحسبوا


على فكرة يا جماعة انا من رأى ايمان من زمان بس كنت كاتب المشاركة اللى فاتت وانا مش فى وعيي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلو كده يا ايمان 


يا ترى الكلام ده هيجيب نتيجة ههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
> 
> الكوسة قلبت على النونات ههههههههههه
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> 
> 
> ...



بصوووووووووو على الافتراء العلني يا جدعاااااااااااان ..  ::@: 

ال كوسه ال  :O O: 

اولا انتو يا رااااااءات يا حلوين عارفين مكان الفزوره فيييييييييييييييييييييييييين

يعني شحروره مثلا هاتخبيها في مكان واحنا بس الي بنعرف مكانها ,, 

وانته من الاول وانته معانا بتتسنى الفزوره تنزل وشغالين رغي هنا لحد مانزلتها  :1: 

وانا اساسا بالصدفه عرفت ان الفزوره نزلت كنت باعمل الموضوع بتاعي ..  :Play Ball: 

وبلااااااااااااااااش ترمو بلاويكم على النونات اعترفوووووووووووو ان النونااااااااااااااااااااات هما الي هايسكبوووووووو دايمااااااااااااا  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

وهله هله عل جد والجد هله هله عليه  :3:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

في نهاية الحلقه دي 

بجد سعيده جداً بوجودي معاكم

وقضيت وقت جميل بجد ومبسوطه جداً بصحبتكم

بشكر انوش على روحها معانا وأ. اسكندراني

وبشكر اخويه الجميل اهلاوي ..(عدوى اللدود)

وأ. وجدي محمود ووالدي أ. يحيي

وقيثاره وقلب مصر وريم ولمسه 

ويارب نفضل متجماعين على الحب والإحترام 

كل سنه وانتم بخير جميعاً واسيبكم بقى واروح اعملهم السحور لأتهزق 

وسمعني سلام النون ... على الجيتار والأنون 


طب هتسحرينا ايه على كده  

ربنا يستر ههههههههههه

وانا الاسعد يا هايدى بمشاركتى معاكم هنا وربنا يديم الود 

وابقى خدى قيثارة تعمل معاكى السحور بعد بكرة الساعة 12 لو سمحت  *

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*على فكرة الاجابة المغرب 


*

----------


## M!sS Roro

لا ياشيخ  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*اه والله*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
> 
> تيب وماله احنا اهل الطبخ .. 
> 
> تقدر تعيشو من غير طبخ المراه (النون) .. رمضاااااااااااااااان هوا الشاهد تخيلو رمضان من غير طبخ الستات 
> 
> و عقل الرجل في بطنه زي ما بيقولو 
> 
> وتعيــــــش النونااااااااااااات ..



استاذه رورو

اقول الاجابه الاول وبعدين ارد على حضرتك لاحسن انا عارف الشحروره مناها الراءات يخسروا

لكن ابدا احنا لها ...

الاجابه هى المغرب والف مبروك للراءات مقدما اكتساح النونات بكل جداره

دلوقت بقى حضرتك بتقولى رمضان من غبر نونات 

ياااااااااااااااريييييييت

من بقك لباب السما يا مدام

على النعمه حيبقى احلى رمضان فى حياة الراءات كلهم

وربنا يخللى المطاعم وحموده بتاع الفول وكشرى افندينا وكنتاكى وكل مطاعم الحلوه

وعلى الاقل حنرتاح من الزن والمن اللى بنسمعه كل يوم عن انجازاتكم العظيمه فى المطبخ

والمجهود الجبار اللى لو وفرتوه لتحرير فلسطين كانت اتحررت فى يومين

بصى يا مدام رورو ياريت تلمى اخواتك النونات وتسيبونا نكمل رمضان لوحدنا عشان نحتاس

ومنعرفش ناكل ونشرب ..احنا موافقين بس حضرتك اجمعيهم واعملى الاضراب العظيم ده

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> انتو بتتكلموا في ايه 
> روحوا شوفوا اخر مشاركة في الصفحة اللي فاتت
> قيثارة بتقول اتصلت بشحرورة وقالتلها الحل المغرب



أضبط

الكوسه وصوانى الجلاش شغالين يا جدعان

تعالى يا سى نادر يا بتاع الشفافيه

اهى الشفافيه بانت وتجلت زى الشمس

وبلسان النونات نفسهم 

قيثاره اتصلت بشحروره وازيك يا أنوش عامله ايه يا أنوش الحل ايه يا انوش أنوش قالت لها الحل 

المغرب يا حلاوه على الشفافيه والكوسه والقرع الافرنجى وصوانى الكنافه بالمكسرات

فينك يا نادر شفافيه

----------


## M!sS Roro

> اهى الشفافيه بانت وتجلت زى الشمس
> 
> وبلسان النونات نفسهم 
> 
> قيثاره اتصلت بشحروره وازيك يا أنوش عامله ايه يا أنوش الحل ايه يا انوش أنوش قالت لها الحل 
> 
> المغرب يا حلاوه على الشفافيه والكوسه والقرع الافرنجى وصوانى الكنافه بالمكسرات
> 
> فينك يا نادر شفافيه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي .. لا لا احنا كدا اتهزقنا  :: 

قالتلها الحل من بعد ما جاوبنا  ااااااااه امال ايه ..  :3: 





> ياااااااااااااااريييييييت
> 
> من بقك لباب السما يا مدام
> 
> على النعمه حيبقى احلى رمضان فى حياة الراءات كلهم
> 
> وربنا يخللى المطاعم وحموده بتاع الفول وكشرى افندينا وكنتاكى وكل مطاعم الحلوه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ده اول اعتراف من الراءات انهم مش عايزين طبخ النووووونااااااااااااااااااااااات .. ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ما كنتو قلت كدا من االاول علشان نرتاح من طلبتاكم ..
ابقى خلي حمووده ينفكم  :: 






> الاجابه هى المغرب والف مبروك للراءات مقدما اكتساح النونات بكل جداره


راءات مين والناس نايمبن  :: 

المكتوب واضح من عنوانه النونات هما الي اكتسحوو وماحدش من الراءات ال راءات ال هما 2بس ماجد و استاذ وجدي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه واجابتهم خاطئه  ::p: بس انته با عمو اجابتك الي صح ..





> بصى يا مدام رورو ياريت تلمى اخواتك النونات وتسيبونا نكمل رمضان لوحدنا عشان نحتاس


انسه لو سمحت .. اانا لسى ماتجوزتش عاااااااااااااااااايز القطر بفوتني  ::  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه






> احنا موافقين بس حضرتك اجمعيهم واعملى الاضراب العظيم ده


احلى اضراب والله جميع النونات يمتنعو عن دخول المطبخ ابقو وربنا شطارتكم  :: 


ونوناااااااااااااااااااااااات بيب بيب ونونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات بيب بيب  :4:  :BRAWA: 


حان الان موعد اذان الفجر حسب التوقيت المحلي لدولـة الكــويت ..  :Bye:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*كح كح كح كح*

*شويه ميه يأم خالد*

*الظاهر حد بيجيب فى سيرتى*

*الأستاذ نادر والأستاذه شحروره عارفين أنى كنت بأهزر وخلاص*

*ال خاظئه ال*

*دول جولى البيت هنا*

*وعلى يد الأستاذ يحيى والحبيب ماجد*

*ياوجدى*

*عشان خاطرنا*

*خلى النونات تاكل عيش*

*وأنا لامنكن أبدا*

*وأنتى طبعا عارفه*

*كلمتى مش تنزل الأرض أبدا*

*بس عشان خاطر حبيبي الأستاذ نادر*

*والشهر الفضيل والذى منه*

*نزلت المرادى*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*ريري*

*يوووووووووه*

*قصدى رورو*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*اتسحرتى طعميايه زى هايدى ونص رغيف ولا توست*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> تونس....................





> الجزائر






> يارب تطلع تونس
> 
> الصوره محملتش لسه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :: 

 ::evil::

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



بصى يا رورو

دى خطه احنا عاملينها عشان عارفين النونات بيدخلوا ورا الراءات ويغشوا اجاباتهم ويحطوها

فاتفقنا اننا نديكم اجابات غلط عشان تسقطوا ونضيع مستقبلكم واهو كله لخير البشريه

وكمان أنا سعيد جدا كنت بفتكرك مدام طلعتى آنسه الحمد لله ربنا نجا واحد من جنسنا لحد

الان .. على فكره انا بهزر يا رورو اوعى تزعلى .. ان شاء الله تتجوزى وانا اللى حنقى لك العريس 

بنفسى بس انتى اعملى شويه شوية دنانير حلوين كده عشان نقدر نقنعه انه يضحى بنفسه

فى سبيل سعادة الجميع ... وحجيبهولك عريس ايه لقطه وحياتك ..ان ما شحتفتك يا رورو

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخوة الاعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعد ليله حافلة بالاحداث والتحقيقات والتحريات 

اسمحوا لى بتوضيح بعض الامور الهامه 






سيتم وضع المسابقة الساعة 12 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة

وسيقوم المتسابقين بوضع اجاباتهم فى الموضوع هنا حتى اليوم التالى الساعة 12 مساء

يعنى الحلقة ستستمر لمده 24 ساعه


الحلقة  مستمرة لمدة 24 ساعة من بدء وضع المسابقة 

وحينما وضعت الاخت قيثارة مشاركتها التاليه لم يكون مضى 24 ساعة على بدء المسابقة  






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kethara
					

من اتصال تيلفونى
مع الجميلة شحرورة

بتعتذر مش عارفه تدخل المنتدى النور فصل عندها
وبتقول الأجابة

المغرب

مع تحيتـــــــى


وبذلك تكون خالفت شرط من شروط المسابقة 

وعليه 

تقرر خصم نقطتين من رصيد قيثارة فى حلقة اليوم 

ليصبح رصيدها نقطة واحده فى هذه الحلقة 


وفى مشاركة الاخت العزيزة هايدى 

تم تعديل المشاركة بعد ان وضعت اجابتها وهذا مخالف للقواعد العرفيه لمسابقات التى تعتمد على سرعة الحل وترتيب الاعضاء 



وعليه تقرر عدم اعتماد هذا التعديل 

وتبقى اجابة هايدى هى فلسطين 


شكرا لكم جميعا على تواصلكم الجميل 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مساء الفل يا ماجد 

لولا مشاركتك اللى فيها اقتباس هايدى مكنتش اخدت بالى منها 

ربنا يستر عليك يا مااااجد 

الله يرحمك 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياعني ماجد صاحب الإسفين امممممممممممممممم 

عموما يا استاذ اسكندراني انا كده كده امنت على كلام ماجد

وبجد عادي مافيش مشكله يكفي الوقت اللطيف إللي بنقضيه مع بعض

ده عندي انا بألف نقطه ومحبه في القلب للجميع

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب ..*

----------


## kethara

> مساء الفل يا أجمل قيثارة
> أيوة صحيح هما كلهم أخوات يعني نوناااااات ههههههههه
> ويسعدك يارب
> مجاليش تليفون بس جالي كرومبو في نافوخي من الحلقة
> 
> لو سمحتم عايزة اعرف مين اللي وضع السؤال وليه عندي جايزة فوزية ايوة مش فورية
> 
> 1- عزيزة اللذيذة 
> 2- حامد مفيش فكة 
> ...


*أختى الحبيبة قلب مصر

ايه رأيك ؟ أنا نفذت كلامك وأتصلت
والشحرورة جاوبت فى حالة عدم وعى يظهر
وانا اللى خدوا منى درجاتى
هههههههههههههه
مش أنتِ الحكومة أتصرفى بقى مش احنا نونات
عايزيين يحرمونا من الفوز
وأنا سمعت كلامكم
منتظرة ردكم عليهم*




> *الاخوة الاعزاء 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بعد ليله حافلة بالاحداث والتحقيقات والتحريات 
> 
> اسمحوا لى بتوضيح بعض الامور الهامه 
> 
> 
> ...



*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

مساء الخير
كل سنة وأنت طيب
مالك داخل جامد على النونات ليه كده
ده اثر مين بقى البرنس يحيى والا اهلاوى شديد
انا أتصلت بناء على أمر الحكومة
ماليش اى دعوة
والشحرورة جاوبت وقالت  المغرب
فين بقى غلطى والا هى خطة مع الراءات
ضد نجاح النونات
قيثارة جاوبت المسابقة صح
وبناء عليه بأعترض على القرار المجحف بحق فوزى
وبأطالب النونات بالتظاهر الى ان تعود لى درجاتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وأخصومها من الشحرورة
وفى المظاهرة معايا فاطمة وصفية

رمضان كريم

وكل سنة وأنتم بخير

مع تحيتــــى*

----------


## kethara

> *ياعني ماجد صاحب الإسفين امممممممممممممممم 
> 
> عموما يا استاذ اسكندراني انا كده كده امنت على كلام ماجد
> 
> وبجد عادي مافيش مشكله يكفي الوقت اللطيف إللي بنقضيه مع بعض
> 
> ده عندي انا بألف نقطه ومحبه في القلب للجميع
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب ..*


*أختى الرقيقة هايدى

ولا يهمك خطتهم هتقشل ضدنا
والنونات دائما مكتسحات
ههههههههههههههه

وفعلا الوقت الجميل وروح التواصل
هنا تكفينا بجد من أجمل وأحلى الأوقات
أدام الله علينا نعمة التواصل والمحبة فى الله
وهنموت الشحرورة لما نشوفها
استعدى معايا بعد الفطار وأفطرى جامد

مع تحيتـــى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي .. لا لا احنا كدا اتهزقنا 
> 
> صحيح الكلام ده
> 
> كنت فاكرها إشاعه
> 
> 
> ...




قومى بقى اتوضى وصلى وغيرى ريقك على طعميايه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *أختى الرقيقة هايدى
> 
> ولا يهمك خطتهم هتقشل ضدنا
> والنونات دائما مكتسحات
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> وفعلا الوقت الجميل وروح التواصل
> هنا تكفينا بجد من أجمل وأحلى الأوقات
> أدام الله علينا نعمة التواصل والمحبة فى الله
> ...


*
اذا كان الحكومه ولا انوش لو اتكلنا عليهم 

فينك ياقلب مصر مش انتِ كبيرتنا (مقاماً طبعاً) وانتِ إللي بتخصمي لينا

وبتودينا وراء الشمس تعالي خدي موقف ضد الإسفين ده

المسابقه هتبقى راءات بس .. ياجدعان لازم نلعب على خطة الهجوم مظبوط 

اهو جالنا واحد بتي شيرت احمر وعامل فيها اهلاوي فقع إسفين طير منا نقاط

بس بردو مش هنيأس ماشاء الله النونات في الصداره كل المراكز الأولى نون

وسمعني سلام النون على الجيتار والأنون ... 

صوماً مقبولاً وإفطار شهي للجميع 

وليكِ يا احلى قيثاره ..

وكل سنه وإحنا متجماعين في الخير دائماً*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> بصى يا رورو
> 
> دى خطه احنا عاملينها عشان عارفين النونات بيدخلوا ورا الراءات ويغشوا اجاباتهم ويحطوها
> 
> فاتفقنا اننا نديكم اجابات غلط عشان تسقطوا ونضيع مستقبلكم واهو كله لخير البشريه
> 
> وكمان أنا سعيد جدا كنت بفتكرك مدام طلعتى آنسه الحمد لله ربنا نجا واحد من جنسنا لحد
> 
> الان .. على فكره انا بهزر يا رورو اوعى تزعلى .. ان شاء الله تتجوزى وانا اللى حنقى لك العريس 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> دى خطه احنا عاملينها عشان عارفين النونات بيدخلوا ورا الراءات ويغشوا اجاباتهم ويحطوها
> 
> فاتفقنا اننا نديكم اجابات غلط عشان تسقطوا ونضيع مستقبلكم واهو كله لخير البشريه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه وفشلت خطتكم لان النونات مصحصحين ومركزين اووووووي  :Icecream: ومايتضحكش علينا ..




> وكمان أنا سعيد جدا كنت بفتكرك مدام طلعتى آنسه الحمد لله ربنا نجا واحد من جنسنا لحد
> 
> الان


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اقول اييييييييييه بس ياجدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان الخواطيب واقفين طوابير قدام بيتنا  ::  ولكن مشروع اني ابقى مدام قيد التنفيذ ::p: 





> وحجيبهولك عريس ايه لقطه وحياتك ..


ميرسي ليك ياعمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ..  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  .. وانا بالانتظار اما نشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف  :3: 




> ما شحتفتك يا رورو


تعرف يا عمووو انا تعبت اوي لحد ماعرفت معنى كلمة شحتفتك دي  :notme: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه جديده بقى على اللهجه المصري ..  ::$:  ::$:  ..


والمســـــــــآآبقه هي الشـــــآآهد على اكتســآآح النـونات الحلوات .. وخلي ماااجد واستاذ وجدي ينفعووك  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

> قومى بقى اتوضى وصلى وغيرى ريقك على طعميايه


الحمدالله صليت وكله تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااام بس مش باحب الطعميايه  ::mazika2:: 

وهاستناك في المساااااااااااابقه يا استااذ وجدي ..  :y:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *مساء الفل يا ماجد 
> 
> لولا مشاركتك اللى فيها اقتباس هايدى مكنتش اخدت بالى منها 
> 
> ربنا يستر عليك يا مااااجد 
> 
> الله يرحمك 
> *



نقطتين ايه اللى يتخصموا من قيثاره وهايدى يا عم شفافيه انت

دول لازم يطلعوا من المسابقه خالص بعد اكتشاف فضيحة ووتر أنوش الشهيره

انت بتحط قوانين على كيفك يا عم نادر يا نادر الشفافيه انت ...

قيثاره وهايدى وقلب مصر ومعاهم كل النونات اللى فى المسابقه متضامنين وشحروره كمان لازم 

يتركوا المسابقه حالا وتلغى جميع درجاتهم وممكن نطالب بنفيهم خارج البلاد خاااالص

أويقدموا لمحكمة العدل الدوليه فى لاهاى بهولندا وانا اللى اطلع اسلمهم  عشان اتفسح شويه 

اصلى نفسى اروح هولندا وححاول اخللى محاكمتهم تطول سنتين تلاته عشره واحنا ورانا ايه

اهى كلها فسح وتغيير جو  والفرجه على نونات هولندا وممكن بعد عشر سنين كمان نعمل 

محاكمه تانيه فى بلجيكا واهو نطلع من هناك من بره بره عشان بس مصاريف السفر والانتقال

الانسان لازم يحرص على اموال الدوله برضو

عموما اللى عملته النهارده ده يا نادر خلانى افكر شويه وامرت وجدى وماجد واهلاوى انهم يأخروا 

شويه عملية خطفك بعد ما حجزت لهم فى السوبر جيت واديت كل واحد منهم 10 الاف جنيه 

مصاريف ايده فى يوم واحد تصور ماجد مش عاجبه المبلغ وقاللى ادينى كمان 4 جنيه اشرب عصير

 مانجه ووجدى راخر قاللى طب هات لى واحد كشرى من عند ابوطارق عشان الفلوس ماتتفكش

وعم اهلاوى قال ايه طالب احجز له قطر بحاله عشان المشجعين ..عموما الحمد لله ان العمليه

اتاجلت .. ياللا يابنى انت وهو كل واحد يرجع  العشر تلاف جنيه ...

وانت يا نادر حضر النونات عشان نسافر بكره ...

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بالأمس تمكنت أجهزة التصنت الخاصه بنا من رصد المكالمه الهاتفيه التي جرت بين كلاً من المدعوه الشحروره وصديقتها قيثاره وإليكم نص الحوار*
*قيثاره : آنـوووون*
*الشحروره : آنوووون عليكي مساء الخير*
*قيثاره : مساء النووون*
*إيه الأخبان؟*
*الشحروره : كل خير – إنت عندك زكام ولا إيه؟*
*قيثاره : لا أبداً وكويس إنك سألتي عشان بصناحه فيه حاجه مضايقاني منك ولازم أصانحك بيها*
*الشحروره : إيه بس؟*
*قيثاره : إزاي تسمحي لنفسك في الظنوف اللي إحنا فيها دي والحنب اللي إحنا بنواجها يبقى إسمك فيه الحنف إياه منتين*
*الشحروره : مش فاهمه تقصدي إيه ياريت توضحي شويه*
*قيثاره : يعني المفنوض إنك تغيني إسمك وتخليه الشحنونه عشان محدش يمسك علينا نقطة ضعف*
*الشحروره : آه كيده فهمتك وأكيد إنت بقى هتخلي إسمك قيثانه عشان نفس السبب*
*قيثاره : أيوه عشان الأستاذ يحيى بصناحه مش ناوي يعديها على خين وزي ماأنت شايفه آهو إسكندناني خصملي نقطتين عشان خاطن هو صاحبه*
*الشحروره : خلاص أنا هأبعت لإدانة المنتدى وهأغين الإسم*
*لكن إنت كنت بتتصلي عشان كيده بس ولا فيه سبب تاني*
*قيثاره : لا أنا كنت بأتصل عشان النون عندنا مقطوع ومش عانفه أدخل المنتدى وأحل المسابقه بتاعة النهانده*
*الشحروه : هو إنت عنفتي الحل؟*
*قيثاره : آه طبعاً*
*الشحروره : كويس طب هو إيه الحل*
*قيثاره : المغنب طبعاً*
*الشحروره : بنافوووو عليكي*
*وبالمناسبه دي تحبي تسمعي إيه*
*قيثاره : أحب أسمع نان ياحبيبي نان*
*وأهديها للأخوات لمسه اللي من إسجنجنيه أجدع ناس*
*وهايدي دياب نداً على سلام النون على الجيتان والآنون*
*وللأخت قلب مصر عشان هي أول من نادى بالثونه وأكيد إنت زيي فهمت الشفنه اللي في عبانتها بتاعة الجايزه* 
*مين اللي وضع السؤال وليه عندي جايزة فوزية* 
*فوزيه مش فونيه ياشحنونه*
*وعقبال ميس - - - - ماتفهم الشفنه هي كمان ونشوفها قنيب وهي ميس نونو*
*وبكيده مايبقاش فيه حل قدام الأستاذ وجدي محمود وأهلاوي شديد وعصام علم الدين غير إنهم ينونو*
*ويغنوا سهنان لوحدي و أنوح لمين*

*وهنا إنقطع الإتصال ولم يتسنى لنا متابعة باقي الحوان*


*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## kethara

> نقطتين ايه اللى يتخصموا من قيثاره وهايدى يا عم شفافيه انت
> 
> دول لازم يطلعوا من المسابقه خالص بعد اكتشاف فضيحة ووتر أنوش الشهيره
> 
> انت بتحط قوانين على كيفك يا عم نادر يا نادر الشفافيه انت ...
> 
> قيثاره وهايدى وقلب مصر ومعاهم كل النونات اللى فى المسابقه متضامنين وشحروره كمان لازم 
> 
> يتركوا المسابقه حالا وتلغى جميع درجاتهم وممكن نطالب بنفيهم خارج البلاد خاااالص
> ...


*اخى البرنس يحيى زكريا

هههههههههههههههههه
بجد مش عارفه أقولك اية بس
خلاص عايزنى أخرج برة المسابقة ماشى
بس يا ترى مين هيعرف يحل
الراءات كده مسابقة الشحرور مش هتتحل يا حرام
وحتى لو حذف النقطتين بردة
النونات للفوز مكتسحات
هههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى مفيش فايدة يابرنس

كله من شحرورة بس لما تيجى
هى تطفى الشمع وتأكل التورتة
وأحنا يتخصم لنا درجات
وناخد العقوبات
ههههههههههههههههه

مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## kethara

> *بالأمس تمكنت أجهزة التصنت الخاصه بنا من رصد المكالمه الهاتفيه التي جرت بين كلاً من المدعوه الشحروره وصديقتها قيثاره وإليكم نص الحوار*
> *قيثاره : آنـوووون*
> *الشحروره : آنوووون عليكي مساء الخير*
> *قيثاره : مساء النووون*
> *إيه الأخبان؟*
> *الشحروره : كل خير – إنت عندك زكام ولا إيه؟*
> *قيثاره : لا أبداً وكويس إنك سألتي عشان بصناحه فيه حاجه مضايقاني منك ولازم أصانحك بيها*
> *الشحروره : إيه بس؟*
> *قيثاره : إزاي تسمحي لنفسك في الظنوف اللي إحنا فيها دي والحنب اللي إحنا بنواجها يبقى إسمك فيه الحنف إياه منتين*
> ...


*

أخى الفاضل عصام علم الدين

حتى أنت معاهم
ولحقت تسمع المكالمة هما اللى قالولى
أنا أنضحك علية يا جماعة
دى خطة رائية جامده جدا
واسكندرانى له يد فيها طبعا
لكن بكره يعود ويحذف الخصم لما يتأكد من الحقيقة
وأهلاوى شديد موصيهم والبرنس قائدهم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وحكاية المكالمة النونية دى بجد جميلة خالص
بس احنا نونات مش بحرف النون بس
لا بفوزنا على الراءات بكل المسابقات
ههههههههههههههههههههه 

وبجد أهم من الفوز تواصلكم الرائع
ووجودكم الطيب
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

أنتِ فين يا شحنونة هانم


مع تحيتـــــــــــى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*شحنونه هانم حانيا

نايم

هههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## وجدى محمود

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_


*أعضائنا الأجلاء*

_((((الرأأأأأأأت طبعا)))_

_أسعد الله مسائكم بكل خير_
*بعد الإطلاع على التفاصيل والإستماع للمكالمه الشهينه*

*(( عشان حرف الراء خلاص محرم على النونات))*

*وبعد سماع الشهود من الرأأأأأت*

*قررنا نحن إدارة التجمع الرجالى التالى*

*1. تحزف جميع الإجابات الخاصه بالنونات* 

*((( طبعا ده لازم يحصل ماهو كده يبقى كانت زلابيه من الأول على رئي كبير الرأااااااااات*

*أستاذ يحيي))*

*2.*

*توزع الدرجات المخصومه من النونان*

*على الرأاااااااااااااااااااات*

*3.*

*تنقل المسابقه من مكانها المعروف الى المطبخ*

*((( عشان نغيظهم ويفضلو يعيطو ونقولهم بتعيطو ليه يقولى لااااااا إحنا بنقشر بصل)))*
*4.*

*على الأخت الشحروره (( وبعد الإستماع الى شاهد الإثبات الأستاذ عصام علم الدين))*

*نقل نشاطها المطبخى ألى قاعة رجال الأعمال*

*تحت نظر المراقب الأول للمسابقه الأستاذ*

*نادر ((( إسكندرانى))*

*((هى تطبخ وهما ألف هنا وشفا طبعا))*

*وحزه حرف الراء من إسمها هى والأستاذه فيثاره*
*ليصبح الأسم*

*شحوه وفيثاه*

*كما أرفق السيد ماجد مستندات تدل على ثبوت تهمة تعاطى الإجابات بينهن*
*الله اكبر الله أكبر*
*يحيا العدل*

*هدووووووووووووووووووووووووووء*
*لسه ياجماعه*

*اصبرو*

*وقد ألزمت محمكة الرأااااااااااااااااااااااتجميع النونات بما هو أتى*

*غناء أغنية*

*جات الحزينه تفرح ملقلهاش مطرح*

*وغناء أغنية*

*إنكشفنا*
**

*إنكشفنا*
**

*أنا وإنتى ياهيد إنكشفنا إنكشفنا*

*هذا كان موجز الأنباء*

*وإليكم النشره بالغسيل*

*مع المقدم الرائع الأستاذ* 
**

*يحيي زكريا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 




نتيجة المسابقة لعد الحلقة السادسة 




انتظرونا غدا  الاربعاء الساعة 12 فى الحلقة السابعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



ايه السعاده والفرحه اللى عمت كل الراءات بسبب خصم درجتين منك 


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

حتى الموجودين فى استاد القاهرة فرحنين 

ولاعبين  المنتخب  اللى فى معسكر  6 اكتوبر فرحنين 

والقراصنة الصوماليين فرحنين 

اللى بيحبوك  كتييييييييييييييييير قوى  يا قيثارة 

بس دى غلطة الشاطر  يا اختى العزيزة 

شفتى بقى الراءات متحدين ومشغلين اجهزة التصنت 

والطابور الخامس والشرطة العسكرية 

وللاسف النونات  سبوك لوحدك فى وسط الحرب 

الشحرورة طااااااااااااارت 

بس حقيقى 

العقوبة كانت يجب ان توقع على الشحرورة 

بس معرفتش اخصم منها ايه 

وانتى عارفه هى اصلا مفلسه  وبتركب معايا الطيارة  ببلاش 

بس انا مجهز لها عقاب حتشوفيه وتعرفيه بكرة 

معلش بقى جت فيك 

هى دى الصحبيه والجدعنه تشيلى عن صحبتك 

على فكرة 

صفيه فى صفك وطلبت منى ارجع لك الدرجتين

وانا كنت مستعد ارجعهم لو الشحرورة اعترفت انها هى اللى قالت لك قولى النتيجة 

بس للاسف الشحرورة  اعلنت الحرب وطارت 

كل سنة وانتى طيبه

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الحبيب 
عصام علم الدين 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


يسعدنى دائما وجودك 

وتمتعنى دائما تعليقاتك الرائعة 

سعدت جدا بكل ما كتبت 

جزاك الله عنى كل خير 



عجبنى جدا اتحادك وانضمامك لصف الراءات 

وجهودك الرائعة فى تسجيل مكالمة بين قيثانة وشحنونة 

بصراحه 

البرنس لا يشق له غبار فى توحيد الصفوف 

بس ربنا يستر 

ياترى فى دار للراءات المخلوعين 

ولا حنام فى الجامع 

شكرا لك اخى الحبيب على كل مدخلاتك الجميله الرائعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذى العزيز 
يحيى زكريا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اظن كده انا عملت اللى عليه واكتر اهه 

بس للاسف الراءات مش عارفين يجيبو اجوان 

اعمل ايه بقى اكتر من كده 

احط لهم منوم فى الكنافة 

اسلط عليهم ريا وسكينه 

قولى اعمل ايه  


بس فكرة هولندا دى فكرة ناااااااااااااار 

المعيه رااااااااااائعة 

سنتين فى هولندا اثناء محاكمة الراءات 

هما فى السجن واحنا فى حدائق الكوكينهوف

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

رااااااااااااااااااائعة  فكرتك يا برنس 














يالا يابرنس اقبض عليهم  لازم يتحاكمو فى هولندا 

عاوزين نشوف عداله هولندا 

اللهم انى صائم

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


نشنت يا وجدى يا خويا 

عاوز تعاقب الشحرورة وتبعتها تطبخ فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 

هى اصلا بتعرف تطبخ 

دى حتشغلها دلفرى 

وتستغل تليفونات رجال الاعمال فى الاتصال بالنونات 

لا يعم شوف لها عقوبة تانية بعيد عنى

----------


## قلب مصر

أيوة أنا بعترف أني طلبت من قيثارة اعرف مين اللي وضع السؤال
مش الإجابة  :: 
حاكم أنا أعز البمب والصواريخ وحرب إيطاليا وكان نفسي ألعبهم مع اللي حط سؤال امبارح  :Mad: 
يا ناس بعد كل اللي حصل امبارح دا مديني زيرو  في الحلقة  :Akuma: 
دا انا لفيت على ال3 بلدان وقعدت اقول افتحولي الباب دا  :Locked:  
ولا حد عبرني من أساسه 
أروح منكم فين ياربي 
يالا من خرج من داره اتقل مقداره مالها مصر ايه اللي يودينا المغرب والجزائر وموزمبيق  ::$: 
ماشي بس برضه اعرف مين اللي عمل سؤال امبارح  :Angry: 
حبعتله هدية مفخخة  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

*تصدق إنت صح يأستاذ  نادر

ويمكن كمان تاخد عموله من شركات الحمول

يبقى نغير العقوبه ونقطع عنها الشبكه

والمهر 

هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

ايها الساده اليكم آخر  أنباء الثالثه صباحا 

تطورات الموقف فى فضيحة أنوش جيت الشهيره

قامت وزاره الداخليه الرائيه بتحقيقات واسعه فى هذا المجال كما قامت قوات الداخليه الرائيه

بالقبض على بعض العناصر النونيه والتحقيق معهم . والغاء جماعة النونات واغلاق مكاتبها والتحفظ

 على المستندات والمكالمات التليفونيه التى دارت بين المدعوه قيثاره والمدعوه شحروره الشهيره 

بأنوش ويتم الان تفريغ شرائط المكالمات والذين يتم معهم التحقيق الان :

الاستاذه قلب مصر الاب الروحى لجماعه النونات المنحله

الاستاذه قيثاره المتحدثه الرسميه لجماعة النونات المنحله

الاستاذه هايدى دياب رئيس الجناح العسكرى ابو بندقيه بحزب النونات المنحل

وقد انكرت الاستاذه لمسه اى معرفة لها بما حصل واعلنت عن انسحابها من جماعة النونات 

المنحله والدخول فورا فى جماعة الراءات المنصورين وقدمت طلب عضويه

وقد طلبت وزارة داخلية الراءات من الانترفول بالزيت الحار سرعة ضبط واحضار المدعوه رورو

من دولة الكويت وعلمنا منذ قليل ان المدعوه رورو فور علمها بالقبض على اخواتها النونات

بالهرب من محل اقامتها بالكويت وان الشرطه الكويتيه تبحث عنها فى جميع ارجاء دوله الكويت

وقد قامت بارسال قوات تجوب جميع مدن الكويت وهى تقول بمكبرات الصوت

ميس رورو تايهه يا ولاد الحلال ... ببلوزه نايلون على جيبه ترجال

وسنوافيكم بأخر التطورات اولا باول ..

كان معكم يحيى زكريا من اذاعه راء راء التابعه لاذاعة بى بى سى سفن اب شويبس

----------


## kethara

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
> 
> 
> *أعضائنا الأجلاء*
> 
> _((((الرأأأأأأأت طبعا)))_
> 
> _أسعد الله مسائكم بكل خير_
> *بعد الإطلاع على التفاصيل والإستماع للمكالمه الشهينه*
> ...


*أخى الفاضل وجدى محمود

على فكرة أول حرف من اسمى القاف
ق مش الفاء
ههههههههههههههههههه
دى اول شيئ ولو رحلوا النونات
محدش هيعرف يجاوب خالص
يعنى انتهاء النونات انتهاء للراءات بالتبعية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مهما حصل النونات هما المكتسحات
ياريت تركزوا بالاجابات

كل سنة وأنت طيب

مع تحيتـــى*

----------


## kethara

> اختى العزيزة 
> قيثارة 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> ايه السعاده والفرحه اللى عمت كل الراءات بسبب خصم درجتين منك 
> 
> 
> ...


*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

اه جت فيه وهربت شحرورة
وأنكرت قلب مصر
ههههههههههههههههههه
هتعمل ايه بقى واتفاقك مع البرنس انكشف وبان
ها قول مش خصمت النقطتين
وانا شربتها وحدى لكن ولا يهمنى 
ومش هاعملها معاك مشكلة وهاهدى الموضوع
مش عشانك لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

عشان حبيبتى صفية متقولش حماتى مفترية
وانا شاكرة لها وقوفها جنبى بتعمل للمستقبل
هههههههههههههههه
بس هاخد حقى من اللى طارت وسابتنى لوحدى
على رأيك دى أخرة الجدعنه

أحلى ما فى الموضوع التواصل والود بين الجميع
وموضوع هولندا حلوة المحاكمة هناك
ومنتظرة عقاب الشحرورة

كل سنة وأنت طيب*

----------


## kethara

> أيوة أنا بعترف أني طلبت من قيثارة اعرف مين اللي وضع السؤال
> مش الإجابة 
> حاكم أنا أعز البمب والصواريخ وحرب إيطاليا وكان نفسي ألعبهم مع اللي حط سؤال امبارح 
> يا ناس بعد كل اللي حصل امبارح دا مديني زيرو  في الحلقة 
> دا انا لفيت على ال3 بلدان وقعدت اقول افتحولي الباب دا  
> ولا حد عبرني من أساسه 
> أروح منكم فين ياربي 
> يالا من خرج من داره اتقل مقداره مالها مصر ايه اللي يودينا المغرب والجزائر وموزمبيق 
> ماشي بس برضه اعرف مين اللي عمل سؤال امبارح 
> حبعتله هدية مفخخة


*اهلا اهلا أخيرا ظهرتى يا نائبتنا
وأعترفتى كمان
بس فين باقى الاعتراف انك طلبتى حد يكلم الشحرورة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مقلتيش ليه بقى مش كفاية غرمت حق المكالمة
والشحرورة طفشانه من ساعتها وخايفة تدخل هنا
كده تسيبونى وحدى
الله يسامحكم
دا انا أكتشفت قد ايه انا غاليه على راااااااءات المنتدى كله
وكمان النونات بس لما ترجع الشحرورة
حسابى معاها

والله بجد سعيدة جدا جدا بوجودى بينكم
وأكتشافى لروحك الجميلة أختى قلب مصر

كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة
ومش هاسيبك هناك خالص 
هههههههههههههههه


مع تحيتـــــى*

----------


## kethara

> ايها الساده اليكم آخر  أنباء الثالثه صباحا 
> 
> تطورات الموقف فى فضيحة أنوش جيت الشهيره
> 
> قامت وزاره الداخليه الرائيه بتحقيقات واسعه فى هذا المجال كما قامت قوات الداخليه الرائيه
> 
> بالقبض على بعض العناصر النونيه والتحقيق معهم . والغاء جماعة النونات واغلاق مكاتبها والتحفظ
> 
>  على المستندات والمكالمات التليفونيه التى دارت بين المدعوه قيثاره والمدعوه شحروره الشهيره 
> ...


*أخى الفاضل البرنس يحيى زكريا
عدوى الودود

يااااااه قد كده شايل من فوزى
طيب قول سيبلى الجولة يا قيثارة هاوافق على طول
انت عارفنى كريمة بدل الحرب الشعواء علينا
لكن طالما أخترتها حرب انا معاك للنهاية
وهأمثل امام المحكمة وجاهزة للتحقيق
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس يارب انت تقدر تكمل والراءات اللى معاك
احنا بنحب الشفافية والتحاور الواضح المثالى العقلانى
وشعارنا لا للكوسة ولا الخطط الأنهزامية
منتظرة المحكمة وهاجى ومعايا المحامى العام للنونات

لسه الجولة ما أنتهتش

مع تحيتـــــــــــى*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> وقد انكرت الاستاذه لمسه اى معرفة لها بما حصل واعلنت عن انسحابها من جماعة النونات 
> 
> المنحله والدخول فورا فى جماعة الراءات المنصورين وقدمت طلب عضويه
> 
> وقد طلبت وزارة داخلية الراءات من الانترفول بالزيت الحار سرعة ضبط واحضار المدعوه رورو
> 
> من دولة الكويت وعلمنا منذ قليل ان المدعوه رورو فور علمها بالقبض على اخواتها النونات
> 
> بالهرب من محل اقامتها بالكويت وان الشرطه الكويتيه تبحث عنها فى جميع ارجاء دوله الكويت
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اولا احنا عارفين خططكم بتاعت الكوسه دي ..يعني ماتحاااااااااولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووش .. عايزين تبوظو العلاقه بينا وبين لمسه .. لا لا لا احنا كاشفينكم من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  ::mazika2:: 

ولقد اجريت اتصال مع الانسه لمسه وقالت مستحيييييييييييل اخونك يا معلمه انا فدااء للنونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات .. اااااااااااااااااه امال ايييييييييييييييييييييييه .. وانا اطالب لمسه بالحضور حالا والرد على البرنس يحيى زكريا لانه بيلفق الاحدااااااااااااث ويدس السم فيما بينا  :: 

ودلوقتي هاتقول كمان مافيش شفافيه وبينا اتصال وبنغشش بعض  :: 





> وقد طلبت وزارة داخلية الراءات من الانترفول بالزيت الحار سرعة ضبط واحضار المدعوه رورو
> 
> من دولة الكويت وعلمنا منذ قليل ان المدعوه رورو فور علمها بالقبض على اخواتها النونات
> 
> بالهرب من محل اقامتها بالكويت وان الشرطه الكويتيه تبحث عنها فى جميع ارجاء دوله الكويت
> 
> وقد قامت بارسال قوات تجوب جميع مدن الكويت وهى تقول بمكبرات الصوت
> 
> ميس رورو تايهه يا ولاد الحلال ... ببلوزه نايلون على جيبه ترجال


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااروبنا احمينااااااااااااا من افتراء الراءات الـ لا محدود الذي جال وصال في كل الحدود  :: 

ده كله كلاااااااااااام مش صحيح وملفق اخر تلفييييييييييييييييق .. 

احم احم انا عندي علاقاااااااتي السريه وعندي واسطه من وزير الخارجيه الي يجي يلمسني يقرا على روحه الفاااااااااااااااتحه .. :3:  ولي خااااااااااااايف يروووووووووووح علشان انا مفتريه  ::uff:: 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه حااااااااااااسبو يا راءات نحن نووووونات ااااااااااااااااااااااه بس مابنرحمش خالص  ::shit:: 


احم احم وظهر الحق وزهق الباطل  :3: 






نووووونااااااااااااات بيب نووووووووناااااااااااااااااات بيب  :4:

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الغالية قلب مصر
> مساء الياسمين غاليتى
> 
> ربنا يسعد قلبك ضحكتينى ارجح عزيزة اللذيذة
> وانا عايزة الجايزة
> 
> وهاسرب لكم خبر جديد جدا
> الشحرورة بحفل عيد ميلادها اليوم وللاسف النور قطع عليها
> وبتقول اللى هيرجع النور له جايزة ومش شايفة الهدايا
> ...


*حبيبة قلبى قيثارة

هيه جت فيكى يا قمر
معلشى سامحينى مكنتش بوعى كنت زعلانه
على النور اللى قطعه اهلاوى شديد بس انا قمت باللازم
وخطفته وداريته بعيد مش هيعرف يحل الليلة
انا غلطانه انى قلتلك قولى على الاجابة الصح المغرب
نسسسسسسسسسسسسسسيت خالص الشرط ده
لكن الريس طبعا صاااااااااااااحى
مفيش فايدة طيب طنش عشان خاط النونات الغلبانات
مااااااااااااااشى

بيب بيب بيب النونات هن الفايزات
يخصموا نقطة والا اتنين
هنفوزا مش مرة لا مرتين ومرتين

اوعى تزعلى يا قيثارة حقك عندى
وهاعوضك هاديك أسبوعين بمارينا منهم واحد اجبارى على حساب
الريس استاذى اسكندرانى مش بمزاجة ده أجبارى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وكمان جايبالى تورتة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
يا كسوووووووووفى

خااااااااااايفة اعدى حد ياخد بيدى
هيمووووووووتونى

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> مساء الفل يا أجمل قيثارة
> أيوة صحيح هما كلهم أخوات يعني نوناااااات ههههههههه
> ويسعدك يارب
> مجاليش تليفون بس جالي كرومبو في نافوخي من الحلقة
> 
> لو سمحتم عايزة اعرف مين اللي وضع السؤال وليه عندي جايزة فوزية ايوة مش فورية
> 
> 1- عزيزة اللذيذة 
> 2- حامد مفيش فكة 
> ...


*الغالية قلب مصر

ما هى البنية كلمتنى وخصم لها نقطتين
خلاااااااااااص ممنوع تكلمنى تانى مش هتكررها
اتدبست يا ولداه طيب خليكى معاها ومعايا ينوبك ثواب
تسبينا كده للراؤات حررررررررررام

بس احنا مبيهمناش وغير النون ميلزمناش
بيب بيب نونات
والحلقة الليلة لمين يا راااااااااااءات

سيبك أنتى يا قمر منورة الحلقه
والمسابقى كلها

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
> 
> الكوسة قلبت على النونات ههههههههههه
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> 
> 
> ...


*أخى المخطووووووف
اهلاوى شديد

والله النور فضل مقطوع لغاية الفجر وراحت التورتة
بس فكرك اسكت عملت اعادة تانى تانى يوم لانه هوة الأصلى
بس قلت ابدأه بدرى قال يعنى تقليد جديد
وجه على دماغى النور قطع
وقيثارة اتورطت معاكم بسببى
يا خبر يا خبر وانت ما صدقت وشنيت حربك الشرسة
على النونات لكين ولا يهمنا

بيب بيب النونات

منور

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا شحرورة
> مفروض تبلي ريقنا بأي حاجة بعد البعزقة اللي اتبعزقناها في دول المغرب العربي
> لافين على باب بلد بلد ولا بلد راضية تفتح لنا 
> لحد ما اتكعبلنا في الكوفية المغربي
> 
> كل سنة وانتى جميلة ومنورانا 
> ويارب دايما عاملانا مسابقات حلوة ومشحتفانا


*الغالية العسولة قلب مصر

تسلمى يا جميلة وأنتى طيبة
والله عملت اعادة النور قطع منحووووووووسة
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس ولا يهمنا ما أنا قلت المغرب
وقيثارة شربتها يا حرام وفيه كذا علامه
وانا اللى حاطة الحلقة سهلة خالص
هتضربينى صح
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وأنتى طيبة والجاى اسهل
بس تكاتفوا ضد الراءات

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اووووووووشاعة مين والناس نايمين يابني 
> 
> يابني رووووووووح ناام انته مش مركز خالص .. 
> 
> ال اجازه ال


*اهلا رورو

منورة يا جميله
خليكى دايما صاحية اوعى يخدعوكى
وان شالله انتوا الفايزين

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*اهلا اليسا العسولة

منورة المسابقة يا قمر
وان شاء الله تفوزى لسه بدرى
والفوز للنونات
بس خليكى معانا

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *في نهاية الحلقه دي 
> 
> بجد سعيده جداً بوجودي معاكم
> 
> وقضيت وقت جميل بجد ومبسوطه جداً بصحبتكم
> 
> بشكر انوش على روحها معانا وأ. اسكندراني
> 
> وبشكر اخويه الجميل اهلاوي ..(عدوى اللدود)
> ...



*العسولة الأمورة هايدى

عيون أنوش 
مالك يا جميل انتى منورانا والله
واحنا اهو بنشجع معاكى وبيب بيب النونات
والله أحلى حاجة وجودكم يا قمر معانا
وتواصلنا الطيب الجميل
منحؤمش من وجودك يا عسل

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الإجابة المغرب 
> وجل من لا يخطىء
> الفزورة النهاردة صعبة حبتين 
> والمنافسه بقت على أشدها بجد 
> ودا شىء رائع وجميل 
> وكل سنة والشحرورة بألف خير وسعادة
> ورمضان كريم عليكم جميعا



*اهلا اهلا بالمايسترو
محمد سعيد

منور والله الحلقه
والحل صح 100 الميه
وبنقول اهو اصلى خايفة من الريش
بس انت أكيد هتحوش وهتلحقنى أعتبرنى غششت الحلقة
مع انهم خلاص كانوا جاوبوا
بلاش تنضم معاهم خليك مع الغلابا

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> استاذه رورو
> 
> اقول الاجابه الاول وبعدين ارد على حضرتك لاحسن انا عارف الشحروره مناها الراءات يخسروا
> 
> لكن ابدا احنا لها ...
> 
> الاجابه هى المغرب والف مبروك للراءات مقدما اكتساح النونات بكل جداره
> 
> دلوقت بقى حضرتك بتقولى رمضان من غبر نونات 
> ...


*اهلا يا برنس

منور الحلقة بكل ده عصابات وخطف
وحذف وموت وضرب ليه كل ده بس
النونات والله معاكم مظلومات
وهن من الظلم بريئات
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يديم عليك الضحكة والابتسامه

ودى وتقديرى*



> أضبط
> 
> الكوسه وصوانى الجلاش شغالين يا جدعان
> 
> تعالى يا سى نادر يا بتاع الشفافيه
> 
> اهى الشفافيه بانت وتجلت زى الشمس
> 
> وبلسان النونات نفسهم 
> ...



*يااااااااااااااااه
يا برنس الرحمة شوية احنا ناقصين
تسخن الريس علينا والله حرام
تصدق بقى انا هاخطف نضارتك الليلة ومش هاخليك تشوف المسابقة
خالص وأنت حر بقى
دى كانت مكالمة بريئة بتقولى كل سنة وأنتى طيبة
والنور قطع وقلت المغرب بس
ادى كل الحكاية ايه لزمة اظبط والكلام ده 
ويا حرام قيثارة هيه اللى شربتها
بس ولا يهمنا النونات هن الفائزات

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الاخوة الاعزاء 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بعد ليله حافلة بالاحداث والتحقيقات والتحريات 
> 
> اسمحوا لى بتوضيح بعض الامور الهامه 
> 
> 
> ...


*كده كده ياريس

تعملها فينا فى النونات الغلبات
مكنش العشم تنصر البرنس وماجد علينا
وتقهر نور عينينا
لكن معلش الله يسامحك
وانا هاشعللها الليلة 
ومهما تعملوا النونات هن الفايزات

غمض شوية ياريس عن الشفافية
مش كده هتطفش النونات
ههههههههههههههههههه

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ياعني ماجد صاحب الإسفين امممممممممممممممم 
> 
> عموما يا استاذ اسكندراني انا كده كده امنت على كلام ماجد
> 
> وبجد عادي مافيش مشكله يكفي الوقت اللطيف إللي بنقضيه مع بعض
> 
> ده عندي انا بألف نقطه ومحبه في القلب للجميع
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب ..*


*هايدى يا قمرنا

كلامك صح يا جميل هوة ماجد ضرب اسفين
جامد ومتين بس ولا يهمنا برده احنا الفايزين
ولا كمان مهتمين مهما عملوا
هما فين واحنا فين يا ننى العين
وعشان خاطرك هاعزف احلى سلام
لهايدى أجمل نون
وهاوصى المرة الجاية نعدل القانون
ولا يهمك
ومنتظراكى الليلة عايزاها زفة جميلة

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *بالأمس تمكنت أجهزة التصنت الخاصه بنا من رصد المكالمه الهاتفيه التي جرت بين كلاً من المدعوه الشحروره وصديقتها قيثاره وإليكم نص الحوار*
> *قيثاره : آنـوووون*
> *الشحروره : آنوووون عليكي مساء الخير*
> *قيثاره : مساء النووون*
> *إيه الأخبان؟*
> *الشحروره : كل خير – إنت عندك زكام ولا إيه؟*
> *قيثاره : لا أبداً وكويس إنك سألتي عشان بصناحه فيه حاجه مضايقاني منك ولازم أصانحك بيها*
> *الشحروره : إيه بس؟*
> *قيثاره : إزاي تسمحي لنفسك في الظنوف اللي إحنا فيها دي والحنب اللي إحنا بنواجها يبقى إسمك فيه الحنف إياه منتين*
> ...


*اهلا اهلا بشاعرنا الكبير

عصام علم الدين
وتحية شفشق قمر الدين
وكنافه وقطايف احنا اهو حلوين
والكل شايف
المكالمة اللى معاك مش لينا
احنا مش خنفانين
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا شحرورة مش شحنونه
وهيه قيثارة مش قيثانه
دولا ناس تانين
احنا هنا مظلومين ومن الغش بريئين
وانت أحكم بينا وبينهم كانوا حلوا خلاص
وقالوا مش عارفين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منور والله المسابقة بهفة ظلك وروحك الجميلة
وبكم مبقتش مسابقة بقت فرح
جميييييييل وكبير يارب تفضل اللمة
وهنبخروووووا عشان عيون الحاسدين

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *شحنونه هانم حانيا
> 
> نايم
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه*


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا جيييييييييييييييت ونورت البيت
هههههههههههههههههههههه
منتظرينك الليلة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
> 
> 
> *أعضائنا الأجلاء*
> 
> _((((الرأأأأأأأت طبعا)))_
> 
> _أسعد الله مسائكم بكل خير_
> *بعد الإطلاع على التفاصيل والإستماع للمكالمه الشهينه*
> ...



*كلها أدلة غير صحيحة ومش مضمونة
وشاعرنا الكبير عصام علم الدين
هيبقى حكم بيننا وبينكم
واحنا لحكمة منتظرين
بيحللوا الاصوات

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفوا غيرها*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اختى العزيزة 
> قيثارة 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> ايه السعاده والفرحه اللى عمت كل الراءات بسبب خصم درجتين منك 
> 
> 
> ...


*بتخصم يا ريس
وكمان عقاب يا خبر ابيض
طيب عاقبنى ورجع الخصم قيثارة مظلومة ياريس
اوعى يا قيثارة تسيبى حقك
صفية معانا
ولا يهمنا
شكرا ياريس

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## لمسه

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اولا احنا عارفين خططكم بتاعت الكوسه دي ..يعني ماتحاااااااااولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووش .. عايزين تبوظو العلاقه بينا وبين لمسه .. لا لا لا احنا كاشفينكم من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
> 
> ولقد اجريت اتصال مع الانسه لمسه وقالت مستحيييييييييييل اخونك يا معلمه انا فدااء للنونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات .. اااااااااااااااااه امال ايييييييييييييييييييييييه .. وانا اطالب لمسه بالحضور حالا والرد على البرنس يحيى زكريا لانه بيلفق الاحدااااااااااااث ويدس السم فيما بينا 
> 
> ودلوقتي هاتقول كمان مافيش شفافيه وبينا اتصال وبنغشش بعض 
> 
> 
> ...





مين مين مين 
فين فين فين 

ده انا نهى يعنى دلعى نوناااااااااااااااا

وجمع نونا نونااااااااااااااات 

يعنى بتجرو بدمى 

ده ايه الادعااااااااااااااءت دى والافترااااااااااااااااااات من الراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءت

هاروح افطر وجايلكوووووووووووو 

يلااااا كوووووول راء يخبى عياله عشان النونا جايااااااااااااااله

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *بتخصم يا ريس
> وكمان عقاب يا خبر ابيض
> طيب عاقبنى ورجع الخصم قيثارة مظلومة ياريس
> اوعى يا قيثارة تسيبى حقك
> صفية معانا
> ولا يهمنا
> شكرا ياريس
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*


لأ ياريس

فيثاره لاء

أنا السبب
أنا السبب

هى مظلومه



مظلومه

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءء


سامحينى يافيثا


أنا شحورتك


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


وهكذا اسدل الستار على الموقف المؤثر الباكى

فى فيلمنا الفضيحه 

رنتة تليفون كشفتلى النون

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لأ ياريس
> 
> فيثاره لاء
> 
> أنا السبب
> أنا السبب
> 
> هى مظلومه
> 
> ...


*وكان معكم المفتش كرومبو من قناة السويس

هفطر واصلي الترويح وارجعلكم الصبر حلو
*

----------


## لمسه

> ايها الساده اليكم آخر  أنباء الثالثه صباحا 
> 
> تطورات الموقف فى فضيحة أنوش جيت الشهيره
> 
> قامت وزاره الداخليه الرائيه بتحقيقات واسعه فى هذا المجال كما قامت قوات الداخليه الرائيه
> 
> بالقبض على بعض العناصر النونيه والتحقيق معهم .
> 
> 
> ...




هسسسسسس  ::rolleyes:: هسسسسسسسسس  ::rolleyes:: هسسسسسسسسسس  ::rolleyes:: 

اسسسسسسكت فضحضنااااااااااا ياعمونااااااااااا 

ماشى عليا وعلى اعداااائى 


اهيئ



اهيئ



اهيئ

الحقونى يابنات الحقونى 

جم عندنا الدار وخدونى 

وتحت السلاح وهددونى 

مظلوم والنبى مظلوم 

انا اعترفت تحت تهديد السلالالالاح 

هددونى يااخواتى النونه والنونات اختكو اتبعزقت ياخونا 

الحقووووووووناااااااااااااااااا :Evil 2: 

*( صبرك علينا انت اللى بدئت مالنااش دعوه)*

وانا اطعن فى هذا الادعاااء  والافترااااااااء بتاع الرررءءءءءءءءء

هاتولى حقىىىىىىى عايزه حقىىىىىىى





وسمعنى سلام لكل النونااااات  :f2: 

انا ليا مين غيرك وهاعيش لمين غيرك 


بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد

بيب بيب مكسب عال بيب بيب من غير تظبيط

نياهاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 

بعد اعتراف الشحرورة بأنها السبب فى  اعلان النتيجة  فى غير موعدها 

تقرر احالتها لنيابة المسابقات الرمضانية للتحقيق معها فيما نسب اليها 

وعليه 

تقرر عدم ركوبها الطائرة الجامبو  الخضراء اليوم 

وسوف تسافر  رحلة اليوم على ظهر جمل 



انتظرونا الساعة 12 اليوم 

فى مفأجاه من العيار الثقيل 

تابعونا

----------


## اسكندرانى

وَقِّفْ لِى خلِّينى بوس

شبابيك الحلو بطرطوس 

شحروره هى السبب 

واهى مره وتعدى

قرَّبْ لى يا غوار 

خدنى معاك بلدى

الدوله دى دولتى

والدى اتولد فيها

لكن بمصريتى

حوصف واقول فيها




قالوا لى ياما كتير

أمشى وروح زورها

دى بلاد ماليها الخير

يا بخته مين زارها

رديت وقلت يا ناس 

معرفش فيها حد

مصرى وحعيش مصرى

من نشإتى للحد

لكنى برضو حروح



اتمشى فى الصهباء

وامشى فى حوارى حلب

محلاكى يا شهباء

فيها مسجد السيده

مسجد صلاح الدين

ونجيب ياميش رمضان

فستق وقمر الدين

فيها بلد معروف



افهمنى يا سيد نا

ناكله كتير بالزوف

واحنا فى موالدنا

وفيها برضو ميناء

اسمه لزق فيا

سألت احنا فين

قالولى اللاذقيه




فيها جزء نن العين

سارقُه ولا صهيون

جول واضربه فى اتنين

بكره نعيد ونصون

الحل اهه مضمون

صحصح لى يا وجدى

ماتخلى ايها نون

تسبقنا فى تحدى

----------


## قلب مصر

سورياااااااااا

----------


## kethara

*سوريا
مع تحيتـــى

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

سوريا

----------


## قلب مصر

:Girl (12):  :Girl (12):  :Girl (12):  :Girl (12): 
قال راءات قال  ::

----------


## لمسه

سوريا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*النت فصل يؤ يؤ*

----------


## لمسه

*

يحيا العدل يحيا العدل

 والنبى لنكيد العزاااااااااااال ونقول اللى ماعمره اتقااااااااااااااااااااااال



بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد

بيب بيب مكسب عال بيب بيب من غير تظبيط




*

----------


## e_elassas

سوووووووريا

----------


## اسكندرانى

شكر خاص 
للاستاذ الكريم والشاعر القدير 

يحيى زكريا 




 على تعاونه الكريم  فى هذه الحلقة 

الذى امتعنا  بخفة روح  مصرية جميله 

ووجبة شعريه متفرده  لا يقدر عليها الا البرنس 


خالص شكرى وتقديرى لحضرتك

----------


## اسكندرانى

وصلنى الان :

 الجمل اللى ركباه الشحرورة 

 طق ماااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## لمسه

انا لله وان اليه راجعووووووون 

طب العزا فين وامتى

----------


## e_elassas

لا اله الا الله البقاء والدوام لله

استنى يالمسه خدينى معاكى العزا 

ياالله كله فانى والله

----------


## لمسه

تعالى تعالى هاتى ايدك ياحبيبتى 

استنى حاااااااااااسب ىىىىىىىىىىى السلمه المكسووووووووووووره

----------


## قلب مصر

هههههههههههه
ولا يهمك يا شحرورة من الجمل اللي طق ومات دا يا حبيبتي
أصله راء من الراءات  :: 
تعالي أنا جايبالك بسكليتة 3 عجلات أنما ايه نوناية من النونات  ::p: 
قال راءات قال  :Girl (13):

----------


## قلب مصر

البرنس الكبير قوي أستاذنا يحيى زكريا
مش عارفة أقولك ايه الحقيقة  :: 
شوفت وش حضرتك حلو على النونات ازاي وخصوصا أنا يعني
أهو لما كتبت الحلقة لأول مرة في تاريخ الجمهورية العربية المتحدة  ::   أفوز بالمركز الأول  ::no1:: 

مستنينك كل حلقة ماشي علشان الراءات ميشوفوش أي مركز خالص حلو عليهم قوي مركز السنبلاوين  ::

----------


## e_elassas

> تعالى تعالى هاتى ايدك ياحبيبتى 
> 
> استنى حاااااااااااسب ىىىىىىىىىىى السلمه المكسووووووووووووره



والنبى يابنتى منا شايفه اشلى نشيت النضاره

هاتى ايدك يخليهملك  هههههههههههههههه

----------


## M!sS Roro

ســــــوريا .. 

انا رحت لطرطوس دي  :4:

----------


## M!sS Roro

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله احلى لغز مر بتاريخ المسابقه دي  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

:Sad:  :PYTAJNIK: 


> وصلنى الان :
> 
> الجمل اللى ركباه الشحرورة 
> 
> طق ماااااااااااااااااااااات


 
*ياساتر يارب*

*ذنبه فى رقبتك يأستاذ نادر*


*شحورة الجمل ليه*

*حضرتك عارف إن حمولته مش أكتر مت 300 كيلو*

**

*تقوم تضاعفها*
**



*ياراااااااااااااااااااااااجل*

*لاء طبعا مش من الرااااااااااااات ده أكيد جمل مؤنث*

*المهم دلوقتى*

*الصحراء اللى كان ماشى عليها الجمل بحمله التقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل ده*

*حصلها حاجه*

**

*وبعدين لمسه كانت معاها بتعمل إيه*

*أكيد كانت هى السوااااااااااااااااااااااااقه*
 :Robot:  :Robot:  :Robot: 

 ::shit::  ::shit:: 
 ::shit::

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحل سوريا 

والجميل فى الأمر أن الشاعر يحيى زكريا له أصول سوريا بالفعل 
لكن اللى يتعامل معاه 
يبصم بالعشرة إنه مصرى حتى النخاع
حلقه رائعه ومتميزة بالفعل  :good: 
كعادة حلقات المسابقه التى تسعدنا وتدخل البهجة والسرور على قلوبنا 
تحية تقدير للاسكندرانى النادر والرائعة الشحرورة 
بقدر البهجه والسعادة التى صنعوها هنا 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> شكر خاص 
> للاستاذ الكريم والشاعر القدير 
> 
> يحيى زكريا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  على تعاونه الكريم  فى هذه الحلقة 
> ...



الغالى نادر والغاليه شحروره

أولا عيب حكاية الشكر دى لانى مش ضيف ومش غريب انا ساهمت بواحد على 14 من مجهود 

جبار بتقوم بيه انت والشحروره وانا بقول 1 على 14 عشان محمد سعيد كتب حلقه عشان 

الحساب فى الاخر  احمد صلاح قاللى الحلقه بسبعه الاف جنيه زى التلفزيون ومديك انت وشحروره

 عربون كبير فحتقولوا شكرا والكلام الفاضى ده لا يا حبيبى ما يمشيش معايا حقى حاخده محمد

سعيد اتنازل هو حر انا بقى مش حتنازل عنك ابدا مهما يكون ...

المهم بتمنى تكون الحلقه عجبتكم وكان دمها خفيف يارب .. وطبعا حقول الحل هديه لكل النونات

حبيبات قلبى عشان بس يعرفوا انى قلب حنين وبحب لهم الخير ..

يا كل النونات الحل هو تركيا

اه انا ابويا تركى ياللا اكتبوا الحل بسرعه ..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> ســــــوريا .. 
> 
> انا رحت لطرطوس دي



افشرى يا ختى افشرى

هو احنا يعنى كنا فى المطار ساعه ما زرتيها

والله الشحتفه اشتغلت معاكى يا رورو بدأتى تفشرى وتعيشى الدور

حلاوتك يا برنس 

عقبال الباقى

----------


## اسكندرانى

لو تتنازل يا برنس عن نصيبك فى الحلقة 

وفى نصيبك فى الاعلانات 

 وفى بدل السفر الى اللاذقيه وطرطوس 

حاعتمد النتيجة اللى انت قلت عليها 

تركيا 

هى الاجابة الصحيحه 




حقيقى يا برنس 

لا اجد من الكلمات ما يوفيك حقك 

بقدر ما تسعدنا بمدخلاتك الجميله

----------


## M!sS Roro

> افشرى يا ختى افشرى
> 
> هو احنا يعنى كنا فى المطار ساعه ما زرتيها
> 
> والله الشحتفه اشتغلت معاكى يا رورو بدأتى تفشرى وتعيشى الدور
> 
> حلاوتك يا برنس 
> 
> عقبال الباقى


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كشفتني  :: 

بسراحه انا مارحتش لطرطوس بس بنعدي من جنبها كل سنه .. انا رحت لصلنفا والاذقيه وبلودان وبس ::stpd::  ..

اما طرطوس وحيااااااتك يا عمو الصيف الجاي هاروحلهااا  :good:  واجيبلك هديه معايا  ::$:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

يا جماعه الراءات انا عاوز احكى لكم على حاجه

من امبارح لحد النهارده النونات هرونى اتصالات لما نفوخى اتوجع وكلهم طالبين العفو والسماح

واعلان هدنه وهم بعد كده حيبقوا حلوات مطيعات ومش حيحلوا مسابقات وكلهم بقوقوا قطعوا 

قلبى والله وكلهم بحاولوا يلزقوا التهمه لشحروره لوحدها ..

قلب مصر ساعتين بتعيط وحلفت على الختمه انها ما تعرف الموضوع ده من اساسه وقالت لى يا 

برنس انت برضو بتصدق انى مع النونات دول كلهم كدابين وعاوزين يوقعوا بينا بس خلاص من 

دلوقت انا مع الراءات ومش حخلى ولا نونه تحل ..وبعدها دخلت قيثاره بجد يا جماعه قلبى انفطر

من عياطها ومحايلتها .. معلش يا برنس احنا برضو عيش وملح فاكر موضوع المرسم والتواصلات 

الجميله اللى بينا دى عشره عمرها ما تتنسى .. قلت لها انتى اللى بدأتى يا قيثاره ومشيتى ورا 

كلامهم قالت غلطه يا سى البرنس غلطه ومش حتكرر تانى أهون عليك يا برنس دنا قيثاره اللى 

كنت معاك فى مواضيع حلوه كتير عاوز النونات على اخر الزمن يشمتوا فيا ..قلت لها خلاص يا امينه

قصدى خلاص يا قيثاره بس لو حصلت تانى ..راحت رده ابدا عمرها ما حتحصل يا اخويا وان حصلت 

منى تانى ابقى اعمل ما بدالك ..شويه ومكالمه من الكويت نعم يا رورو قالت لى سامحنى تبت 

خلاص عن ذنبى وان كنت قلت كلام من غلبى تبقى انت والايام والراءات والاوهام عليا ..

وقعدت تقوق ييجى ساعتين والله ما حعملها تانى ابوس على راسك تسامحنى انا مش عارفه 

قلب مصر وهايدى ولمسه ضحكوا عليا ازاى وخلونى مشيت وراهم خلاص يا رورو بس متعمليهاش

 تانى قالت لا تانى ولا تالت تبت يا برنس توبه نصوحه شويه ودخلت هايدى وهى متغاظه 

ومتشنجه وبتقوق ..نعم يا هايدى قالت لى طبعا انت صدقت الكلام بتاع النونات اللى قالوه عليا

طب بص بقى كل النونات دول بغيروا منى ومتغاظين منى وقلبهم حيولع منى وعاوزين يوقعوا

بينا وانا معملتش حاجه خالص وقعدت تعيط وتغنى ..

بريئه بريئه احلف لك بريئه 

عاتبنى حاسبنى وشوف الحقيقه

مانيش طالبه منك يا دوب غير دقيقه

بريئه برببببببببببئه

خلاص يا هايدى بس ما تسمعيش كلام النونات تانى قالت لى ولا عمرى حعرفهم وخصوصا اللى 

اسمها قلب مصر دى قال عاملالى زعيمه نونات قال لحد ما ودتنا فى داهيه

وشويه وتليفون مليان عياط وبكاء وعويل مين حضرتك انا لمسه يا برنس مالك يا لمسه خضتينى 

فيه ايه قالت لى غلط يا برنس والمسامح كريم وانت طول عمرك قلبك كبير وبتسامح الغريب قبل 

القريب يبقى مش حتسامح لموسه قلت لها يا لمسه انتى غلطى جامد قالت ربنا يسامحمهم

قيثاره وقلب مصر وهايدى ورورو هم اللى ضحكوا عليا انا مش حقول غير ربنا يسامحهم وربنا هو 

اللى يتصرف معاهم قلت لها طيب يا لمسه اذا حصلت تانى قالت لى ابدا ورحمة ابو اسعد ابدا

انا خلاص بعدت عنهم كلهم بورييييه منهم بورييييه دول لا يتصاحبوا ولا يتعاشروا ..

طيب يا لمسه خلاص عفا الله عما سلف راحت مزغرده فى التليفون وسمعت الجيران بهنوها

مبروك يا لموسه فيه ايه قالت لهم خلاص البرنس سامحنى ..

ولو قعدت اقول لكم على باقى النونات مش حنخلص النهارده 

ايه رايكم يا راءات اسامحهم ولا لاااااااااااااااااء

انتم عارفين انا ديمقراطى

----------


## M!sS Roro

> يا جماعه الراءات انا عاوز احكى لكم على حاجه
> 
> من امبارح لحد النهارده النونات هرونى اتصالات لما نفوخى اتوجع وكلهم طالبين العفو والسماح
> 
> واعلان هدنه وهم بعد كده حيبقوا حلوات مطيعات ومش حيحلوا مسابقات وكلهم بقوقوا قطعوا 
> 
> قلبى والله وكلهم بحاولوا يلزقوا التهمه لشحروره لوحدها ..
> 
> قلب مصر ساعتين بتعيط وحلفت على الختمه انها ما تعرف الموضوع ده من اساسه وقالت لى يا 
> ...




وغــــــرق منتــدى ابنااء مصر بدموع النونات والكل جايب سفن وبواخر علشان ينقذو الاعضاء ..  :: 

وابن البلد طلب مساانده ومساعده من باقي المنتدياات وطلب هيئة الامم المتحده كمان حتى يرى مين السبب في هذه الكارثه الانسااانيه لان دمووووووع النووووونات مازالت شغاااااااااااله ومش راضيين يسكتوو لان البررررررررررررررررررررنس يحيى مش راضي علينا ..  ::'(: 

وابن البلد راح هوا كمان باس راس البرنس يحيى زكريا وقاله ابوس ايييييييييييييدك انقذني المنتدى هايغرق ده اكل عيشي يا برنس ارجوووووووووووووووووك ده انا ماليش غيرك انقذني وقولهم  يبطلو عياااط بقى ..  :Sad: 


ولا زالت الدموع مستمرررره ومستمرررررررره والمنتدى على شفا حفره من الغرق الكاامل والنااااس بتصوت الحقووووووووووووووونا الحقووووووونا يا ولاد الحلااااااااااااااااال ..  ::eek:: 


وهيئة الامم المتحده وابن البلد في انتظار رد  البرنس الاستاذ يحيى زكريا .. هل سوف يرضى على النونات وينقذ المنتدى ام لا ؟؟؟


تابعوونا في الحلقه القادمه ..  :y: 

من مسلسل .. 

دموع لا تنتهي .

اخراج العضوه النونيه .. رورور .

----------


## وجدى محمود

*وحياتك يحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي*
*تررم تررم*

**
*ماهى رايحه فى نحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*
**
*تررم تررم*

*لو صدقنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها*

*حنرحو فى داهياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*وإسمع من وجدى*

*وغلاوتك عندى*

*هى بقت تهذى*

*وحتفضل تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهيه*



*مش عارف مالها* 

*ومش عارف*

*إيه اللى جرالها*
**

*شكلها متأخره عالطبخه*
**
*حد يوصلها*
**
*وأنا عن نفسى* 
*مأوصل نونا*
*مين يستحملها*
*حتسوق فى الفشر تجننى*
*كده من أولها*
*يعنى يأستااااااااااااااااااذى*

*ترررم ترررم*

*شوف حد يوااااااااااااااااااااااازى*
*ترررم ترررم*

*وأنا مالنحيادى*

*مهما نونا تهاااااااااااااااتى*

*مسدوده ودااااااااااااااااانى*

 :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

ايها الساده اليكم البيان التالى

يعلن حزب ( عالم افضل بلا نونات ) مسئوليته عن اختفاء الشحروره ويحيط علم الجميع ان 

الشحروره موجوده عندنا بمكان ما وتخضع للاستجواب العنيف والتعذيب القاسى الرهيب

فقد قامت المخابرات الرائيه بوضع عبوه ناسفه فى طريق الجمل الذى تركبه الشحروره

وعند مرور المأسوف على شبابه انفجرت فيه العبوه واوقع شحروره على الارض قبل ان 

يلفظ انفاسه الاخيره ويصعد الى الرفيق الاعلى فقامت قواتنا بالقبض على الشحروره

وما زال التحقيق معها مستمر والعذاب بزيد بزيد بزيد فى حلاوته دايما بزيد و تملى جديد

تمللى جديييييييد .. سامعين صريخ الشحروره ... والله صوتها بقطع قلبى ..

انما حنعمل ايه ادى الله وادى حكمته ...

مسكييينه

محدش بفوز بالساهل

----------


## kethara

> *بتخصم يا ريس
> وكمان عقاب يا خبر ابيض
> طيب عاقبنى ورجع الخصم قيثارة مظلومة ياريس
> اوعى يا قيثارة تسيبى حقك
> صفية معانا
> ولا يهمنا
> شكرا ياريس
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*


*شحرورة المنتدى

مبسوطة من اللى حصلى بسببك
يعنى أعمل ايه
بس خلاص قلبى مسامحك انت بردة نونانيه
وصاحبتى مش هأقدر أخاصمك
ههههههههههههههههه
وبالعند فى الراءات 

بجد من اسعد الأوقات يا شحرورة
اللى بنقضيها هنا بينكم
ربنا يسعد كل أوقاتك

مع تحيتـــــى*

----------


## kethara

> قال راءات قال


*
أحلى قلب لمصر

ألف مبروك شاطرة
المهم تكون مع النوناااات وبس
النونات دايما للفوز مكتسحات
هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## kethara

> *وكان معكم المفتش كرومبو من قناة السويس
> 
> هفطر واصلي الترويح وارجعلكم الصبر حلو
> *


*الغالية هايدى

معكِ حق انتِ سمعتى النشرة بردة
هههههههههههههههههه
النونات النونات
أحلى وأرق الكائنات*

----------


## kethara

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> بعد اعتراف الشحرورة بأنها السبب فى  اعلان النتيجة  فى غير موعدها 
> 
> تقرر احالتها لنيابة المسابقات الرمضانية للتحقيق معها فيما نسب اليها 
> 
> وعليه 
> ...



*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

لو المفاجأت من العيار ده
يبقى معلشى بقى يا شحرورتنا
مضطرين نسكت عنك شوية بس مش ممكن
ابدا عنك نستغنى يا أحلى نونانية
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس الراءات وشهم حلو على النونات
بأنتظارك يا شحرورة
والا أنتى صحيح عجبتك أنوش بتاعت هايدى
ياللا تعالى يا أنوش

مع تحيتـــــى*

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل البرنس يحيى زكريا
عدوى الودوود





تحية بحجم حضورك الطاغى ورقى حرفك الشجى

شكرا لإمتاع ذائقتنا بزخات عطر كلماتك

وروعة سحر بيانك

وخفة ظلك التى أحتوتنا بسعادة لا توصف

وتنسمنا منها عبير لا مثيل له

ودوما بأنتظار تعليقاتك المرحة الرقيقة

فأعلم أنك فنان شاعر وأنسان رقيق

دام تألقك ووجودك المؤثر

مع تحيتـــــى

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> أخى الفاضل البرنس يحيى زكريا
> عدوى الودوود
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تحية بحجم حضورك الطاغى ورقى حرفك الشجى
> 
> ...



الرد ده بهديه للنونات عشان مايقولوش البرنس بيكدب ومحدش اتصل بيه من النونات

اهو قيثاره بدأت الهدنه وعماله تقول كلام ناعم وجميل ولسه باقى النونات حيدخلوا يعلنوا

عن انسحابهم من المسابقة وحيقدموا فروض الولاء والطاعه حالا ...

ياللا يا نونات واحده واحده وبالدور متزاحموش قوى كده كلكم حتقدموا فروض الولاء والطاعه

يا ماما واحده وانتى وهى بتزقوا بعض ليه حتوقعوا بعض ..

----------


## M!sS Roro

وبانتظــــــآآر رد البرنس الاستاذ يحيى زكريا ..  :y: 






> وهيئة الامم المتحده وابن البلد في انتظار رد البرنس الاستاذ يحيى زكريا .. هل سوف يرضى على النونات وينقذ المنتدى ام لا ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> تابعوونا في الحلقه القادمه .. 
> 
> من مسلسل .. 
> 
> دموع لا تنتهي .
> 
> ...



ماذا تتوقعون ..  ::

----------


## Dr_rehab

الحمد لله لحقت قبل المعاد الساعة 11.52

سورياااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 




نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة السابعة




انتظرونا غدا  الجمعة الساعة 12 فى الحلقة الثامنه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*جيت ارمي التماسي على كل النونات

إللي مشرفنا والمراكز الأول بتاعتهم بالذات

والراءات إللي ماتملكش غير الكلام أحلى تحيه 

على جيوشهم المهزومه وسمعني السلام تلاتات تلاتات*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> وبانتظــــــآآر رد البرنس الاستاذ يحيى زكريا .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماذا تتوقعون ..



والله يا رورو

الموضوع ده يتوقف على موقف اخواتك النونات

لو عملوا زى ما فهمونى فى التليفون وانسحبوا من المسابقه وجم قدموا فروض الطاعه والولاء

ساعتها بس حفكر .. واخده بالك ... حفكر ارضى ولا لااااااااااء

----------


## الشحرورة

> لأ ياريس
> 
> فيثاره لاء
> 
> أنا السبب
> أنا السبب
> 
> هى مظلومه
> مظلومه
> ...


*أخى الكريم وجدى

بردة مهما يعملوا الراءات مش هيقدروا
يوقعوا بين النونات
قيثارة مسامحانى
هههههههههههههههههه
شدوا حيلكم بس
عايزين نتايج مش كلاااااااااام

رمضان كريم*



> *وكان معكم المفتش كرومبو من قناة السويس
> 
> هفطر واصلي الترويح وارجعلكم الصبر حلو
> *


*اهلا هايدى العسولة

معاكى حق اذاعة منين دى
مونتوكالو والا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا قمر منتظراكى دايما

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> بعد اعتراف الشحرورة بأنها السبب فى  اعلان النتيجة  فى غير موعدها 
> 
> تقرر احالتها لنيابة المسابقات الرمضانية للتحقيق معها فيما نسب اليها 
> 
> وعليه 
> ...


*أستاذى اسكندرانى

ياريس ايوة أعترفت واحنا قابلين بالتحقيق
احنا نونات مبنخافوش
وبنستحمل اى شيئ المهم الراءات بس يصمدوا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما أجمل السفر بالنااااااااقة
اهو من باب التغيير

شكرا لوجودك الطيب يا ريس

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *سوريا
> مع تحيتـــى
> 
> *





> سورياااااااااا





> سوريا





> سوريا





> *
> 
> يحيا العدل يحيا العدل
> 
>  والنبى لنكيد العزاااااااااااال ونقول اللى ماعمره اتقااااااااااااااااااااااال
> 
> 
> 
> بيب بيب حوا حديد بيب بيب قلب شديد
> ...


*مبروووك لكال الفائزات
وخصوصا النونات
وكمان أخى أهلاوى شديد
لساه يا ناس عنيد

معاكى حق يا لموووووس
الراء حديد
النون سيحة
هههههههههههههههههههه*


> سوووووووريا


*شطورة يا اليسا
منتظرينك دايما*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى الغالى البرنس يحيى زكريا

كل كلمات الشكر تقف عاجزة أمام كرمك الجميل
لهديتك التى شرفتنى وشرفت الفزورة
لا حرمنا الله من هدياك وطيبة قلبك
ودائما حضرتك متعاون وطيب القلب
رغم تظاهرك انك جامد انت وقلبك من ناحية النونات
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم الايادى المبدعة يارب
ورمضان يعود عليك بالخير ومعانا دايما

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> وصلنى الان :
> 
>  الجمل اللى ركباه الشحرورة 
> 
>  طق ماااااااااااااااااااااات


*
ايه ده ياريس
انا مشوفتش ولا اخدتش بالى

وكمان بتسرب معلومات غلط
مين قالك طق ومات
ههههههههههههههههههه
ده من سحرى قالى هاوصلك وابرك جنبك
يا أجمل الفاتنات
ههههههههههههههههههه
اهو ارحم من الجامبو القديمة
الله يسامحك ياريس
مش هاعديها دى
ماااااااااااااااااشى

انتظرنى بالحلقة الجاية*

----------


## الشحرورة

> انا لله وان اليه راجعووووووون 
> 
> *متصدقيش اوووووووووشاعة مغرضة*
> 
> طب العزا فين وامتى





> لا اله الا الله البقاء والدوام لله
> 
> استنى يالمسه خدينى معاكى العزا 
> 
> ياالله كله فانى والله


*
انتوا ايه ماصدقتم
الجمل بخير
وانا يا نونات بخير
عند فى الراءات واشاعاتهم المغرضة
هههههههههههههههههههههه

انا اهوووووووووووووووو
والجمل اهوووووووووووووو

*


> تعالى تعالى هاتى ايدك ياحبيبتى 
> 
> استنى حاااااااااااسب ىىىىىىىىىىى السلمه المكسووووووووووووره


*انتم مش عايزين تصدقوا
طيب انتظرووووووونى الليلة
وكل ليلة
مع فزورة جميلة
ههههههههههههههههههه*





> هههههههههههه
> ولا يهمك يا شحرورة من الجمل اللي طق ومات دا يا حبيبتي
> أصله راء من الراءات 
> تعالي أنا جايبالك بسكليتة 3 عجلات أنما ايه نوناية من النونات 
> قال راءات قال





> ســــــوريا .. 
> 
> انا رحت لطرطوس دي


*الغالية قلب مصر

انا مرحوتش وهاركب البسكليته الرحلة الجاية
من عيونى يا قمر
وهارجع للريس الجمل
انا ناقصة عله على قلبى
راء تاااااااااااااااانى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
منتظراكم تساندونا*




> *ياساتر يارب*
> 
> *ذنبه فى رقبتك يأستاذ نادر*
> 
> 
> *شحورة الجمل ليه*
> 
> *حضرتك عارف إن حمولته مش أكتر مت 300 كيلو*
> 
> ...


*الرد عليكم صورة الجمل
يكذب الاشاعه
ونبطل بقى غيرة موننا
ومنتظرينكم بالحل الصحيح
ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## لمسه

*

ايييييييوووووووووووووه ياجدعااااااااااان ايووووووون  كده ظهر الحق 

اكييييد اكييييييد اووووووووووشااااااعااااااااااااااااااااات

نعم الشجره المثمره لازم الرااااء يطلع لها اشااااعات 


ياااااخراااااابى على رائ شكووووكو

احنا اهوووووووووووووو منتظرييييين من العصرررررررررررررررر 

تعالى تعالى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

ده أكيد جمل مستنسخ 

ومش بعيده كمان

 يكون جمل طين

بس اللى مستغربله

إستنسختى القله بتاعته إزاى
ساره وهايدى هما اللى عملوها

أنا شوفتهم فى المعمل

بيعملو عمل

قصدى
قلة جمل يابختكم ببعض

ده مش قر ولا حاجه والله

اللهم هذا حسد

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *
> انتوا ايه ماصدقتم
> الجمل بخير
> وانا يا نونات بخير
> عند فى الراءات واشاعاتهم المغرضة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اهوووووووووووووووو
> والجمل اهوووووووووووووو
> ...




حلاوتك يا حسن يا اسمر

انا اهوووو والجمل اهووووو

بس فين أنوش يا هووووووو

عزيزات النونات

الصوره دى والكلام اللى قريتوه اجهزة مخابرات الراءات هى اللى سربتها للمنتدى

عشان بس نهديكم شويه وتطمنوا والاخر نطلع بالمفاجأه اللى حتزلزل كل النونات

أنوش يا عينى بتتعرض لاقوى انواع العذاب كهربا ونفخ وجلد وسحل وكمان بنقول لها نكت بايخه

زياده فى القهر والتنكيل .. سامعين صريخها يا نونات .. لالالالالا مش ممكن اللى بيحصل لها ..

حرام حرام حرام .. ارجوكم خلوها تسكت صوتها بهزنى وبخللى جسمى يقسعر ... مش ممكن

انا ماشفتش تعذيب بالمنظر ده مش ناقص الا اننا ندخلها الهولوكوست ودى اخر مرحله عشان

بعد كده انوش حتبقى بح .. مش ممكن يا أنوش صريخك ده انا بتعذب يا ماما حرام عليكى..

بتقولوا ايه ؟؟ أأمر بوقف التعذيب .. والله عاوز اعمل كده بس مكسل ..يوووووه يا أنوش صوتك بهز

وجدانى وكل كيانى هز .. والله حرام عليكى تعذبينى بالشكل ده .. ايه معندكيش رحمه

----------


## M!sS Roro

انا خارجه دلوقتي رايحه لطرطوس ..  :: 

بس ارجع ,, هارد على روااااااااااق . واكمل حلقات مسلسل دموع لاتنتهي مع الاستاذ يحيى زكريا ..  ::p:

----------


## لمسه

* حلو مسلسل دى ياريمووووووووو ايون كده صحصحى معانا ههههههههههههههه

يلاااااااا ياريمو عليكى انتى المسرحيه بقااااااااااااااااا

خالينا نفرفش ونزقطط*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساءوووووووووووووووو ورد على النونات

بصو ياجدعان انا مش شيفى غير بعين واحده عيني باظت من الحسد بتاع الراءات

اول لما ينزل السؤال حد يبعتلي عيل صغير يندهني علشان ادخل

وبالتوفيق النهارده*

----------


## لمسه

*االف الف سلامه 
ماشى ماشى اختك موجوده اهوووووووووووووووو 

فاصل اعلانى ويبدا المسلسل 


هذه المسااااااابجه برعااااية الشحروره والشحرورات رات رات رات *

----------


## وجدى محمود

*اقتباس*

*المشانكه الأصنيه بواسطة الشاعنه الكبينه*

*هايدى*

*مساءوووووووووووووووو وند على الناأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأت*

*بصو ياجدعان انا مش شياف غير بعين واحده عيني باظت من الحسد بتاع النونااااااااااااااات*

*اول لما ينزل السؤان حد يبعتني عييين صغين يندهني من على القهوه* 


*عنشان ادخل أجيب الديل من ديبه*


*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*


*حاضن يامعنمه هايدى*

*أنا صبيتك لمسه*

*متنسيش السجاين والمعسن*

*وبالتوفيق النهارده*
*__________________*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الحل سوريا 
> 
> والجميل فى الأمر أن الشاعر يحيى زكريا له أصول سوريا بالفعل 
> لكن اللى يتعامل معاه 
> يبصم بالعشرة إنه مصرى حتى النخاع
> حلقه رائعه ومتميزة بالفعل 
> كعادة حلقات المسابقه التى تسعدنا وتدخل البهجة والسرور على قلوبنا 
> تحية تقدير للاسكندرانى النادر والرائعة الشحرورة 
> بقدر البهجه والسعادة التى صنعوها هنا 
> محبه بلا حدود


*استاذى الغالى المايسترو الرائع
محمد سعيد

منور المسابقة بكلامك الطيب الجميل
والحقنا من البرنس شوية
مطلع عينينا وبيصرح بأنباء كلها مغالطه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عارفه انك حقانى وطيب
 وسعيدة انك مننا قريب
والفرحة بتسعد وتهلل أكتر 
لما تهادينا بزيارتك الحلوة
وتنور ليالينا بكلماتك الرقيقة
دايما بأنتظارك

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الغالى نادر والغاليه شحروره
> 
> أولا عيب حكاية الشكر دى لانى مش ضيف ومش غريب انا ساهمت بواحد على 14 من مجهود 
> 
> جبار بتقوم بيه انت والشحروره وانا بقول 1 على 14 عشان محمد سعيد كتب حلقه عشان 
> 
> الحساب فى الاخر  احمد صلاح قاللى الحلقه بسبعه الاف جنيه زى التلفزيون ومديك انت وشحروره
> 
>  عربون كبير فحتقولوا شكرا والكلام الفاضى ده لا يا حبيبى ما يمشيش معايا حقى حاخده محمد
> ...



*أستاذى الكريم البرنس يحيى زكريا

الله يكرمك على طيبتك ومننحرمش من وجودك الجميل
استاذ بكل شيئ يارب دايما معانا
ومتغيبش تانى عننا

باقولك أيه اظبط ليه رجعت بقى تقول طيب
وحونين والكلام اللى بياثر فيه ده
هههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى ده استسلام والا ايه
فهمنى بس الخط ماشى فين فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هتفرجوا عنى عشان الحلقة الليلة
ههههههههههههههههه

منتظرة ردك يا برنس

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا جماعه الراءات انا عاوز احكى لكم على حاجه
> 
> من امبارح لحد النهارده النونات هرونى اتصالات لما نفوخى اتوجع وكلهم طالبين العفو والسماح
> 
> واعلان هدنه وهم بعد كده حيبقوا حلوات مطيعات ومش حيحلوا مسابقات وكلهم بقوقوا قطعوا 
> 
> قلبى والله وكلهم بحاولوا يلزقوا التهمه لشحروره لوحدها ..
> 
> قلب مصر ساعتين بتعيط وحلفت على الختمه انها ما تعرف الموضوع ده من اساسه وقالت لى يا 
> ...


*

قال ايه البرنس ديموقراطى
ومنتظر رأى الراءات بايه بقى ؟؟؟
طيب بس يحلوا المسابقة زى الشطار
وانا عيطت وكمان كلمتك يا خبر ابيض جيبت الكلام ده منين
مش بتقول مخطوفة وبتعذبونى
وسايبنلى موبيل لعبة والا ايه وخط والا كارت يا سعادة البيه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ألعبوا غيرها
شحرورة متستسلميش ولا يونكن ابداااااااااااااااا
أعلن انى مهزومة
اموووووووت م الجوع والا اقول
انا مقهورة
دا انا يا برنس شحرورة
هههههههههههههههه

سلااااااااام*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> ايييييييوووووووووووووه ياجدعااااااااااان ايووووووون  كده ظهر الحق 
> 
> اكييييد اكييييييد اووووووووووشااااااعااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> نعم الشجره المثمره لازم الرااااء يطلع لها اشااااعات 
> 
> 
> ...


*الغالية الامزرة لموووووسة

انا جيت ولا تخافيش
شحرورة معاكم ولا تسبيكيش
النونات صامدات
للنهاية ولا يتنازلوش
وادى وردة يا قمر

*



> ده أكيد جمل مستنسخ 
> 
> ومش بعيده كمان
> 
>  يكون جمل طين
> 
> بس اللى مستغربله
> 
> إستنسختى القله بتاعته إزاى
> ...


*أخى الكريم وجدى

ي أخى بلاش تصدق الراءات
الصورة حقيقية وأسال استاذى اسكندرانى
ده الجمل والا تقليد
انا كلمته وقالى انا تحت أمرك يسا شحرورة
ومعاكى لاخر الفزورة
طبعا ده كلام الجمل
حتى أسالوووووووووووه
ههههههههههههههه

منتظرينكم الليلة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> حلاوتك يا حسن يا اسمر
> 
> انا اهوووو والجمل اهووووو
> 
> بس فين أنوش يا هووووووو
> 
> عزيزات النونات
> 
> الصوره دى والكلام اللى قريتوه اجهزة مخابرات الراءات هى اللى سربتها للمنتدى
> ...


*الرد مباشر على الهوا

انا اهو انا اهو انا اهو
قمر 14 أهو
وكلامنا مالهوش حد
ولا حد زينا حد
ومسابقتنا لاخر الشهر
ولا ابدا نلقى الشر
ودايما نتقابل بكل الود

انتظرنا الليلة
وليلة من بعد ليله
دايما تبقى جميلة
هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *مساءوووووووووووووووو ورد على النونات
> 
> بصو ياجدعان انا مش شيفى غير بعين واحده عيني باظت من الحسد بتاع الراءات
> 
> اول لما ينزل السؤال حد يبعتلي عيل صغير يندهني علشان ادخل
> 
> وبالتوفيق النهارده*


*العسولة هايدى

ألف سلامة لك يا جميل
ودلالك مالهوش مثيل
وعلى ألحان كلماتك
نغنى ونقول مووايل

منتظرينك يا قمر*

----------


## لمسه

خيااااااااانه من الراااااااااااااااات 

المزود مشغووول تلات ساعااااااااااااااات 

ياترى مين اللى شغلو كووووووووول ده 

دفعتووووووووو كاااااااااام للزعيم عشان يشغلو عننا 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لا ينكن نسكت ابداااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*تسلميلي يالموس والله يسلمك

وتسلمي يا أحلى أنوش والله يسلمك

وياللا نزلي بقى ........*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> خيااااااااانه من الراااااااااااااااات 
> 
> المزود مشغووول تلات ساعااااااااااااااات 
> 
> ياترى مين اللى شغلو كووووووووول ده 
> 
> دفعتووووووووو كاااااااااام للزعيم عشان يشغلو عننا 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ...


*الله يسهلهم يابنتي وفي الأخر بيخسرو*

----------


## الشحرورة

جلا جلا جلا

 من غير هرجلة

انا جيت

 من حبس أجبارى بالبيت

ومن بعد دوخة الجمل

بقى عندى أمل

بالجامبو نطير

من غير تغيير

دولتنا دولة أوربية 

ومعانا مش عندية

لها مدارس عندينا

 وجامعة جديدة

غالية علينا

وللأسلام مش عصبية

عبارة عن 16 ولاية

وبيزورها سنويا 

20 مليون أنسان

وكانت للتقسيم عنوان

وجدارها خلاص أنهد

ونهر الفرقة أتسد

وعاشت بأمان

بقى يا ريس تخطفنى

انت وبرنس كمان فنان





مين شحرورة

بادور عليكى 

وبكل حته باسال 

وأنادى وأقول دى شطورة

حد شاف جمل

عليه نونيانه منصورة

هاقولك كام أسم

من بلدنا المقصودة

عاصمتها جواها متحف

سلفادور دالى

فنان وفنه عالى

وموسيقار مشهور

من بون

وف بوتسدام

محميات طبيعية

ومعالم تاريخية

وعمارة كمان رومانية

وياللا يا شحرورة 

ونى من الفزوووووووورة

ووووووووووووووون

من الفزورة دى وووووووووون

----------


## لمسه

خلاص ياجدعان الاعلانات خلصت

----------


## Dr_rehab

المانيا

----------


## kethara

*ألمانيا

مع تحيتى*

----------


## قلب مصر

المانيااااااااااااا

----------


## لمسه

المانيااا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

المانيا

----------


## e_elassas

المانيا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياجدعان أنوش بتقول راحت بالجمل

كده ماتبقاش المانيا ...

كده تبقى المنيا وتحديداً منيا القمح*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*وسعوووووووووووووووو وسعووووووووووووووووووووووو .. 

احلى فزوره والله مافيش راءات 

انا جيت .. والحـل .. المـــــــآآنيا ,,*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نشرة أخبار الخامسه والعشرون

لقد تم إنسحبت القوات الرائيه من أرض المعركه

نتيجة للفوز الساحق لحزب النونات ... 

مما ادى إلى شعور القوات الرائيه بالإحباط والإستسلام 

والديلي الذي يؤكد كلامي انه لا يوجد ولا راء داخل أرض المنافسه

إنتظرونا مع نشرة الخامسه والعشرون لمزيد من الأحداث

كان معاكم ... 

هايدى أبو حفيظه من قناة الشحروره*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

[QUOTE=هايدى دياب;1325604]*نشرة أخبار الخامسه والعشرون

لقد تم إنسحبت القوات الرائيه من أرض المعركه

نتيجة للفوز الساحق لحزب النونات ... 

مما ادى إلى شعور القوات الرائيه بالإحباط والإستسلام 

والديلي الذي يؤكد كلامي انه لا يوجد ولا راء داخل أرض المنافسه

إنتظرونا مع نشرة الخامسه والعشرون لمزيد من الأحداث

كان معاكم ... 

هايدى أبو حفيظه من قناة الشحروره*[/QUOTE



إحلمى يا هايدى إحلمى

بكره يا حبيبتى تفوقى على الكابوس الكبييييير

لما تلاقى ان الراءات هم اللى كسبوا

وانتم حتلفوا تعددوا مع مرات الشيخ مصباح



قال كنا عاوزين نكسب الراءاااااااات

احنا اللى خيبنا واتبهدلنا يا حضرات

سيبونا بقى فى وكستنا وخيبتنااااااا

الراءات باتوا فى الفرح واحنا

من خيبتنا فى الهم نبااااااات

قالوا الناس خيبتهم سبت وحد

واحنا خيبتنا مآنسانا سنوااااااااات


والحل ألمانيا يا شرباااااات


كان معكم البرنس من برلين المحطه

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الى قائد قوات الرأأأأأأأأأت*

*لواء أركان حرب يحيى زكريا*

*تم وضع الفخ*

*حول*

*عُلم ودعهم يمرحون وينخدعو بالإنتصار*

*سوف نهجم فى تمام الساعه 33 بعد الفجر*

*وهن نيام*

*حول*

*ما المطلوب من الأن* 

*حول*

*إحدفلهم جزر وخس يلبخهم شويه*

*حول*

*تمام يافندم*

*علم وسينفذ*

إنتى يانونه منك ليها

إقفلو الخاص ساعة المسابقات المسلوقه دى

وإدعو لعمو السيرفر المشغول حاليا

----------


## M!sS Roro

مســــــلســل دمـــوع لا تنتهــي .. ,, 





> يا جماعه الراءات انا عاوز احكى لكم على حاجه
> 
> من امبارح لحد النهارده النونات هرونى اتصالات لما نفوخى اتوجع وكلهم طالبين العفو والسماح
> 
> واعلان هدنه وهم بعد كده حيبقوا حلوات مطيعات ومش حيحلوا مسابقات وكلهم بقوقوا قطعوا 
> 
> قلبى والله وكلهم بحاولوا يلزقوا التهمه لشحروره لوحدها ..
> 
> قلب مصر ساعتين بتعيط وحلفت على الختمه انها ما تعرف الموضوع ده من اساسه وقالت لى يا 
> ...




تــــــــــــــآآبـــــــــع .. ,,  :W00t1:

----------


## M!sS Roro

عــــــــــدنــــــــــآآ .. 

مسـلسل دموع لا تنتهــــــــي ..  :hey: 





> وغــــــرق منتــدى ابنااء مصر بدموع النونات والكل جايب سفن وبواخر علشان ينقذو الاعضاء .. 
> 
> وابن البلد طلب مساانده ومساعده من باقي المنتدياات وطلب هيئة الامم المتحده كمان حتى يرى مين السبب في هذه الكارثه الانسااانيه لان دمووووووع النووووونات مازالت شغاااااااااااله ومش راضيين يسكتوو لان البررررررررررررررررررررنس يحيى مش راضي علينا .. 
> 
> وابن البلد راح هوا كمان باس راس البرنس يحيى زكريا وقاله ابوس ايييييييييييييدك انقذني المنتدى هايغرق ده اكل عيشي يا برنس ارجوووووووووووووووووك ده انا ماليش غيرك انقذني وقولهم  يبطلو عياااط بقى .. 
> 
> 
> ولا زالت الدموع مستمرررره ومستمرررررررره والمنتدى على شفا حفره من الغرق الكاامل والنااااس بتصوت الحقووووووووووووووونا الحقووووووونا يا ولاد الحلااااااااااااااااال .. 
> 
> ...







تـــــــــآآبعــونــآآ  :Beta2:

----------


## M!sS Roro

مسلسل دموع لا تنتهي .. ,, 


في يوم الجمعه الساعه 12 صباحا .. غرق المنتدى بدموع النونات 
وبعد ان غرق المنتــدى بدمووع النوناات الحلوات .. 

الراءات حاولو الهرب ولاكن لا مفر .. والنونات بتزيد بالدمووع .. وحاولو الراءات بكل ما اوتو من قوه ان يوقفوو دموع النونات  وكلن هيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات .. لان النونات سلاحهن الوحيد هو الدمووووووووووع ,,

حيث ان الدمووع كانت خطه محنكه من قبل النونااات .. حيث اتفقن النونات على قتل الراءات .. والقضاء عليهم حتى يكون الاكتسااااااااااااااااح اكتسااح نوني كامل في مسابقة شحروره هانم .. 

طبعا طبعا الاستااااااااااذ يحيى حاول بكل الطرق ان يوقف دموعنا ويقوووولنااااااا خلاااااااااااااااااص بقى ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووكم حرااااااااااام علييييييييييييييييييكوو بطلوو دمووع احنا هانموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت .. خلااص انا هانسحب من المساابقه وجميع الراءااااات اتفقو على الانسحااااااااااب .. وراح كتب لكل نونايه في المنتدى قصيده باسمها قصيدة مدح  ::$: 

والاستاذ وجدي بقى قعد يعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط ويقوووول ارحموووني خلاص والله العظييم وحياات ولادي واشعاري وقصائدي مش هادخل مسابقى شحروره ولا هانكد عليكو ..

ومااااااااااجد اهلاوي مش شديد  الاحمريكااااااا مشجع الاهلي الابدي قعد يترجى هاايدي ويقولها ابوس ايدك خليهم يوقفو عيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااط علشان الزمالك ارجووكي وقالها من هنا ورايح انا زملكااااااوي وهافضل زملكااوي واموت زملكاااوي  :3: 

والاستاذ يحيى كان فاكر اننا بنعيط علشان يرضي علينا هع هع  :CHYTRY: 




> والله يا رورو
> 
> الموضوع ده يتوقف على موقف اخواتك النونات
> 
> لو عملوا زى ما فهمونى فى التليفون وانسحبوا من المسابقه وجم قدموا فروض الطاعه والولاء
> 
> ساعتها بس حفكر .. واخده بالك ... حفكر ارضى ولا لااااااااااء



.. ولكــن هيهااااااااااات وتنين وتلاااااااااااااااااااات  :: 

ده زمــــــــن النوووووونات .. زمـن المراه .. زمن الاكتســــــــآآح النووووووووني  :4: 


وطبعا بما ان النونات قلبهم ابيض قررنا العفووو عن الراءاات واطلاق سراحهم وانقاذ المنتدى من كارثه عظيمه  :3: 


.. مش عارفه هل هناك حلقه اخرى او لا ..  :: 


تحيااااااااااااتي .. 

مسلسل دموع لا تنتهي ..  ::p: 

اخراج  العضـوه النـونيه .. رورو :4:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*ألمانيا 


كنت فى سابع نوووووووووووووووووووووومة اووووووووووووووووووووعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااغعغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> اووووووووووووووووووووعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااغعغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ



عايزين ترجمه  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

احلـى مســآآبقه .. قضيت فيها وقت ممتـــع جدا .. 

شكرا شحروره ,شكرا قلب مصر , شكرا استاذ اسكندراني .. شكرا استاذ وجدي .. وشكرا طبعا للبرنس عمووووو يحيى زكريا .. 

وان شاءالله الفــوز للنــــــونات .. وللراءات برضه ,,  ::$:  .. 


اهم حاجه اننا قضينا وقت جميل مع بعض كانت اجواء رائعه بجد .. ومش مهم مين الي يكسب المهم اننا اكتسبنا صداقات .. وانا  من خلال المسابقه دي .. عرفت ان في اعضاء مبدعين جدا وروحهم حلوه ودمهم خفيف جدا .. ,, 

زي عموووو البرررنس يحيى زكريا احلى برنس .. والاستاذ وجدي ابو نظاره شمسيه صاحب الكلمه الحلوه المعبره هههههه مع انهم راءات بس لازم نقول الحق .. وطبعا .. ومن فريق النونات شحروره وقلب مصر الي موتتني من الضحك طول المسابقه بجد ردودك تجنن وقيتاره طبعا  .. تشرفت بمعرفتكم جميعا .. 



اما لمسه  وهايدي ..  

انا باعرفكم من زمااان يعني مالوش لازمه نطول في الكلام ههههههههههههه .. طبعا انتو عارفين انا هاقول ايه ..  ::h::  
وغـــــــدآ نلتقي باذن الله .. 

و نووووونااااااااااات بيب بيب ونووووووونااااااااات بيب بيب  ::$: 

ومبرووووك فوز مصــــــــــر ..  :4:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة 
M!sS Roro  

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


واحنا كمان كنا سعداء بتواجدكم الطيب 

وخفة دمكم 

بس 

احترسى 

مش عارف البرنس بيدبر ايه 

لانه فى اجتماع مغلق مع هيئة اركان حرب الراااات  من امبارح 

انا حذرتكم 

وقد انصر من فنصر*

----------


## kethara

> احلـى مســآآبقه .. قضيت فيها وقت ممتـــع جدا .. 
> 
> شكرا شحروره ,شكرا قلب مصر , شكرا استاذ اسكندراني .. شكرا استاذ وجدي .. وشكرا طبعا للبرنس عمووووو يحيى زكريا .. 
> 
> وان شاءالله الفــوز للنــــــونات .. وللراءات برضه ,,  .. 
> 
> 
> اهم حاجه اننا قضينا وقت جميل مع بعض كانت اجواء رائعه بجد .. ومش مهم مين الي يكسب المهم اننا اكتسبنا صداقات .. وانا  من خلال المسابقه دي .. عرفت ان في اعضاء مبدعين جدا وروحهم حلوه ودمهم خفيف جدا .. ,, 
> 
> ...


*
أختى الرقيقة مس رورو

كلنا استمتعنا وسعدنا بمعرفتك
وبقضاء هذا الوقت الجميل والروح الجميلة
وأكتشفنا بعضنا البعض وان شاء الله
يدوم تواصلنا الطيب
وكل سنة وأنتِ طيبة
لكن لا تخافى من تهديد أخى اسكندرانى نادر
لأنه شكله مع الراءات واضح
دى خطة وشحرورة كشفتهم ولا يهمك
النونات دايما مكتسحات



مع تحيتــــــى

مع تحيتــــى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نشرة أخبار الخامسه والعشرون

جاء لنا اليوم خبر ان الراءات يدبرون 

مخطط للنونات كل امالنا ان يدبرون مخطط عن كيفية إجابات الأسئله في ميعادها

بدل إشغال بالهم بنون النسوه العظمه الذي قرر

رئيس لجنة النونات بعمل وزاره خاصه بعنوان

لابد وان تيأس ايوها الراء النون دائماً مركز اول

إنتظرونا مع نشرة الخامسه والعشرون لمزيد من الأحداث

كان معاكم ... 

هايدى أبو حفيظه من قناة الشحروره*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 


نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة الثامنة




انتظرونا غدا  الاحد  الساعة 12 فى الحلقة التاسعه

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله*



 * بعد كلام الأخت الجميله*

*رورو*

مش ممكن طبعا نتكلم غير عن هايدى بس ::  
بصراحه ياجماعه

فعلا أنا سعيد جدا بوجودى وسطيكم والله

مافيش صفه عندى غير

إنى حسيت فعلا وربى يشهد

أنى فى وسط إخواتى خفه دم وعشره 

جميله صداقات كسبتها كتيره جدا فى 

الشهر الجميل ده  ويكفينى إنى كسبتكم كلكم إخوات عزاز على قلبى

مش حأذكر بالأسم 

لانكم كلكم عندى واحد

(((وكل راء بإتنين)))

ومش مسئلة مسابقه وفايز وخسران

لأننا كلنا على ماأعتقد كسبنا بعض  وقضينا 

وقت مش قليل كلمة رائع

ربنا بس يديم المحبه والأخوه بينا

ويبعد عنا عين واحده بث

عارفه نفثها كويث خالث

ال هريدى  أبو حفيظه

اللهم إحفظك من كل سؤ ياهايدى 

وإحفظك بعيد عن المسابقات باقلى الشهر

كان معكم  _وجدى أخو هريدى_ 

قصدى أخو حفيظه

بصراحه المسابقات كلها كان نقصها

عصفر المنتدى

_عصفور الشعر_

_محمود_

يارب يرجعلنا بالسلامه

أو يارب يكون بيعمل
عـــــــمــــــــــره

كل سنه وإنتم طيبن ومتجمعين على كل حب وخير وفرحه

هو أنا قولت كان معكم ولا نسيت

أه قولت

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *لا اله الا الله*
> 
> 
> 
>  * بعد كلام الأخت الجميله*
> 
> *رورو*
> 
> مش ممكن طبعا نتكلم غير عن هايدى بس 
> ...



كويس جدا يا وجدى

الخطه ماشيه زى ما رسمناها

خللى النونات يقولوا وقت سعيد ووقت على ومحمدين على الاهلاوى وماجد ونادر ما يحطوا العبوات

الناسفه وقزايز السفن اب قصدى قزايز المولوتوف اللى اشتريناها من الحاج تشيكوف والقنابل 

اليدويه والرجليه والدماغيه اللى هى . وكمان بفخخوا السرفر عشان النونه اللى تيجى تحط اجابه

يفضل مقفول فى وشها على طول .. استنى نادر بكلمنى وبيترجانى عاوز يزور شحروره فى معتقل

المغول اللى محبوسه فيه مع حسن الهلالى وجايب لها زياره .. استنى حاخد منه الزياره وازحلقه 

ونقعد انا وانت والراءات ناكلها بالهنا والشفا .. سامع يا وجدى شحروره وصريخها من العذاب والله

صعبانه عليا قوى يا اخى لكن نعمل ايه ..

آدى الله وآدى حكمته 

خللى بالك اوعى الخطه تتسرب للنونات خليهم عايشين فى الوقت الممتع

----------


## وجدى محمود

> كويس جدا يا وجدى
> 
> الخطه ماشيه زى ما رسمناها 
> خللى النونات يقولوا وقت سعيد ووقت على ومحمدين على الاهلاوى وماجد ونادر ما يحطوا العبوات 
> الناسفه وقزايز السفن اب قصدى قزايز المولوتوف اللى اشتريناها من الحاج تشيكوف والقنابل  
> اليدويه والرجليه والدماغيه اللى هى . وكمان بفخخوا السرفر عشان النونه اللى تيجى تحط اجابه 
> يفضل مقفول فى وشها على طول .. استنى نادر بكلمنى وبيترجانى عاوز يزور شحروره فى معتقل 
> المغول اللى محبوسه فيه مع حسن الهلالى وجايب لها زياره .. استنى حاخد منه الزياره وازحلقه  
> ونقعد انا وانت والراءات ناكلها بالهنا والشفا .. سامع يا وجدى شحروره وصريخها من العذاب والله
> ...


 


حبلغك بالتطورات ياوجدى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*بصراحه يا جماعة 

حالة الشحرورة تصعب على الكافر 

مش قادرة تتحرك ولا تقف ولا تقعد ولا تنام 

عذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

لونها بقى ازرق  واحمر و عنيها الوارمه  

وانا اتوسط عند البرنس 

علشان  ميشيلش ضوافرها وميستعملش الكهربا 

الا بعد ما ياخد اذن من النيابة 

وهو وعدنى انه حيتبع القوانين واللوائح فى تعذيبها 

وهى حقيقى استجابت لكل الطلبات 

واولها سددت تمن الجمل اللى طق مات 

وانا بحاول اجيب لها عفو على اول ايام العيد



*

----------


## قلب مصر

بيان رقم 0901

يا هادي يارب
يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله
تش تش تش تش 
وسع يا بني انت وهو لما نعرف نرش ميه على عتبة المشاركة
خللي ربنا يفتحها علينا
وانتي يا نوناية انتى وهيا يالا كلوا يرش مية على عتبة مشاركته
تمنع العين والغين والراء كمان  :Beer: 
وانت يا راء ياللي سايق العجلة هناك بطل لف ودوران  :Bicycle: 
وكل نوناية تلبس الحلقان الجديدة اللي جايبهالها  :Gun2:  :Gun2:  وتعلقها في ودانها تضرب بيها وقت اللزوم اي وقت بداية المسابقة  :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2: 
والنونات اللي هناك يالا واقفين ليه امسكوا زمامير رقابيهم وصفروا بيها  ::mazika2:: 
يالا عايزينهم يخبطوا راسهم في الحبطة ويقولوا يا حيطة استري علينا   ::uff:: 
ووشهم يحمر من القهرة لما يلاقوا العشر مراكز الأولى نونات × نونات  :Mad: 

على قوات النونات الاستعداد والتجهيز لحين اقتراب ساعة الصفر وسنوافيكم بالبيانات النونية التالية  ::shit::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ايون

1

2

3

4

فراشة المعلمه هيدو ترحب بكم .. 

وزي ما قالت الحكومه كل النونات تستعد

لقد اصدرت الحكومه قلب مصر البيان الخاص بحمايتنا رقم

0901 عند الإغتيال

وأبشركم بنبئ هام بعد خطف النونه الشحروره

قمت بوضع خطه عاجله وسريعه لخطف

الجينرال كرومبو وجدي محمود وكانت الخطه كالأتي ....

تك تك تك تك

مين بيخبط

إفتحي يا أم خالد بوليس  ... افتحي أنا هايدي

اهلاً إزيك يانونه ياعسل (إللي هو انا إحم إحم) ..

اذيك يا أم خالد الحقيقه كنت طالبه مساعدتك معانا

خير ياحبيتي ..

طبعاً حضرتك عارفه ان موعد المسابقه اليوم

وحزب الراءات قامو بـ إغتيال رئيسة النونات الشحروره

فكنت عايزه حضرتك تساعديني في تدبير خطه لخطف

 ابو خالد وهنفرج عنه او لم يتم الإفراج عن الشحروره

فـ إيه رأي حضرتك ..؟

بس كده ياهيدو غالي والطلب رخيص قولي عايزه مني إيه بالظبط

كنت عايزه من حضرتك تحطي المنوم ده   في فطار النهارده

وبعد ما ينام كرومبو سوف يتم الخطف

توكلو على الله ..

وبعد ما كرومبو فطر على خير تم وضعه في شوال

وحدفه في عربية رايحه على طريق اسكندريه الصحراوي عند زعيم الراءات

ولحد الأن لسه ماوصلتش ... وفي تمام الساعه الثانيه عشر مساء اليوم

سوف يتم إستبعاد أ. وجدي من المسابقه تماماً وبعد الإفراج عن شحروره

سوف نقوم بـ إعطاء الراءات عنوان العميل كرومبو لـ الراءات

وسوف نخبرك بباقي الأحداث بعد صلاة الترويح

انتظرونا .. كان معاكم مراسلة النونات هيدو

من قناة النون 

*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> بيان رقم 0901
> 
> يا هادي يارب
> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله
> تش تش تش تش 
> وسع يا بني انت وهو لما نعرف نرش ميه على عتبة المشاركة
> خللي ربنا يفتحها علينا
> وانتي يا نوناية انتى وهيا يالا كلوا يرش مية على عتبة مشاركته
> ...



ها ها ها ها هااااااااااى

والنبى ضحكتينى يا قلب مصر

ابوه يا نونات رشوا ميه واكنسوا كده وروقوا المكان عشان البرنس جاى هو والراءات يقعدوا

ويعملوا اجتماع .. قسموا نفسكم يا نونات .. شويه يكنسوا ويرشوا ميه والباقى يستعد عشان

يخدم ع الراءات ويقدم الطلبات .. حلوين يا نونات حلوين .. واسمعوا كلام الزعيمه والبسوا الحلقان

والفساتين الحلوه عشان تعجبوا الراءات . وكمان هاتوا الزمامير والصبل عشان اول ما تشوفونا 

تزغردوا وتطبلوا وتقولوا هيييييه الراءات جم جم الراءات جم جم ... بس والنبى أمانه عليكم تدعوا

لاختكم الشحروره ربنا يفك زنقتها يارب عشان اخليكم تعملولها زياره استثنائيه فى العيد..

يالا اهو كله بثوابه .. الحقى يا قلب مصر ..انا شايف هايدى بتحاول تزوغ من الشغل هى ورورو

الله على صوتك وانتى بتشخطى فيهم عشان يشتغلوا بهمه وبتقوليلهم ياللا يا بت انتى وهى

مش عاوزين البهاوات ييجوا يلاقوا حاجه مش مضبوطه .. ياللا يا بت انتى وهى اشتغلوا بهمه

مفيش وقت ... يا سلام عليكى يا قلب مصر .. خلاص اعترفنا انك الريسه بتاعت النونات ..

شكرا قلب مصر .. مش حننساكى برضو انتى بتاعتنا ...

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> واسمعوا كلام الزعيمه والبسوا الحلقان
> 
> والفساتين الحلوه عشان تعجبوا الراءات . وكمان هاتوا الزمامير والصبل عشان اول ما تشوفونا 
> 
> تزغردوا وتطبلوا وتقولوا هيييييه الراءات جم جم الراءات جم جم ...


*لولولولولولولي

يالف نهار ابيض يا الف نهار مبروك

الف مبروك يا أم محمد أبو وليد خد إفراج

انتم خرجتم من السجن امتى والنبي

لنعملكم ليله لأهل الله في الشارع

الحمد لله الراءات خدو افراج

***************

هيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ياوالدي

المشهد ده تشفوا في الحلم بس وحصري 

على التليفزيون المصري .. ال الراءات جم ال



*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *ايون
> 
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> ...




طب الحمد لله انا مغلطش

ياللا بقى يا معلمه هايدى انصبى الصوان وعلقى الكلوبات وحطى الطقاطيق عشان خلاص الراءات

 قربوا يوصلوا وحنعمل الاجتماع ... حاجه جميله خالص والله معلمة قهوه ومعلمة فراشه والباقى

حيظهر بعد شويه ...

بس عاوز اطلب منك طلب يا هايدى  .. اللى عندكم فى الشوال ارجوكم تعذبوه عذاب رهيب صبح 

وليل عاوز اسمع صريخه فى مصر الجديده وانا فى مصر القديمه واستخدموا معاه كل اساليب العنف

والتعذيب ومش عاوز رحمه .. بتقولى ايه ؟؟؟ وجدى ؟؟؟؟ وجدى معايا معايا يا ماما اهه وجايين 

الاجتماع سوا .. بتقولى اومال مين اللى فى الشوال ؟؟؟؟ يؤسفنى اقول لك اان للى فى الشوال 

قيثاااااااااره .. كانت جايه تستخبى عند ام خالد واحنا عرفنا خطتكم نيمناها مكان وجدى 


هايدى .... هايدى ...هايدى 

باى بااااااااااى

----------


## kethara

> بيان رقم 0901
> 
> يا هادي يارب
> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله
> تش تش تش تش 
> وسع يا بني انت وهو لما نعرف نرش ميه على عتبة المشاركة
> خللي ربنا يفتحها علينا
> وانتي يا نوناية انتى وهيا يالا كلوا يرش مية على عتبة مشاركته
> ...


*صاحبة أرق البيانات
قلب مصر

احنا جاهزين يا افندم
ومعانا كل الاسلحة البيضاء والفوشيا
وكل لوازم الفوز
والشحرورة بخير وزمانها جاية بنفسها
تطمن النونات عليها وكل كلام الراءات اشاعات مغرضة
وخصوصا عدوى الودوود
البرنس يحيى زكريا
والزعيم المتخفى
الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
هههههههههههههههههههههه
كل شيئ انكشف
وكمان الشاعر وجى محمود
استعدى يا هايدى ومعاكِ باقى الفريق الشاطر
من النونااااااااااات

مع تحيتى*

----------


## قلب مصر

بيان رقم 11 أsأ 

الخطة ماشية عال العال
والخطوة التمناشر نجحت :3: 
ووقفنالهم المزود يعني server وخليناه مشغول ليل ونهار  :Elvis: 
ويبقوا يقابلوني لو عرفوا يحلوا حاجة الراءات  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 
هما أو حتى النونااااااات
السيرفر مش حيرجع غير لما الراءات تمشي وتسافر جزر الواق الواق :Clown: 
والنونات فقط هيا اللي حتشوف المشاركات 
جاهزين يا نوناااااااات
هجوووووووووووووم
 ::hop::  ::hop::  ::hop::  ::hop::  ::hop::

----------


## kethara

*الغالية قلب مصر

السيرفر مش بيفرق
خايفة نشربها احنا
طلعت روحى لما عرفت ادخل
ههههههههههههههههه
خلى بالك مننا*

----------


## الشحرورة

ومن تانى على الجامبو

والا بعيد تعالوا لينا وعدوا

راح نرجع لقارة آسيا

لمملكة بقلبها راسية

عبارة عن أرخبيل من الجزر

33 جزيرة

ما بين صغيرة وكبيرة

وفيها طيور كتيرة

أكبرها جزيرة مياهها عذبة

وكمان شهيرة

وسموها كواكب وسط

مية البحر المالحة

وفيها مصافى وجسور

ولا مرة لقوا فيها نمور

وقريبة من وادى الهندوس

وغزاها ملك فارس

الشاه نادر

لكن اصحى وحاذر

مش ريسنا النادر نادر

ده ملك وقوام غادر

وقبل الاسلام كانت جزء

من امبراطورية بابل

ومش راح نخلط

بين الحابل والنابل

حفروا ولقيوا النفط

واتعلموا ولقيوا الشط

علشان يتحرروا

وأتعلموا وأتنوروا

وحاكمها أمير صبح ملك

شاطر وعمل تغيير






ايه يا شحرورة حكاية نادر

انتى هتنسى الفزورة

وتنصبى شادر

خلصى ياللا بسرعة تعالى

لكن فيها كام قرية ومدينة

منهم سترة والمحرق وجفير

وكرانة وعسكر والمعامير

ورفاع وعوالى وعالى وصخير

ولمى الليلة عايز

 اتفرج على شوبير



وهنوون من الفزورة دى

وووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## kethara

*مملكة البحرين

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

بحرين

----------


## قلب مصر

أيوة هيا البحرين دي
منها لله  ::

----------


## kethara

*ايه يا جماعه هيه غلط والا ايه
فين الناس*

----------


## وجدى محمود

البحرين

----------


## قلب مصر

لا مش غلط يا قيثارة بس البحرين دي غلبتني على ما وصلتلها
دي طلع البحر والبحر بتاعها مش صحاب
بيرخموا على بعض ويتوهوا اللي بيسأل
 ::

----------


## kethara

> لا مش غلط يا قيثارة بس البحرين دي غلبتني على ما وصلتلها
> دي طلع البحر والبحر بتاعها مش صحاب
> بيرخموا على بعض ويتوهوا اللي بيسأل


*حبيبتى قلب مصر

خايفة ارد عليكِ باى كلمه
اسكندرانى ما يصدق ويخصم درجات تانى
وأنتِ بتتخلى عنى وتسيبينى وحدى
انا هاسكت واكلمك بكرة بع الساعة 12
هههههههههههههههههههه
انتظرينى

مع تحيتى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
 ال راء ال

مبروك علينا الفووووووووووووووووووووووز 

تيت تيت تيت نوووووووون 

تيت تيت تيت نوووووووون 


*

----------


## لمسه

البحرين 

ياااخبتى العياال سهوووووونى

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *ايون*
> 
> *1* 
> *2* 
> *3* 
> *4* 
> *فراشة المعلمه هيدو ترحب بكم ..*  
> *وزي ما قالت الحكومه كل النونات تستعد* 
> *لقد اصدرت الحكومه قلب مصر البيان الخاص بحمايتنا رقم* 
> ...







*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ولكم فى القصاص حياه يأولى الألباب*
*صدق الله العظيم*

*بيان مفتى المنتدى فضيلة الشيخ* 

*أشرف الجاهد**وشاهدات الإثبات*

*بعد الإطلاع على أوراق القضيه
والأدله والبراهين
قررنا نحن*
*مفتى النتدى*
*أشرف المجاهده*

*وبعد أخذ أراء كل من*

*1. لواء أركان حرب*

*يحيي زكريا*

*2.*

*مساعد لواء أركان حرب*

*نادر الإسكندرانى*

*3.*

*عقيد قاعد على قلبكم*

*لحد ماتفطسو*

*وجدى محمود*
*قررنا الأتى*

*أولا*

*الإفراج عن المتهمه البريئه الشحروره*

*وذلك بعد أن ثبت لنا بالدليل القاطع أن المعوه*

*هايدى ((العسكرى الأصفر)) هى أس الفساد والمحرضه الأولى على كل جرائم التجريح والتشنيع* 

*وقد أثبت المعمل المنتداوى تحت إشراف* 

*د. إيمان الشامى*


*أن البصمات الموجوده على أوانى المطبخ كلها بصمات العسكرى الأصفر*

*هايدى*

*وقد قامت المتهمه بزيادة الملح فى الطعام للرأأأأأأأأأأأت*
 :Bicycle: 

*وأكثرت من الشبه فى طعام النونات حتى لا يستطيعو النطق بالشهاده*
 ::sh::  ::sh::  ::sh:: 

*ووجدنا أن لها يدا في كل حوادث إختطاف* 
**

*الفتيات من القاهره والجيزه والأسكندريه*

 :Construction:  :Construction:  :Construction: 

*وأليكم أحد الفتيات*

*إتفضلى يابنتى*

*إهئ إهئ إهئ*
 :Nono: 

*إهدى وإتكلمى بصراحه*


*تعرفى البنت اللى فى القفص دى*

*إيه؟*
*هى لسه فى القفص؟*
*ده حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
*دأنا كنت جيه أشفى غليلى فيها*
*خرجوهالى*

 :Ranting2:  :Ranting2:  :Ranting2: 
*يابنتى إهدى ماينفعش كده*

*حاضر ياباشا*
 :Lookaround2: 
*تعرفيها*

*طبعا أعرفها*
 :3:  :3: 

*وصباعى المقطوع وعينى المفقوعه وشعرى اللى اتقص يعرفوها أكتر منى*
*منك لله*
*منك لله ياظالمه*
*يارب شعرك يقع*
*وودانك تطول*
*وعينك تزوغ*

*يووووووووه*

*قونا إهدى*

*معلش ياباشا*
*أصلك ماتعرفش دى كانت بتعمل فينا إيه*
*تصور حضرتك*
*كنا تلاتين بنت وبنصلى جماعه*
*ولما نسجد*
*تقعد تزغزنا فى رجيلنا زى الواد حوده إبن وجدى باشا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هدوووووووووووووووء*

*كملى*

*وكانت بتعضنا وإحنا ساجدين كمان*

*كانت بتعضكم فين؟*

*أنكثف يابشا*

*أه فهمت*

*كانت بتعضكم فى إديكم* 

*إدينا إيه ياراجل إنت*
*هى الإيد تكثف برده*
*عديها وخلاص*

*برئ يابيه*

*إنتى تسكتى خالص*

*والله اعظيمه بريئه*

*أنا ماكنتش بعضهم ولا بزغزهم*
*ده كان فيه دبان واقف على رجليهم كنت بنشه*

*بتنشيه؟*

*أيوه ياباشا*

*والعض كان ليه؟*

*كان دبان برده يابشا*

*حد يعض الدبان*

*الجوع كافر ياباشا*

*هأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأهأ*

*هدووووووووووووووء*
*رفعت الجلسه للإٍستراحه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *ولكم فى القصاص حياه يأولى الألباب*
> *صدق الله العظيم*
> 
> ...


*ادى النشره بردو

انتم بردو ناسيين التليفزيون 

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*طيب طيب صبرك حبا ماعرفت ياواجدي إللي فيها

أستاذ في الغش والتزوير والراء انا صابره عليها

كده كده كده كده انا فهما اللعبه وحروف معانيها

جايبين لي بنات كدابه بتقول عني كلام ماحصلشي

هتشوف انا هعمل ايه .. ولا كلامي ليك ماوصلشي

والحاله بقت حاجه تانيه كل ما فيها زي الطرشي

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

رجعت الجلسه



 
_لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله_


طيب طيب صبرك حبا ماعرفت ياواجدي إللي فيها

أستاذ في الغش والتزوير والراء انا صابره عليها

كده كده كده كده انا فهما اللعبه وحروف معانيها

جايبين لي بنات كدابه بتقول عني كلام ماحصلشي

هتشوف انا هعمل .. ولا كلامي ليك ماوصلشي

والحاله بقت حاجه تانيه كل ما فيها زي الترشي

*جيه تقولى كمان أشعار*

*طعمها طرشى*

*جيه وقايده ياهايدى بنار*

*يللى ظلمتى الفول والمحشى*

*جيه تقولى بريئه كمان*

*وبتحلفى إن ده محصلشى*

*صبرك صبرك*

*قلب مصر جابت خبرك*

*وأنا حعمل نفسى مابسمعشى*

*دلوقتى يحيي حيرجعلك*

*ويقولك فينك يوجعلك*

*أخرتها تنامى على بورشى*

*عامله عشان عرضه كبير*

*والمرتبه كلها مسامير*

*والبراغيت عايزاك تتفشى*

*ولا البق ياعينى عليه*

*جوه المرتبه ومخبيه*

*إتفضلى على أودتك خشى*

*شوفتى سحالى* 

*شوفتى فيران*

*ده زوق عالى وطعم جنان*

*مأنا عارف هايدى ماتشبعشى*

*عينى للمسه كام سحليه*

*وكام صرصار شبه التقليه*

*علشان فى زيارتك ماتجوعشى*

*حكمو عليك خلاص بالأكل*

*أصناف طعمه وزى الفل*

*مدى إديكى ماحترجعشى*

*,انا عن نفسى سعيد فرحان*

*فيكى يانونه من النسوان*

*أحنا الراء زوقنا مايوصلشى*

*لخيالك فى الأكل وغيره*

*وسريرك حلو بمساميره*

*وسى يحيي من الفرحه منامشى*

*لو رديتى راح أكون جانى*

*

*

*وأنفذ حكمى فى ثوانى*

*وأدخل وفـ إيدى بط ومحشى*

*أكل وأنتى تبصى عليا*

*عينك مش حتشوفها عنيا*

*أصل عنيك عمرها ماتصبشى*


*
*



*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ـــــــــــــــــ*
*ــــ*
*ــ*
*ـ*





 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> رجعت الجلسه
> 
> 
> 
>  
> _لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله_
> 
> 
> طيب طيب صبرك حبا ماعرفت ياواجدي إللي فيها
> ...


*
نفسن نفسن مهو حقك اصل خيبت الراء قويه

ولا مركز اول  وخدينه والله  صعبته عليه

معلش انا أنا أنا عارفه ان نقطنا كبيره شويه 

*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *ولكم فى القصاص حياه يأولى الألباب*
> *صدق الله العظيم*
> 
> ...




أولا الحل البحرين

وباينه خالص م البرجين

بس النونات عينى عليهم

معرفش ليه مالهمش عينين


تعالى هنا يا سى وجدى 

ازاى تقول قررنا الافراج عن شحروره بدون ما تقوللى

انت كده حطيتنى فى موقف احمد حلمى اقصد موقف صعب

انا يا أخى مش عاوز افرج عنها رغم انى بتعذب وقلبى بيتقطع عشانها انما اعمل ايه 

مقدرش يا حبيبى أسيبها طب ختفرج على ايه مش بحب مسلسلات التلفزيون المتخلفه

وتعذيب شحروره هو تسليتى الوحيده طول النهار .. يبقى اسيبها ازاى ..

يا سلاك يا وجدى لو شفتها قلبك حيتقطع زيى والله ..

يا عينى وهى مصلوبه من ايديها بالجنازير ووشها وارم وعينها اليمين طايره والشمال بتفكر فى 

الطيران رخره وقصينا لها الشعر الحرير اللى كان ع الخدود بهفهف شفت ماجده فى نهاية فيلم 

جميله بوحريد الشحروره صوره طبق الاصل منها وعماله يا عينى تقوق وتستعطفنى وانا ببكى 

عشانها والله ومتاثر جدا بس آدى الله وآدى حكمته ... من شويه دخلت عليها ومعايا شويه من 

الراءات ومعانا فرقة ابو الغيط وكلنا دخلنا عليها فى جلاليبنا البيضا والدفوف فى ايدينا ورحت مغنى 

لها

يا شحروره يا شحروره

حبيتك يام حلق كوره

حبيتك يام حلق كوره


شبه الخوخه شبه الخوخه

وقعت من طولها من الدوخه

وقعت من طولها من الدوخه


وانا ايه ذنبى انا ايه ذنبى

منظرها مقطع قلبى 

منظرها مقطع قلبى

ع الملاحه ع الملاحه

شحروره هلكت بصراحه

حسره عليها يا حسره عليها

وعلى طولها وقوامها 

والكورس ورايا

حسره عليها يا حسره عليهااااااااا


خلاص يا وجدى عشان مطلعش هجاص وكداب ومابتفهمش ولا لكش كلمه ولا شخصيه قدام 

النونات زى بعضه بعد رمضان افرج عنها لالالالا مش ممكن قبل رمضان حتسلى بإيه يا وجدى

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> بيان رقم 11 أsأ 
> 
> الخطة ماشية عال العال
> والخطوة التمناشر نجحت
> ووقفنالهم المزود يعني server وخليناه مشغول ليل ونهار 
> ويبقوا يقابلوني لو عرفوا يحلوا حاجة الراءات 
> هما أو حتى النونااااااات
> السيرفر مش حيرجع غير لما الراءات تمشي وتسافر جزر الواق الواق
> والنونات فقط هيا اللي حتشوف المشاركات 
> ...



يا قلب مصر

فيه اغنيه اسمها الحلم لام كلثوم بتقول فى اخرها


لقيته منام 

وحلم وطار مع الاحلام

يا ريته دام ودام نومى

فانا بنصحك تروحى تنامى عشان تحلمى بسفر الراءات لبلاد الواق واق وخدى اخواتك النونات 

يحلموا معاكى لانكم بعد ما تصحوا حتعيطوا واء واء

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

 
*إنت يافندم ديما تنسى*

*جى بتقولى شعر حرير*

*شعرها كسرلنا ميت بنسه*

*والحشرات أدامنا تطير*

*طفشانه من خنقة راسها*

*وكمان طفشت الكوافير*

*حتى المكوى رفضت تمشى*

*على شعر شبه المسامير*

*الأفراج ده قرارك إنت*

*طيب أوى يأبو قلب كبير*

*شحروره صعبانه عليك*

*ماهى شافت مالظلم كتير*

*هايدى ياباشا هى الجانيه*

*وأنا شاهد وأحلف بضمير*

*إنها فيها متشفيه*

*وفيثاره حجزالها سرير*

*فوق السطح*

*فرشاه شطه وفلفل نار*

*وشوال ملح*

*بتقول هايدى أخرها الدبح*

*ومجهزه بهارات الأكل*

*ومزغرته هى من الفرح*

*بتقول هايدى فتوه قويه*

*وبتشرح وتزيد فى الشرح*

*وتوصحى يحيي زكريا*

*هايدى يابيه مايجلهاش صبح*

*إلا وهى مع الحرميه*

**

*والورده لشحروره هديه*

*ومعاها شوال مليان قمح*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*مملكة البحرين 



>>>> الله يخربيت العزومات *

----------


## اسكندرانى

*وجدى 

يااااااااااوجدى

انت فين يا وجدى 

لو سمحت شوف لى فى الكشفات اللى عندك 

السجينة   M!sS Roro

فى اى زنزانه 

وهاتها 

علشان لها زيارة  من سفير الكويت*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 


نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة التاسعة



انتظرونا غدا  الثلاثاء الساعة 12 فى الحلقة العاشرة

----------


## الشحرورة

> المانيا


*شطورة يا دكتورة ريحاب
ايوة خليكى صاحية وجاهزة معانا*




> *ألمانيا
> 
> مع تحيتى*



*قيثارة
معلشى يا قمر قلنا بلاش نتقل بالفطار
ههههههههههههههه
عشان تلحقى الفزورة يا أمورة*




> المانيااااااااااااا


*الغالية قلب مصر
قلنا استنينا من بعد العصر
هههههههههههههههههه
لا صح كده بدرى قوى
معلش خيرها بغيرها يا أحلى نون*




> المانيااا


*لمووووووووس
اهلا اهلا يا قمر ومنورنا
ليه بتغييب كده عننا بلاش تروحى بعيد
وخليكى جنبنا
*


> المانيا


*اهلا هااااااايدى

منورة دايما واجاباتك صح 
وعايزينك بقى على طول عشان نورى الراءات
مين هما النوناااااااااااات الفائزات*


> المانيا


*اهلا اليسا

بلاش نتقل بالفطار هاتى فطارك وتعالى أفطرى جنبى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هاساعدك
منتظرينك*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ياجدعان أنوش بتقول راحت بالجمل
> 
> كده ماتبقاش المانيا ...
> 
> كده تبقى المنيا وتحديداً منيا القمح*


*
يا هايدى

انتى قصدك انى المانيا بقى
لالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا جيتلكم بالجمل لكن رحت البلد بالجامبو
بس شوفى الجمل لونته ايه رايك

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *وسعوووووووووووووووو وسعووووووووووووووووووووووو .. 
> 
> احلى فزوره والله مافيش راءات 
> 
> انا جيت .. والحـل .. المـــــــآآنيا ,,*


*
اهلا يا روروووووو

منورة يا قمر والحل صح ومفيش ممنوع خلاص
ههههههههههههههههه
بلاش تتاخرى كده علينا
وساعدى النوناااااااااات

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *نشرة أخبار الخامسه والعشرون
> 
> لقد تم إنسحبت القوات الرائيه من أرض المعركه
> 
> نتيجة للفوز الساحق لحزب النونات ... 
> 
> مما ادى إلى شعور القوات الرائيه بالإحباط والإستسلام 
> 
> والديلي الذي يؤكد كلامي انه لا يوجد ولا راء داخل أرض المنافسه
> ...




*معاكى حق يا هايدى

هايدى ابو حفيظة
الراءات انسحبووووووووووووووووا
مش باين لهم أجابة مالهم يا جماعة
ههههههههههههههههه
شطوررررررررة يا هايدى
استمرررررررررى يا قمر مش قدنا خالص الراءات

 *

----------


## الشحرورة

[quote=يحيى زكريا;1325626]


> *نشرة أخبار الخامسه والعشرون
> 
> لقد تم إنسحبت القوات الرائيه من أرض المعركه
> 
> نتيجة للفوز الساحق لحزب النونات ... 
> 
> مما ادى إلى شعور القوات الرائيه بالإحباط والإستسلام 
> 
> والديلي الذي يؤكد كلامي انه لا يوجد ولا راء داخل أرض المنافسه
> ...



*البرنس الكبير يحيى زكريا

بتقولك من قناة الشحرورة
تقولى برلين
هههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا قناة الحقيقة والشفافية
ومعانا مفيش نتيجة مستخبية
ولا راء تقدر علينا
والنونات دول نور عينينا
هههههههههههههههههههههه*




> *الى قائد قوات الرأأأأأأأأأت*
> 
> *لواء أركان حرب يحيى زكريا*
> 
> *تم وضع الفخ*
> 
> *حول*
> 
> *عُلم ودعهم يمرحون وينخدعو بالإنتصار*
> ...



*الراء الخطير وجدى محمود

مفيييييييييييييييش فايدة
مهما تعملوا النونات عيرهم ميلزمناش
هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يا ريت تدينا أمارة لتفوقكم

منتظرينكم*

----------


## لمسه

تعالى تعالى ياشحرورتى

----------


## الشحرورة

طول عمرها جوزها معاه

لكنه ع الخارطه يسيبها

وليها أخت مشابهاها

لو مره جبنا فى سيرتها

ابن المقفع سهاهم

وجاب لنا أحلى هديه

واسأل كليله مع دمنه

الحكمه جايه على صينيه

كان فيها شاعر اسمه طاغور

صاحبى وحبيبى مين قدى

برضو وفيها زعيم مشهور

كفاحه مين ينسى يا فندى

شحروره ركبت ويايا

ع الفيل ورحنا كلكتا

لكن فى دلهى تاهت منى

معرفش وف اى محطه

يا قيثاره أنوش أهى تاهت

وخلصنا منها وكله تمام

واحلف يا هايدى لو عادت

حبكى كأنى بشوف سنجام

الدوله ديَّة محلاها

فى رقصها وف غنوتها

من صغرى نرجس بهواها

من أجل أبناء ربيتها

صاحبى محمد سعيد يا بيه

بدِّيه كتير تشهد يدى

فى مره بطلب منه جنيه

قام قاللى ليه هو انا ....؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

الهند

----------


## kethara

*الهند

مع تحيتى
*

----------


## لمسه

الهند

----------


## قلب مصر

مش بقولك وشك حلو عليا يا برنس  :Roll2: 
ابقى اكتب الحلقات علشان الراءات ميكسبوش حاجة  ::

----------


## لمسه

بوووووووووووه سبقوونى برده يلااااا كله بثواااااااااابه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## kethara

> الهند


*الغالية قلب مصر

قوليلى انا حصلى ايه النهاردة
مش لاحقة حاجة
خايفة من مهلبية البلح عينى راااااااحت
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا متمسكة بالعنب

مبروك غاليتى وش الراءات عليكِ جميل
المهم تفضل للنونات

تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

> بوووووووووووه سبقوونى برده يلااااا كله بثواااااااااابه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*الرقيقة لمسة

ولا يهمك المهم أنك قبل الراءات 
مع أن عينى اليوم مش هيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ان شاء الله تفوزى كفاية وجودك الرقيق

تحيتى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ده انا نسيت ان النهارده المسابقه يوووه على مخي

عموما الجواب الهند*

----------


## e_elassas

الهنننننند

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الغالية قلب مصر
> 
> قوليلى انا حصلى ايه النهاردة
> مش لاحقة حاجة
> خايفة من مهلبية البلح عينى راااااااحت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا متمسكة بالعنب
> 
> مبروك غاليتى وش الراءات عليكِ جميل
> ...


حبيبتي قيثارة  :f: 
مفيش حاجة حتضيع تأثير مهلبية البلح  :Fear2: 
إلا أن تشربي كوباية شوربة بلح وتاخدي وراها على طول أيس كريم بلح أمهات واخدة بالك أمهاااااااااااات مش رملي  ::

----------


## لمسه

> حبيبتي قيثارة 
> مفيش حاجة حتضيع تأثير مهلبية البلح 
> إلا أن تشربي كوباية شوربة بلح وتاخدي وراها على طول أيس كريم بلح أمهات واخدة بالك أمهاااااااااااات مش رملي



 :f: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يانهااااار على العسل المعسل والسكر المسكررررررررررر

اماااااااال بيخوفنااااااااااااا منك لييييييييييه  ::uff:: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :BRAWA:  :f:

----------


## kethara

> حبيبتي قيثارة 
> مفيش حاجة حتضيع تأثير مهلبية البلح 
> إلا أن تشربي كوباية شوربة بلح وتاخدي وراها على طول أيس كريم بلح أمهات واخدة بالك أمهاااااااااااات مش رملي


*تااااااااااااانى بلح
بلح تااااااانى
لا أنا عجبنى العنب العنب وباغنى زى ما طلبتى منى
يمكن الوجع يروح عنى
وهانفذ بلح أمهااااات       أبهااااات لا فهمت فهمت
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يسعدك
تحيتى*

----------


## لمسه

> *الرقيقة لمسة
> 
> ولا يهمك المهم أنك قبل الراءات 
> مع أن عينى اليوم مش هيه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ان شاء الله تفوزى كفاية وجودك الرقيق
> 
> تحيتى*


انتى اللى رقيقه والله وبجد بجد ببقى فى منتهى الفرح والسعاده
 لما بشوفك منوره والله العظيم 

حبيبتى دايما ياااااااارب الاولى

----------


## يحيى زكريا

الحمد لله 

كل النونات غلطوا ووقعوا فى المطب اللى وقعتهم فيه

الحل ساحل العاج يا أمامير

يا عينى على ذكاءكم الألمعى 

مأخدتوش بالكم ان مفيش ولا راء دخل يرد

معلش تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها

وانا وراكم والزمن طويل

باى باااااااى

----------


## لمسه

حججججججججججججج 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الحمد لله 
> 
> كل النونات غلطوا ووقعوا فى المطب اللى وقعتهم فيه
> 
> الحل ساحل العاج يا أمامير
> 
> يا عينى على ذكاءكم الألمعى 
> 
> مأخدتوش بالكم ان مفيش ولا راء دخل يرد
> ...


*مش ساحل العاج دي

هي إللي في شبرا وراء البنزينه كده*

----------


## قلب مصر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يانهااااار على العسل المعسل والسكر المسكررررررررررر
> 
> اماااااااال بيخوفنااااااااااااا منك لييييييييييه 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :Girl (9):  :Girl (9):  :Girl (9):  :Girl (9):  :Girl (9): 
شوفتي الخوف  :Girl (12):   :Girl (12): 
 :M (19): 
تعالي تعالي خدي وردة  :M (18): 
دا انتي يا لمسة اللي سكر قراقيش  :l:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> شوفتي الخوف  
> 
> تعالي تعالي خدي وردة 
> دا انتي يا لمسة اللي سكر قراقيش


*
ماتصدقيش يالمسه ليكِ حق تخافي منها

انا مش عايزه اقولك بتعمل ايه في إللي مش بيسمعو الكلام

الأول ياستي بتعلقهم على باب المنتدى

وبعد كده بتكهربهم وبعدين لو لقتهم لسه عايشين

تقوم موقفاهم وتقيمين سالب العضو يجيلو القلب يموت طبيعي

*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *مش ساحل العاج دي
> 
> هي إللي في شبرا وراء البنزينه كده*



ايوه هى يا هايدى

والعنوان بالمظبوط

5 شارع جزيرة بدران خلف عمر افندى

----------


## وجدى محمود

[quote=الشحرورة;1328603]


> *البرنس الكبير يحيى زكريا* 
> *بتقولك من قناة الشحرورة*
> *تقولى برلين*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *احنا قناة الحقيقة والشفافية*
> *ومعانا مفيش نتيجة مستخبية*
> *ولا راء تقدر علينا*
> *والنونات دول نور عينينا*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> ...


 
هو إحنا نسيبكم يوم

تتنططو

وتفتكرو إننا إنسحبنا

هأهأهأهأهأهأهأ

أنا منسحب من بيتى للشغل بقالى 16 ساعه

ومن حسن حظنكم إن دة حيتكرر كتير الفتره الجايه كلها

إمرحو *يانونات*

وإحنا علينا نشربات

طالعه عنينا فى مشاغلنا

وإنتو ياعينى عليكو حجات

الرقيقه *لمسه*

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاىىىىىىىىىىى

أدى إشاعه من الإشعات

لاء وتقولو الحل الهند

ربنا *يهـــ ــنـــ ـد كو*   يانونات

الرأأأأأأأأأأأت ياعينى عليها

طالع روحها تجيب جينهات

وأدى* هايدى* ومليانه شماته

 :Thumbdown:  بكره تغنى التعلب فات

*والشحروره* تنافق فيهم :y: 

وتقول دولا نور العين

 :Dribble: طمعانه فى فطار منيهم

بخله وفكراهم حلوين :Animal Rooster: 

بكره يا*شحروره* تلاقيهم

على باب *السيده* قاعدين

 :BRAWA: وإحنا أكيد راح نشمت فيهم :BRAWA: 

 :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3: ونقول تستاهلو ياوحشين :Thumbdown:  :Thumbdown:  :Thumbdown: 


مع تحيات

واحد إنتم صعبانين عليه قوى

ياعينى بكره تغنو

*يافرحه ماتمت خدها الغراب وطار*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*الحل الهند 


ونطالب بإلغاء الشغل وقت المسابقات  

لو فيه محامى شاطر يرفع لنا القضية ديه ويكسب فينا ثواب*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 


نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة العاشرة 




انتظرونا غدا  الخميس الساعة 12 فى الحلقة الحادية عشر

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الاخوه الاعزاء  
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> 
> نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة العاشرة 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا دمك يا أخى

وجالك قلب تحط النتيجه دى بكل بساطه

لا دانت بجح بقى وباينها حتقلب دندره على نهاية الشهر الكريم

انت اعتمدت مشاركتى غلط ليه

اولا الحل ساحل العاج وانا اللى كاتب الفزوره واعرف حلها مش حضرتك

اه انا ساعة ما كتبتها كنت اقصد ساحل العاج

حتيجى حضرتك تعمل لى فيها دايرة معارف وتصدق النونات اللى قالوا ان الحل الهند

انت والنونات غلط يا افندى وانا الصح اتفضل عدل مستنداتك وماتبقاش تتسرع الا لما تاخد رأيى

 الاول مش كفايه حاطط قيقاره وقلب مصر ود/ رحاب ومش عارف مين فوق فى النتيجه وانا تحتهم

بس الحمد لله اللى اسمها هايدى انا فوق راسها وكاتم على انفاسها اوعى آجى بكره الاقيك 

مشعلقها فوق حيبقى يوم ما يعلم به الا ربنا . ياللا يا نادر روح صلح النتيجه فورا ...

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *تااااااااااااانى بلح
> بلح تااااااانى
> لا أنا عجبنى العنب العنب وباغنى زى ما طلبتى منى
> يمكن الوجع يروح عنى
> وهانفذ بلح أمهااااات       أبهااااات لا فهمت فهمت
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يسعدك
> تحيتى*



شفت يا وجدى البلح اللى وزعناه على النونات عمل فيهم ايه

اهى قيثاره بقت مزبهله ومش شايفه حاجه كله عندها بقى تركواز

عقبال الباقى يارب ..

ياللا يا وجدى هات عصير العنب اللى اتفقنا نفرقه عليهن ولا تنسى ان تضع عليه الكثير والكثير

من شربة زيت الخروع ...

حلاوتك يا وجدى غنى معايا يا وله

تساهيل والرزق على الله تساهيل

ربنا حيسهلها للنونات قوى يا وله ..

----------


## وجدى محمود

تساهيل تساهيل 
تساهيل والرزق على الله تساهيل 

تساهيل تساهيل 

و_فيثاره_ ياعينى  :Clown: كانت فله تساهيل

من كتر القر حتكسر قله 
تساهيل

من كل نونات :Omg:  :Omg:  القاعه _اسم الله_

تساهيل 

وإسى _نادر_  :Helpsmilie2: حيزوغ مالحفله 

تساهيل 

تساهيل 
واةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
على حظ  :1: نوناتهم  :Baby: تساهيل  
تساهيل 
ملح فى شرباتهم تساهيل
تساهيل
واةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
تساهيل والبخت ياعينى 
بخت قليل 

تساهيل 
واةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
_زكريا_ غايظهم :Play Ball:  تساهيل 

تساهيل 
وأةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
قاعدين شايلين ميت ::stpd::  هم تقيل ::stpd::  
تساهيل

وأةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

لاء دأنا كنت  :Omg: تثأب بس

تصبحو على خيل

تساهيل

قصدى :Hug2:  خيييييييييييييير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 

سيتم تاجيل حلقة اليوم 

الى الساعة 1 بدلا من 12 

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## ROOS

*مسابقة جميلة ولعدم دخولى لم اعرف بها 

لكنها جميلة بما فيها من خفة دم المصريين 

رائعة بفكرتها كل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## لمسه

اوكىىىىىىىى اهو تكون لمسه جت  :: 

 شكرا استاذنا

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> اوكىىىىىىىى اهو تكون لمسه جت 
> 
>  شكرا استاذنا


لموسه مفيش فزوره النهارده

ياللا يا ماما قومى نامى بلا وجع قلب

وياريت تتصلى بكل اخواتك النونات وتقوليلهم يناموا هم كمان

ياللا يا نونات

بيتك بيتك مفيش حاجه النهارده يا حلوين

----------


## لمسه

لالالالالالالالالا ياستاذنا انا لسه جاايه من الاجوون ومصهلله قوووووى آآآآآآآآخر حاجه يعنى 

لا منوم ينفع ولا بلح امهااااات 

ال اناام ال 

هذا المسابجه برعاية الشحروره والشحروراااااات ات ات ات 
و
و النونه والنوناااااااااااات ات ات ات 



 اء اء اء اء اء اء  :Lol2:

----------


## الشحرورة

ويا هنانا الكل دايما ويانا

والأحبة جايين حبه حبه

وننشر بيننا الو والمحبه

وبالطيارة الجامبو هنطير

والريس كان عايز تغيير

لكن انا قلت

مش ممكن كده يبقى

 الأمر خطير

دولتنا بغرب أفريقيا

سكانها قبائل زنجية

وشوية صغيرة

 منهم ابيضانية

من قبيلة باولى وبيتى

ومالكونى وسينوفو

والحرفة الاساسية

هيه الحرفة الزراعية

وهى تالت دولة بأنتاج البن

ولسه مش راح أوون

وخامس دولة بأنتاج الموز

والأناناس

وادونا هدية نسناس

وأهم مدنها

بواكى وجاجنوا

وخلاص كده بقيت محتاس



حاسبى حاسبى يا شحرورة

اخرجى انتى برة الصورة

اهم مدنها الأقتصادية

فجروا فيها الحفار

الشاطرين المصراوية

وكفاية عليكم كده

هيحلها القاضى والفاضى

وكل الأسكندرانية

وكمان الراءات الباينة

والمستخبية

وونى يا شحرورة من الفزورة دى

وووووووووووون

----------


## لمسه

نحن هناااااااا

----------


## لمسه

ساحل العاااج

----------


## e_elassas

ساحل العاج

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

كوت ديفوار 

او ساحل العاج 


 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

سااحل العااااج

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*كنت مشغول فى مسابقة رجال الاعمال والله  

حظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ*




هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 23 ثواني.

----------


## لمسه

> لموسه مفيش فزوره النهارده
> 
> ياللا يا ماما قومى نامى بلا وجع قلب
> 
> وياريت تتصلى بكل اخواتك النونات وتقوليلهم يناموا هم كمان
> 
> ياللا يا نونات
> 
> بيتك بيتك مفيش حاجه النهارده يا حلوين




بااااين كده انت اللى نمتت يامعنننمىىىىىىىىىى

والله انت سكر ومننننبى يامعنمى منننبى

قلت لك مصهلله اخر حاجه مصدقتششششششششششش

 انا الاووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللل

يافرحت جلبك يااااااااااابت لمسمس يافنننس انتى 

يمسيك بالخيييير يالى ببااااالى 


ياخراااااااااااااااابى هههههههههههههههههههههه
ده شكوكو

----------


## لمسه

> *كنت مشغول فى مسابقة رجال الاعمال والله  
> 
> حظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 23 ثواني.



منا كمان كنت برجال الاعمااااااال وانشغلت هؤهؤهؤهؤ

حججججج فارغه  ياباااااااااااااااااااااى عليك ياجدع  :f2: 

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

والنبى لنكيد العزااااااااااااااال

----------


## e_elassas

> *كنت مشغول فى مسابقة رجال الاعمال والله  
> 
> حظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 23 ثواني.


هههههههههههههه رجال الاعمال ايه بس مصر كلها كانت هناااك حجج حجج هههههههههههه

النوناات النوناات الله عليكى يابت يالموس انتى الاولى وانا التانيه وراااكى علطووووول

ولسه ولسه خلصنا رجاال الاعماال وفضينا هههههههههههههههه

----------


## لمسه

خاليكى ايون كده معايا ياقلبى وورايااااااااااااا

مش فارقه مين الاول ومين التانى المه :Mad: م نحن النوناااااااااااااااااااااات 

وتفشناااااااااااهم فين الناااااااس  فين الررررررررررراء 

ياحسرت قلبى عليييييييييييهم 

والنبى لنكيييييييد العزااال ونقول اللى ماعمره اتقاااااااااااال 

وبيب :Love:  بيب :Love:  بيب :Love:  بيب  :Love: 

مبروك نونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*خلاص ياجدعان ماكنتش نقطة يعنى 

*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> بااااين كده انت اللى نمتت يامعنننمىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> والله انت سكر ومننننبى يامعنمى منننبى
> 
> قلت لك مصهلله اخر حاجه مصدقتششششششششششش
> 
>  انا الاووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللل
> 
> يافرحت جلبك يااااااااااابت لمسمس يافنننس انتى 
> ...



ساتر يارب من عينك ومن قرك

انتى يا دوب اول ماقلتى مصحصحه والنت فصل

أعوذ بالله من عينك وعيون النونات كلهم المقورين المدورين

والله الواحد عيفكر يسيب لكم البلد والكل كليله ويروح يهج فى اى حته

على الاجل نرتاح من حديتكم الماسخ دى

دنا جلت خلاص حاحل الفزوره ومفيش غيرى موجود عاد وفجأه طلعت لى زى فرجع لوزاللى 

اسمهت لمسه دى وبصيت لى بعينيها وكانت هى البصه النت فصل ومعرفش ايه اللى حصل لى عاد

يا ساتر يارب من عينك دى .. اسمعى يا لموسه انتى بعد كديه ما تتحديش معايا واصل ولا لسانك

ياجى على لسانى تانى .. يا شيخه عجدتينى وكرهتينى فى نفسى وفى الدنيا والكل كليله

اعوذ بالله .. صدج اللى جال العين تفلج النت ... استنى وكمان عتنسينى اجول الحل

مش عارف ابه اللى عيحصل لى واصل ..

الحل النيله ساحل شكوكو ..

يانهار مش فايت خبر ايه يا يحيى .. ركز شويه عاد

ايوه الحل ساحل روض الفرج

ييييييييه

على اليمين مانى حالل حاجه واصل

ولا حعتب المنتدى ده تانى طول ما النونات دول مجعمزين فيه 

وابقى اجعدى يا ختى وجولى منبه يا معنم للنونات بتوعاتك

----------


## لمسه

> ساتر يارب من عينك ومن قرك
> 
> انتى يا دوب اول ماقلتى مصحصحه والنت فصل
> 
> أعوذ بالله من عينك وعيون النونات كلهم المقورين المدورين
> 
> والله الواحد عيفكر يسيب لكم البلد والكل كليله ويروح يهج فى اى حته
> 
> على الاجل نرتاح من حديتكم الماسخ دى
> ...




 مالك يااابوى عاااااااااد انا مايرضنييييييييش زعلا ك وااااصل ياخاااااااال

جولى انت من سوهاششش  ولا من قنا البلد حدااانا  :notme: 

انا جلت لك ان مزاجى عال العال مصدقتنيش وااصل  :Dribble: 

جولى تعرف اولاد نصيير عاد ياخال دول حداانا بسوجااااااااش :y: 

ولا تزعل نفسويييتك عاد  :;): 

ولا جولك ازعل ياخااااال ده المطلوب :1: 

التاار ولا العااااار ياخااااااااااااااال


نياهاهاهاهاهاها 
جبروت امراءه :hey: 


*

اه



اه




اه



نسيت اجولك انا مشهوره بين اصدقاااائى واعدقاااائى

 ان سرى بااااااتع خد بالك بقى على  نفسك

وده مش تهديد لا سمح الله ولا تهديد  اه بس انا بفكرك بسسسس وتعرف كويس قوووووووى 

واخدلى بالك حضرتك من قوووووى دى 

مين هى فننس لمسمس*

----------


## kethara

*الحل ساحل العاج

شحرورة بلاش تأخير عشان النونات
متسمعيش كلام الريس بيحرضك علينا
لكن برده لمسه فازت الحمد لله
النونات مكتسحات
ههههههههههههههههه



مع تحيتى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> مسلسل دموع لا تنتهي .. ,, 
> 
> 
> في يوم الجمعه الساعه 12 صباحا .. غرق المنتدى بدموع النونات 
> وبعد ان غرق المنتــدى بدمووع النوناات الحلوات .. 
> 
> الراءات حاولو الهرب ولاكن لا مفر .. والنونات بتزيد بالدمووع .. وحاولو الراءات بكل ما اوتو من قوه ان يوقفوو دموع النونات  وكلن هيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات .. لان النونات سلاحهن الوحيد هو الدمووووووووووع ,,
> 
> حيث ان الدمووع كانت خطه محنكه من قبل النونااات .. حيث اتفقن النونات على قتل الراءات .. والقضاء عليهم حتى يكون الاكتسااااااااااااااااح اكتسااح نوني كامل في مسابقة شحروره هانم .. 
> ...



الجميلة مس رورو

منورة المسابقة والدنيا كلها
وجميل المسلسل ده دموع للراءات لا تنتهى
ههههههههههههههههه
صح حبيبتى زمن الاكتساح النونى

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ألمانيا 
> 
> 
> كنت فى سابع نوووووووووووووووووووووومة اووووووووووووووووووووعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااغعغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ*



أخى الكريم ماجد

انت لسه فاكر وكل يوم حجة جديدة
والنونات مبسوطة سعيدة
مرة نووووووووووم
ومرة بتاكل دووووووم
ومرة شغل ومعرفش ايه مالوش لزووم
ههههههههههههههههههه
تغيش وتاخد غيرها

----------


## الشحرورة

> *نشرة أخبار الخامسه والعشرون
> 
> جاء لنا اليوم خبر ان الراءات يدبرون 
> 
> مخطط للنونات كل امالنا ان يدبرون مخطط عن كيفية إجابات الأسئله في ميعادها
> 
> بدل إشغال بالهم بنون النسوه العظمه الذي قرر
> 
> رئيس لجنة النونات بعمل وزاره خاصه بعنوان
> ...


ايوة يا هاااااايدى
شطورة خليكى دايما بالصورة
اوعى تغيبى عنا يا امورة
لحسن شحرورة
تكون مقهورة
ههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا قمر

----------


## الشحرورة

> *لا اله الا الله*
> 
> 
> 
>  * بعد كلام الأخت الجميله*
> 
> *رورو*
> 
> مش ممكن طبعا نتكلم غير عن هايدى بس 
> ...




أخى الكريم الشاعر
وجدى محمود

والله حضرتك منور المسابقة والقاعه كلها
بمشاركاتك الجميلة خفيفة الظل
وروحك المرحة الهدف هو التواصل وقضاء 
وقت طيب مع بعضنا البعض
لا مكسب ولا خسارة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بردة النونات النونات
غيرهم والله ميلزمناااااااش
لالالالالالالالالالالا
بنضوحك معاااااااك

ودى وتقديرى

----------


## الشحرورة

> كويس جدا يا وجدى
> 
> الخطه ماشيه زى ما رسمناها
> 
> خللى النونات يقولوا وقت سعيد ووقت على ومحمدين على الاهلاوى وماجد ونادر ما يحطوا العبوات
> 
> الناسفه وقزايز السفن اب قصدى قزايز المولوتوف اللى اشتريناها من الحاج تشيكوف والقنابل 
> 
> اليدويه والرجليه والدماغيه اللى هى . وكمان بفخخوا السرفر عشان النونه اللى تيجى تحط اجابه
> ...



البرنس يحيى زكريا

سامع صوت مين شحرورة
دى دبلجة يا برنس انت فيييييييييييين ؟؟؟
مش صوتى مش صوتى
انا صوتى وحش كده
هههههههههههههههههه
مننحرمش من وجودك الجميل يا برنس

ودى وتقديرى

----------


## الشحرورة

> *بصراحه يا جماعة 
> 
> حالة الشحرورة تصعب على الكافر 
> 
> مش قادرة تتحرك ولا تقف ولا تقعد ولا تنام 
> 
> عذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> 
> لونها بقى ازرق  واحمر و عنيها الوارمه  
> ...


*أستاذى اسكندرانى

ليه كده تسيبنى وتروح للراءات
مالهوم النونات الغاليات
الحلووووووووووين المحترمات
كل ده عذاب بالشحرورة ياريس
وأنت قاااااااااعد بتوصف وتهيص
يا خسارة يا شحرورة
حتى الريس فرحان فيكى
يا غالية ودايما منصورة
هههههههههههههههه
ولا يهمنا احنا جااااااااامدين قوى ياريس
مش خرعييييين
هههههههههههههههههههه
دام وجودك ياريس

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> بيان رقم 0901
> 
> يا هادي يارب
> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله
> تش تش تش تش 
> وسع يا بني انت وهو لما نعرف نرش ميه على عتبة المشاركة
> خللي ربنا يفتحها علينا
> وانتي يا نوناية انتى وهيا يالا كلوا يرش مية على عتبة مشاركته
> ...



*
العسولة قلب مصر

يا سيدى على البيانات والقرارات
مش اى اى ولا زى زى
ادى البيانات الهامة ولا محتاجة زيطة ولا لمه
لبسنا الحلقان الجديدة
والزمامير جاهزة ومظبوطة نهاوند وسيكا
وكمان شيكا بيكا
والحيطان جامدة كمان
ومليانه حنان
عشان ياخدوها بالاحضان
هههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا قمر

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ايون
> 
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> ...


*هايدى الأميرة

يا سيدى يا سيدى
ايوة كده يا بلاش
هايدى وفراشتها غيرها ميلزمناش
عايزاكى جاهزة على طول
وكله تمام التمام
عايزه اشووووووف فيهم
كل ألوان وأصناف العذاب
هههههههههههههههه
وهاسيبلك المهمة السهلة دى يا قمر
شدددددى حيلك

ودى وتقديرى
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> بيان رقم 11 أsأ 
> 
> الخطة ماشية عال العال
> والخطوة التمناشر نجحت
> ووقفنالهم المزود يعني server وخليناه مشغول ليل ونهار 
> ويبقوا يقابلوني لو عرفوا يحلوا حاجة الراءات 
> هما أو حتى النونااااااات
> السيرفر مش حيرجع غير لما الراءات تمشي وتسافر جزر الواق الواق
> والنونات فقط هيا اللي حتشوف المشاركات 
> ...


*
القائدة قلب مصر

ايوة انا عايزاكى بين كل بيان وبيان اتنين تلاته
هههههههههههههههههههه
عايزاهم يعيشوا ايامهم كلها رعب وخوف
والرعشة هنا توصلنا بكل تفاصيلها
هههههههههههههههههههه
متخيلهام كان الله بعونهم
والحمد لله الخطة عال العال
ركزوووا مع القائدة يا نوناااات

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## Dr_rehab

ساحل العاج 
يظهر انا اتاخرت كتير قوى 
بس خلاص من بكرة انا اجازة لبعد العيد 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 


نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة الحادية عشر 




انتظرونا غدا  السبت الساعة 12 فى الحلقة الثانية عشر

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> مالك يااابوى عاااااااااد انا مايرضنييييييييش زعلا ك وااااصل ياخاااااااال
> 
> جولى انت من سوهاششش  ولا من قنا البلد حدااانا 
> 
> انا جلت لك ان مزاجى عال العال مصدقتنيش وااصل 
> 
> جولى تعرف اولاد نصيير عاد ياخال دول حداانا بسوجااااااااش
> 
> ولا تزعل نفسويييتك عاد 
> ...



واه واه وااااه يا بووووى

عتهددى البرنس يا بت انتى 

ايه فننس ومننس اللى طالعالى فيها دى 

بذمتك دى اسامى عتجيبوها اما نوادر يا خلج

جال ابه فننس لمسمس معرفش انى الاسامى المخربطه دى عيجبلوها ازاى فى المنتدى ده

امشى يا بت العبى بعيد عاد .. مانجصش كمانى الا اللمسمسات كمان عييوجوا ويعملوا راسهم

براس ريس الراءات ..عتقولى انا منين .. انا من الصوامعه شرج يا بت محافظة سوهاج 

خابره يعنى ايه الصوامعه ولا مخابراش يا بت .. يبجى تتلمى عاد وتنسحبى من المسابجه 

ومعدتش اشوف خلجتك ولا اسمع صوتك واصل ..اجفلى خشمك يا بت عاد لاحسن وعلى النعمه

متعرغيش انى حعمل ايه .. جال من عيونى عاد ... مش انا يا مايا اللى عنخاف من عينك المدوره 

المجوره دى ... أااااااااى .. ايه الصداع اللى مسكنى فجأه دى .. يابوى على عينك .. روحى يا 

شيخه منك لله ... عجول ايه .. المخلص ربنا ..

----------


## الشحرورة

سخروره كاليميرا يا روخى

ايه اللى جابك دولتنا

رخ تتعبى قوى وتدوخى

اصل السياخه دى لعبتنا

فيه عندنا أثارات بالكوم

والدنيا كلها تعرفنا

اركاديا ماشيه مَع رودس

فى مسرخ رومانى يا كسوفنا

أوليمب دى أم الألعاب




والاكروبول موس راخ ننسى

هوميروس وألف عنا كتاب

الياذه ومعاها أوديسا

فيه جارنا سيخ مسلم يا جميل

الأناضولى الأوثمانلى

بفرخ قوى مع صوته واميل

لو مره قاللى امان يا للى




بتقولى عاوزه عاصِمِتْنَا

لالا يا سخرور ولا كلمه

أخلى العواصم مدينتنا

دى اسمها إله الخكمه

بنخب مصر و نهواها

كيرياكو جدى كان فيها

ستى بتخكى على هواها

وتقول كمان ربى اخميها

----------


## kethara

اليونان

----------


## e_elassas

اليونان

----------


## قلب مصر

اليوناااااااااااان

----------


## لمسه

اليونان

----------


## Dr_rehab

اليونان

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يونان*

----------


## وجدى محمود

هههههههههههههههههههههه

5 نونااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


علشان النونان هى الدوله

يابختكم والله

اللهم هذا حسد

لاء وهايدى سريعه قوى

يونانت

ياواد ياتقيل إنت

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 5 نونااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> 
> علشان النونان هى الدوله
> 
> يابختكم والله
> 
> ...


*طبعاً ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جاين في حارة السقايين النونات طبعاً

كل سنه وانتم كلكم بخير ويارب 

كلنا يتقبل الله منا ويبلغنا ليلة القدر*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

يا خيبة كل النونات والله وقدرت اوقعهم انا و وجدى ونادر

الحمد لله اللعبه خالت عليكم وقلت كل النونات حيقولوا اليونان ... عارفين ليه ..عشان النونات يا 

حول الله مخ يوك .. عقل يوك ..تفكير يوك ..النونات دى مخهم مهلبيه .. يا نونات يا حلوين ياللى 

عاملين انكم فى غاية الذكاء انا اتصلت بوجدى بالنهار وقلت له لو النونات قالوا اليونان ادخل انت 

كمان وقول اليونان عشان نثبتهم لحد ما يقعوا فى الخيه وبعدين حدخل انا واقول الحل واتفقت مع 

نادر كمان وقاللى اوكى يا برنس خلينا نوقعهم ونضحك على خيبتهم ....

بالذمه مفيش واحده فيكم قرت الكلام ده .. الاناضولى العثمانلى .. لما يقول امان يالللى

عاوزين ايه تانى اسهل من كده .. مش بقول لكم مخ يوك عقل يوك اللى فى دماغكم ده مش مخ

دى واحد مهلبيه ..

أأأأأأه من غباءكم

الحل 

تركياااااااااااا

أمان ياربى

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 


نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة الثانية عشر 




انتظرونا غدا  الاثنين الساعة 12 فى الحلقة الثالثة عشر

----------


## M!sS Roro

> يا خيبة كل النونات والله وقدرت اوقعهم انا و وجدى ونادر
> 
> الحمد لله اللعبه خالت عليكم وقلت كل النونات حيقولوا اليونان ... عارفين ليه ..عشان النونات يا 
> 
> حول الله مخ يوك .. عقل يوك ..تفكير يوك ..النونات دى مخهم مهلبيه .. يا نونات يا حلوين ياللى 
> 
> عاملين انكم فى غاية الذكاء انا اتصلت بوجدى بالنهار وقلت له لو النونات قالوا اليونان ادخل انت 
> 
> كمان وقول اليونان عشان نثبتهم لحد ما يقعوا فى الخيه وبعدين حدخل انا واقول الحل واتفقت مع 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وانتو لسى بتخططو .. ياعمووو خلاص .. النتايج اهي قدامك  :CHYTRY:  ..

عــــــــــدنـــــــــــــــــــــآآ .. 

وسع وسع رورو وصــلت ..  :Cool:  ..

----------


## M!sS Roro

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 5 نونااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> 
> علشان النونان هى الدوله
> 
> يابختكم والله
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلووووووووه يا استاذ وجدي ضحكتني . كويس اني ماكنتش هنا لحسن تتريق عليا انا كمان ..  :Ban2:

----------


## kethara

*بيــــــــــــان هام*
*
النونات المحترمات
والمحترمين الراءات

تبلغكم الشحرورة أعتذارها عن تقديم حلقة اليوم
لظروف نتية وان شاء الله
ستكون الحلقه غدا بنفس الميعاد
الساعة 12
وبتبلغكم كثير السلام*
*
ولقد بلغتكم

تحيتى*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*ياخسااااااااره انا داخله المنتدى مخصوص علشان المسابقه .. 

وغـدآ نلتقـي ..*

----------


## لمسه

اوعى يكون مقلب اااااااااااااااااااااه 

يكون راء من الرااااااااااااااااااءءءءءت دخل باسمك ولا حاجه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على العموم علم والف شكر لكى يارق قيثاره

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


((( إن شاء الله خير ماتقلقوش الواضح إن *الشحروره* بلغت *فيثاره* كالعاده بالحل مسبقا

فخافت على الجمل الباقى اللى حلتها ليطق هو كمان فهربت بصنعة لطافه)) 

أنا بس محتاج توضيح 

الكلمه اللى فى وسط جملة *فيثاره*  ياريت حد يترمجهالى

((لظروف _نتية_ وان ))

كده يا*رورو*

جيه مخصوص علشان المسابقه

وانا اللى كنت فاكرك جيه تنفذى وعدك وتسحرينى الليله

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اللهم صيمهم ليل ونهار عشان جيوب الرجاله اللى فلسوها*

*اللهم أمين
*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> اوعى يكون مقلب اااااااااااااااااااااه 
> 
> يكون راء من الرااااااااااااااااااءءءءءت دخل باسمك ولا حاجه 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على العموم علم والف شكر لكى يارق قيثاره


مجلب يا فننس لمسمس مجلللللب

الشحروره دلوكيتى بتتعذب عذاب  محدش شافه يا حول الله

امعلجينها من شعرها فى الهوا ومجعدين واحد يهرش فى رجليها من تحت وهى عتكركر

وموش جادره تاخد نفسها وكمانى عمالين نجوليلها نكت ماسخه وهى عم تبكى دلوكيتى يا بت 

عمى .. ومبجيناش عارفين هى عتضحك ولا عتعيط ..الشحروره مخها طج خليص

يا حلاوتك يا واد يابرنس يا معذب النونات

جال نونات جال 

هع هع هع هع هع 

فليحيا الشماريييييييخ

العذاب برنس

----------


## M!sS Roro

> مجلب يا فننس لمسمس مجلللللب
> 
> الشحروره دلوكيتى بتتعذب عذاب  محدش شافه يا حول الله
> 
> امعلجينها من شعرها فى الهوا ومجعدين واحد يهرش فى رجليها من تحت وهى عتكركر
> 
> وموش جادره تاخد نفسها وكمانى عمالين نجوليلها نكت ماسخه وهى عم تبكى دلوكيتى يا بت 
> 
> عمى .. ومبجيناش عارفين هى عتضحك ولا عتعيط ..الشحروره مخها طج خليص
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. والله وحشتني ياااا عمو ياااا برنس .. 

انته بجيت صعيدي ..  :: 

الكلام الصعيدي فيه شبه من كلامنا  ::mazika2::  

جال راءات جال ..  :3: 

بس يعني شنوو شماريخ  ؟؟!! ..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. والله وحشتني ياااا عمو ياااا برنس .. 
> 
> انته بجيت صعيدي .. 
> 
> الكلام الصعيدي فيه شبه من كلامنا  
> 
> جال راءات جال .. 
> 
> بس يعني شنوو شماريخ  ؟؟!! ..



اهلا وسهلا يا اجمل ريم بالكويت ومصر والدنيا كلها

شلونك ماما

تبى تعرفين شنو يعنى شماريخ

اذا كان والدك مصرى هو راح يجولك يُمَّه

اما اذا كان مو مصرى اجول لك انى

شماريخ جمع شمروخ واعتقد ان نوع من الهراوات الغليظه التى تستعمل فى الخناقات الصعيديه

وفيه برضو بعض الصعايده بسموا اولادهم بيه ... ها فهمتى ولا اعيد من تانى ..

انتى ايش جد صار لك بالكويت ريم ... ولا اتولدتى هناك

انا بحب الفنانين الكويتيين كتير جدا وخصوصا عبدالكريم عبدالقادر وشادى الخليج وغريد الشاطئ

والرائع عوض دوخى فى اغنيته الجميله صوت السهارى ...

المهم عاوز اقول لك ابعدى عن النونات وخليكى مع الراءات فنحن فى زمن الراءات

قصدى الشمارييييييخ

----------


## الشحرورة

> أيوة هيا البحرين دي
> منها لله


*صح طبعا يا قلب مصر الجميلة*




> *ايه يا جماعه هيه غلط والا ايه
> فين الناس*


لا صح يا سوسو متخافيش
ههههههههههههههههه




> البحرين


*
صح يا استاذ وجدى وكسبان*




> *حبيبتى قلب مصر
> 
> خايفة ارد عليكِ باى كلمه
> اسكندرانى ما يصدق ويخصم درجات تانى
> وأنتِ بتتخلى عنى وتسيبينى وحدى
> انا هاسكت واكلمك بكرة بع الساعة 12
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انتظرينى
> 
> مع تحيتى*


*
ااااااه أوعى تغلطى وتقولى تانى يا قيثارة
قلبى معاكى*



> *
>  ال راء ال
> 
> مبروك علينا الفووووووووووووووووووووووز 
> 
> تيت تيت تيت نوووووووون 
> 
> تيت تيت تيت نوووووووون 
> 
> ...


*ايوة يا هايدى دايما فائزات
بالعند فى الراءات
هههههههههههههههههههه*



> البحرين 
> 
> ياااخبتى العياال سهوووووونى



*شطورة يا أحلى لموسة*

----------


## kethara

*يا شحرررررررورة
فين الحلقة يا شطووووووورة
منتظرين*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> اهلا وسهلا يا اجمل ريم بالكويت ومصر والدنيا كلها




هههههههههههههههههه اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا فيك يا عموو  ..


انا تمااااااااااااااام زينه الحمدالله يا احلى عموووووو  ::$:  ,, الخليجي عليك يجنن يا برنس  ::$: 




> شماريخ جمع شمروخ واعتقد ان نوع من الهراوات الغليظه التى تستعمل فى الخناقات الصعيديه
> 
> وفيه برضو بعض الصعايده بسموا اولادهم بيه ... ها فهمتى ولا اعيد من تانى ..



امممممممممممممممم ياعيني معلوووومه جديده فرش   :Lol2: .. ميرسوو يا عمووو ومنكم نستفيد  ::evil::  .. ال استفيد ال انتو يا معشر الراءات مش واخدين منكم حاجه غير الافتراء والغش ههههههههههههههههههههههههه >> باهزر والله  ::$:   ::$: 





> انتى ايش جد صار لك بالكويت ريم ... ولا اتولدتى هناك


عمووو .. انا كويتيه اساسا بس باعرف اتكلم مصري ,, >> والنبي والنبي  ايه رايك في اللهجه المصري عليا  :Biggrin: 




> انا بحب الفنانين الكويتيين كتير جدا وخصوصا عبدالكريم عبدالقادر وشادى الخليج وغريد الشاطئ
> 
> والرائع عوض دوخى فى اغنيته الجميله صوت السهارى ...


ياسلام عليييييييييييييك ياعموووو عظمه على عظمه .. دول بقى من الزمن الذهبي ,, ذوقك حلو اوي انا باسمع لعبدالكريم  ::$: 





> المهم عاوز اقول لك ابعدى عن النونات وخليكى مع الراءات فنحن فى زمن الراءات


لااااااااااااااااااااااع والف لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع .. نحن النونات يدا واحده ضد الافتراء الرائي ومافيش خيااااااااااااااانه  :4:

----------


## لمسه

انتووووووووووووووو فييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## e_elassas

يانااااااااااااس فيين المسااااااااابقه عاوزه انام ههههههههههههه

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> انتووووووووووووووو فييييييييييييييييييييييين



عتنادى على مين يا بت عمى

ما خلاص شحروره معدتش تنفع تجدم مسابجات واصل

مش مسابجات بس دى معدتش تنفع تجدم حاجه واصل

دى حتى معادتش تنفع لا طبله ولا تار 

يا عينى جاعده تغنى طار فى الهوا شاشى وانت متدراشى يا جدع ..قصدها على البرنس

لا حول ولا جوة الا بالله

ليه بس يا شحروره ماكنتى معززه مكرمه جاعده فى المنتدى كافيه خيرك شرك

لازم تجفى جدام المجرى 

لازم تتحدينى يا بنت الناس

ياللا يا فننس لمسمس روحى نامى يا بت  عمى

خلاص فضيناها سيره

روحى يا ماما النوم افيد لك بدل الجعده اللى مالهاش عازه دى

حلاوتك يا واد يا برنس والله  وخلصت من النونات وحججت كل اللى كان فى دماغك

فينك يا وجدى عشان تشاركنا انا ونادر فرحة التخلص من النونات للابد

فليحيا الشماريييييييخ

----------


## وجدى محمود

اليسا روحى نامى

المسابقه خلاص فركش

وقولى لنوناتك كده برده

النور قطع ولا أقولك

يارب النور يقطع عند كل النونات وقت نزول السؤال

قولى أمين

----------


## الشحرورة

*خلاص اتجنيت 

انا حاسلم نفسى 

وحولو  اوراقى لفضيلة المفتى 

















*

----------


## M!sS Roro

وانا كمان اتجننت .. امبارح كل شويه مشغول ,, لحد ما قفلت المنتدى ونمت ..  ::(: 

ماتشوووفولنا صرفه يا جدعاااااااااااااااان ,,مش عايزين الراءات تتشمت فينا  ::@:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> وانا كمان اتجننت .. امبارح كل شويه مشغول ,, لحد ما قفلت المنتدى ونمت .. 
> 
> ماتشوووفولنا صرفه يا جدعاااااااااااااااان ,,مش عايزين الراءات تتشمت فينا



احنا اللى جفلنا السيرفر يا رجاله

والله واستريحنا من النونات ووجع دماغهم وبجينا فى التماااااام

وابجوا  ورونى شطارتكم يا نونات جال فننس جال و هايدى وورور بجى دى اسامى دى فيه حد 

يبجى اسمه ورور ايه فجل ده ولا ايه ..ياللا بجى بلا دلع ماسخ

فليحيا الشمارييييييييخ

----------


## الشحرورة

دولتنا أروبيا عظيمه

قوه وفن ولعب وسيما

مملكه فى الكوره وفى الحكم

إسالو بالاك وكمان رونى دا كان هداف

وكانت محتلانا قديما

إسألو دودى الفايد عنها

وديانا ومين اللى قتلها

دولتنا كلنا عارفينها

غادرت مصر

ولسه أثارها

موقعها غرب القاره

وجيرانها إسكتلندا

وشمالها فيه أيرلندا

عاصمتها بلندنه بتغنى

ولنهر التايمز وصلنى

وفى يخت يكون صنع هولندا

----------


## الشحرورة

*كل الشكر والتقدير
لأخى الكريم الشاعر 

وجدى محمود

لأهدائنا هذة الفزورة الجميلة
وحلقة اليوم
ألف شكر أخى
وعايزيين نشوف بقى شطارة الراءات
السيرفر معانا

كل سنه وأنت طيب يا رب


ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## e_elassas

بريطاانيا عظمى ههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

بريطانيا

----------


## وجدى محمود

*ياسلام على حظى

دكى الساعه أفتح الموقع الاقى فزورتى واول واحد يشوفهاا

بختك يابو بخيت

اللهم نيم النونااااااااااات*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

الحل انجلترا مش بريطانيا

جبل المزود ما يزودها معايا ويجفل تجفيل

انى عستعجب 

ليه المزود ده مش بيجفل فى وش النونات

حلوه الفزوره يا واد يا وجدى بس ياريتك كنت نزلتها فى السر عشان اصحابك

تروح عليهم نومه ومايشوفوهاش

----------


## M!sS Roro

> يبجى اسمه ورور ايه فجل ده ولا ايه ..ياللا بجى بلا دلع ماسخ
> 
> فليحيا الشمارييييييييخ
> __________________



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ال فجل ال .. انتو متغاظين مننا لييييييييييييييه علشان احنا اشطر منكم واسامينا رقيقه .. 
حتى اسم مجموعتنا النونات   ::$:  يااااااااااااه بص على الرقه والشاعريه والرومانسيه والحب والحنيه والخ والخ والخ ..اما انتو شمااريخ يالهوووووووي داخلين خنااقه ولا اييييييييييه .. 





> انى عستعجب 
> 
> ليه المزود ده مش بيجفل فى وش النونات
> 
> حلوه الفزوره يا واد يا وجدى بس ياريتك كنت نزلتها فى السر عشان اصحابك



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الصعيدي عامل عمايل مع عموو البرنس  :: 

وانا زي عمووو البرنس ..  ::$:  

انجلــترآآ .. ::p:

----------


## kethara

مبروك للنونااااااااااااااااااات

رغم كل الصعوبات السيرفر متعب جدا جدا

الحل

أنجلترا

ولو يا راءات النونات دائما فائزات

مع تحيتى

----------


## e_elassas

ياجمااعه انجلترا جزء من بريطانيا يعنى بريطانيا اشمل

وبعدين ايام الاحتلال كانوا بيقولوا بريطانيا انجلترا بقت بعدين بقى والله اعلم بقى

----------


## قلب مصر

انجلترااااااااااااااا
أو بريطانياااااااااااااااا
كله مش حيفرق علشان السيرفر دا هيجنني هيجنني
طير مفاتيح عقلي مني هيجنني
المسابقة دي نزلت امتى
ولا دريت بيها  ::sorry::

----------


## e_elassas

> اليسا روحى نامى
> 
> المسابقه خلاص فركش
> 
> وقولى لنوناتك كده برده
> 
> النور قطع ولا أقولك
> 
> يارب النور يقطع عند كل النونات وقت نزول السؤال
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه نمت وصحيت والله يااستاذ وجدى 

بس جاوبت الاولى برده بس شكلها غلط ههههههههه

مين اليسا دى يااستاذنا طيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> انجلترااااااااااااااا
> أو بريطانياااااااااااااااا
> كله مش حيفرق علشان السيرفر دا هيجنني هيجنني
> طير مفاتيح عقلي مني هيجنني
> المسابقة دي نزلت امتى
> ولا دريت بيها



يا استاذه احنا اللى فخخنا السيرفر عشان النونات يبقوا فى الباى باى

ولسه كمان حنفخخ النتايج اللى فاتت كلها عشان تطلعوا من الحمص بلا مولد

احنا الراءات اللى حنمشيكم على اللخبطه متعجنوهاش

باى بااااى نونااااات كل وكسه وانتن طيباااااات

----------


## لمسه

* زى عمووووووووو 

انجلترااااااااااااااا

والله المستعان المفروض يااستاذ نادر 3 نقط لكل نووووووووووناااااااااااااااااااا

عشان اللى فات واللى عدى وطار فى الهوى شاشى*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> * زى عمووووووووو 
> 
> انجلترااااااااااااااا
> 
> والله المستعان المفروض يااستاذ نادر 3 نقط لكل نووووووووووناااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> عشان اللى فات واللى عدى وطار فى الهوى شاشى*



شاطره يا فننس لمسمس

فعلا كل نونايه تاخد 3 نقط

والراءات كل راء 9 نقط 

للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين

وطبعا اخدتوا ال 3 نقط ولا ماخدتوهومش الراءات هم اللى حيفوزوا 

وسمعنا سلام 

راءات وطول عمرك ولادك يا بلدنا راءات

وغلاوتك يا بلدنا والله مش محتاجه نونات


وفليحيا الشماريييييخ

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*
 اللهم إنى داعى فأمنو

اللهم كسب النونات

شرطا أن تمنع عنهم العيديات

اللهم كل راء تدخل تعيد على نونه يكون مفلس

اللهم نشف كحكهم

وملح بسكوتهم

اللهم ياكريم إكرمهم  بحق الليسيد

ووسع ملابس العيد الجديد

اللهم كا نونه أخدت نقطه ياخوها منها ضرايب منتديات

اللهم روق بال الرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأت

وأبعد عنهم تفليس النونات

وإجعل لهم فى خطوه نقطه

ولكل نونه زئطه


هئ
هئ
هئ
خلاص تلت زئطات

اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييييييين

صحيح من اليسا دى

يمكن اسمها قصاص ومخدتش بالك ياض ياوجدى

يادى النضاره بتاعتك اللى بتبرجل الحروف

فك الكيسه بقى

او طلع اللى تحت البلاطه
*

----------


## M!sS Roro

الاجابه عند عمووووووووووو >>>>>>>>>  :: 

شكرا ليك يا عمو خدمت النونات جدا ..  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 


نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة الثالثة عشر 




انتظرونا غدا  الجمعة الساعة 12 فى الحلقة الرابعة عشر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*إنجلترا وامرنا لله  


معلش يا ردالة الشغل واخد الواحد من المسابقة*

----------


## M!sS Roro

صح النوووووووم يا ماجد  ::

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> الاخوه الاعزاء  
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
> 
> 
> نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة الثالثة عشر 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اولا اسمحولى اسجل اعتراضى الشديد على نتايج المسابقه لان مش معقول نبقى عارفين

ان الشحروره بتتصل بقيثاره ولمسه ودكتوره رحاب وقلب مصر وهايدى والورور الجميل ريم الكويتيه

الجنسيه والمصريه قلبا وقالبا وسبق اننا كشفنا الواقعه دى وعملنا بيها محضر فى قسم شرطه 

ابناء مصر بحارة الكوسه المتفرعه من شارع القرع الافرنجى بميدان شيلنى واشيلك بمنطقة ابجنى

واكسبك وبعد التحقيقات الموسعه التى قام بها الاستاذ نادر شفافيه بمعاونة الاستاذ البرنس يحيى

طهارة يد وتبين للجميع ان الواقعه قد حدثت بالفعل وبشهادة المتهمات انفسهم فلم ينكروها 

وعندما سئلوا هل انتم مذنبات اجبن جميعا فى صوت واحد ككورال فرقة الموسيقى العربيه

نعم مذنبات واعادوها مرات ومرات بناء على طلب الجماهير التى انبهرت بجمال اصواتهن

ومن المعروف ان دور نعم مذنبات من الموشحات القديمه التى لحنها الشيخ وجدى محمود

وهو من تالبف خالد الذكر الشيخ ماجد وقد غناه اهلاوى شديد دويتو مع قلب مصر فى نهاية

العشرينات من القرن الحادى عشر قبل الميلاد .. وعلى هذا وبكل هذه الادله الماثلة امام حضراتكم

فاننى اطلب من عدالة المحكمه اصدار حكمها الرادع على هؤلاء النونات حتى يكونوا عبرة لغيرهم

واطالب باقصى عقوبه وهى الاعدام رميا بالورد والزهور فى ميدان التحرير حتى يرى الجميع ان 

عدالة محكمة منتدى ابناء مصر لايمكن ان تتراجع امام صوانى الكوسه باللحمه المفرومه 

والقرع الافرنجى والجلاش والبسبوسه لكنها ممكن تتراجع امام عزومه ديك رومى محشى 

بالمكسرات .. وفقكم الله يا راءات ابناء مصر وقهر كل اعداءكم النونات الغشاشين بتوع انوش يا 

حبيبتى والو يا فننس لمسمس وحبيتى يا قلب مصر .. وليحيا الشمارييييييخ

----------


## الشحرورة

دولتنا دى مشهوره

حلوه وجميله يا شحروره

فيه ناس زاروها وقالولى

مشهوره جدا فى الكوره



جدى زمان لما فتحها

بعد المراكب ما حرقها

خلاها دوله من الاسلام

وهى برضو فى مطرحها



طارق وحط فى اراضيها

خللى السلام عشش فيها

من بعده خلوها طوائف

ما شفنا خير من بعديها



بإسم الصليب جم حاربونا

رجعوا خدوها وطردونا

يا ذكرى للمجد الماضى

شوفى الجدود فين ودونا



دى برشلونه وغرناطه

بلدان جميله ببساطه

والحمرا قصر كمان مشهور

يحكى تاريخنا بقلاطه



دوله ومحكومه بدستور

كارلوس ملكهم مش مغرور

بتقولى ايه ؟؟ فيه لعبه كمان

إستنى لما اسأل ماتادور



ماتيالا بينا يا شحروره

نرجع لمصر المنصوره

عاوزه تعيشى هنا على طول ؟؟؟

إصحى م الحلم يا سنيوره

----------


## e_elassas

اسبانيا

----------


## M!sS Roro

طبعا .. اسبــآآنيا .. 

ونوووووونااااااااااات بيب بيب نوووووووناااااااااااااااات بيب بيب  :4:   :4:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أسبانيا*

*نيابة عن الراءات*
*وعشان إسمي يتحط في الجدول*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*اسبانيا وامرنا لله 


ايوة كده يا استاذ يحيي ولعها ولعها شعللها شعللها *

----------


## لمسه

اسبانيا وبرافو ايمان العساس حبيبة جلبى من جواااااااااته

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

اسبانيا

----------


## يحيى زكريا

ايتاى البارود بحيره وأمرنا لله

وياريت كل النونات يدخلوا ويقولوا ايتاى البارود بحيره زى عموووووووو


وتنه رايح على تيه البارود هزه

واستقبلوه بالكرم حتى الطابور هزه

كراكون شرف معتبر مخصوص عشان يحيى

الكل حياه ولا حد من النونااااااااااااااات هزه

----------


## قلب مصر

أسبانياااااااااااااااااااااا

بركاتكم يا راءات منورين ومدورين  :: 
السيرفر منور بيكم أكمنه فيه راءين  ::

----------


## kethara

*الحل أسبانيا

قبل السيرفر ما يطردنى تانى
كل عام وأنتم بخير
وعيد سعيد للجميع

مع تحيتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 


نتيجة المسابقة بعد الحلقة الرابعة عشر 




انتظرونا غدا  اول ايام العيد 12 فى مسك الختام 

الحلقة الاخيرة المميزة

 وبعدها ان شاء الله سيتم الاحتفال بالفائزين 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

محدش يسال عصام علم الدين واخد ليه 100 درجة 

حاقول لكم لانى بحبه فى الله 




> أسبانيا
> 
> نيابة عن الراءات
> وعشان إسمي يتحط في الجدول


بس لو يبطل قلبه الطيبه مع النونات ده 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## M!sS Roro

يابختك يا عصــآآآآآآآآم .. مين قدك  ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> محدش يسال عصام علم الدين واخد ليه 100 درجة 
> 
> حاقول لكم لانى بحبه فى الله 
> 
> 
> 
> بس لو يبطل قلبه الطيبه مع النونات ده 
> ...


 *أخي الحبيب نادر*

*أحبك الذي أحببتني فيه*
*والله وحده يعلم مكانتك لدى*
*وأسأل الله أن يجعله عيداً سعيداً عليك وعلى أسرتك*
*أما من ناحية إن قلبي طيب مع النونات*
*فدي أوشاااااااعه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## لمسه

ياترى ليه ميه هه هه ليه هه 

منا كمان بحبك فى الله عادى ووخده ستااااااااشر  :: 

ليه بقااااااااااااااااااااااا حد يدلنا ياناس  ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> يابختك يا عصــآآآآآآآآم .. مين قدك





> ياترى ليه ميه هه هه ليه هه 
> 
> منا كمان بحبك فى الله عادى ووخده ستااااااااشر 
> 
> ليه بقااااااااااااااااااااااا حد يدلنا ياناس


ياساتر يارب
مش عارف الواحد هيلاقيها منين ولا منين
ده إيه الحقد والصفار الأعمى ده؟
بس زي العسل
كل سنه وإنتوا الإتنين طيبين
ومتغاظين  ::  
عصام علم الدين

----------


## لمسه

*لالالالا
لالالالا 
ده مش حقد خالى بااااااااااااااااااااالك 







ده نق وقر كماااااااااااااااان ولا علشان مشرفييين زى بعض اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

يارب الصبح اصبح مشرفه يااااااااااااااااارب 

ويابختك ياعم  من حبه الاسكندرانى ولا يهمك 

بس بقووووولك 


اه




اه







 خلى بالك من نفسك هه 
ومتمشيش وسط المنتدى واوع العربايات 

انا مالى بقى عملت اللى عليا وحذرتك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مادخلناش لا مطار ولا مينا

ولا حتى أحتجنا لتأشيره

إنما بالكلمه وبالصوره

وبروح حلوه وصحبه جميله

لفينا بلاد المعموره

مع نادر ويا الشحروره



ف السعوديه عليك يارسولنا

صلينا وحـَرمـَّك جـَمعـنـّا

فيك ياكويت قضينـّا نهارنـّا

والمغرب بجماله حضنـّا

ومع صفحات العمر ياليبيا

من مصر لأراضيكي وصلنـّا

ف البحرين حطينا رحالنـّا

وجانا يحيى زكريا عزمنـّا

خدنا معاه ودانا لسوريا

وبعد أثينا روحنا أسبانيا

زورنا طوكيو وشوفنا ألمانيا

والهند وكوريا الشماليه

ساحل العاج ف الحر سافرنا

ومع وجدي طلعنا بريطانيا




عدى الشهر خلاص وآدينا

نص نونات والنص راءات

ف آخر رحله مع بعضينا

وهنفضل إخوَّه وأخوات

ورمضان الجاي أما يجينا

من تاني هنطلع رحلات



وقبل ماأقول ليكوا الفزوره

أنا عايز أكتب سطرين

أشكر نادر والشحروره

وأهني كل الفايزين

والشاطر بقى والشطوره

اللي يقول إحنا اليوم فين؟ 



إحنا واقفين بين جبال

بالطبيعه مبهورين

والعيون شايفين جَـمال

ياما ألهـَّم فنانين

سيمفونيه كَتبها هايدن

وأوبرا ألفها شتراوس

إسمعوا مزيكا يمكن

تعرفوها دي سهله خالص

كان رئيسها فالدهايم

اللي حاربوه اليهود

وإن فرويد قولت لازم

إسمها ع البال يفوت

و ف أميركا منها حاكم

إشتهر من هوليوود



هاااااه عـِرفتوا إحنا فين؟

ولا لسه بين بينين؟

لو جوابكُم محتارين

قولوا هتلر جه منين

وإن عليكوا صعبه لسه

فكروا في الأخت لمسه



طب عشان فيه ود بينا

من جديد هنقول كمان

الأوبك فيها وزيتنا

سعره محسوب بالميزان

ع الحدود هتكون إيطاليا

والتشيك هم الجيران

طب هقول أنا حاجه تانيه

بعد منها راح تبان

مين ماحبش فاطمه منا

تمثيليه جت زمان

عن شباب راحوا ليها هجره

وإلتقوا ف نفس المكان

في مدينه ليها غنوه

رددتها أسمهان



هاااااه عـِرفتوا إحنا فين؟

ولا لسه بين بينين؟

لو جوابكُم محتارين

إسألوا صالح سليم

وإن عليكوا صعبه لسه

فكروا في الأخت لمسه

----------


## قلب مصر

النمسا

----------


## kethara

النمسا

----------


## يحيى زكريا

مادام نسأل الست لمسه

يبجى احنا فى ابو طشت يابووووى

يا سلام على المفهوميه

جال النمسا جال

صحيح نونات معيفكروش واااااااصل

----------


## e_elassas

النمسا

----------


## M!sS Roro

*مبـــــــــــدع يا استاذ عصام .. 

والله فزوره جميله جدا جدا جدا .. بجد وانا باقراها كنت باستمتع بدرجة الابداع وصياغة الجمل والكلمات ,, تسلم ايدك  .. فعلا مسك الختـــــــــآآم .. الف شكـر .. 

وطبعــــــــآ .. زي ما قاالو اخواتي ,, 

النمســآ ..*

----------


## قلب مصر

حلقة في منتهى الروعة تسلم مبدعنا الرائع عصام علم الدين
والله يا جماعة صعدت جدا جدا بالمسابقة الجميلة وبكل الأخوة والأخوات
النونات والرااااااااااااااااااااااءات اللي دوخونا
وأستاذنا الجميل يحيى زكريا
وحبيبة قلبي الشحرورة وأخي الغالي اسكندراني
ربنا يكرمكم جميعا
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين
ويارب في الخير دايما متجمعين
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## لمسه

ايه ده انا اتأخرت ولا ايه 

يا كزووووووووووفي 


بس السيرفر هو اللي عطلني 

هو اللي اخرني يا ناس اعمل ايه اقطعلكم نفسي 

الحل هو النمسا 

وهنيااااااااالك يا مطنش المواعيد  ومكنسل علي التأخير  ::p:

----------


## يسرى الارنب

فى النمسا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*النمسا 


وياريت يا قلب مصر تشوفى حل للسيرفر انتى وابو صلاح احسن اخد لكم سامح عطية اسير  

بجد فزورة جميلة من استاذ عصام كملت الشكل الجمالى لجميع حلقات السنة دى من الشحرورة واستاذ محمد سعيد واستاذ يحيي زكريا وكل الناس اللى شاركت ربنا يسعدكم كمان وكمان 


وفى اللحظة ديه احب اعتذر لكل اللى بعتلى تهنئة وأنا مش رديت عليه عشان السيرفر مشغول وربنا والجهاز خنقنى ههههههههههههههههه

بس هاخد فترة نقاهة وأرجع ارد على الكل إن شاء الله >>>> ماصدق المنتدى فتح هههههههههههه

وكل سنة وإنتوا طيبيين جميعاً 

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

_لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله_

سامح عطيه بس

 يأهلاوى شديد 

وأنا اللى كنت فاكرك حتاخد النونات كلهما سبابا لحد مالسيرفر يتعدل

خد سامح عطيه

واضح انك حتاخد سامح

وأنا حاخد مقلب

هههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنه وإنتم طيبين جميعا

وعصام تالمبدع الدائم إختار لنا النمسا

جمال الأنس كله

ال يخطف سامح ال

يمكن سامح زملكاولى وإنت ياوجدى ماتعرفش

لو طلع زملكاوى أنا شريك فى الخطف

----------


## لمسه

> مادخلناش لا مطار ولا مينا
> 
> ولا حتى أحتجنا لتأشيره
> 
> إنما بالكلمه وبالصوره
> 
> وبروح حلوه وصحبه جميله
> 
> لفينا بلاد المعموره
> ...





 :good:  :y:  :good:  :y:  :good:  :y:  :good:  :y: 

الاستاذ علم الدين  :y: 

ومسسسسسسسك الختااااااااام علم من اعلام ابناء مصر 
وهو اسم على مسمى علم الدين :y: 




 :Omg:  اه ياكزووووووووووفى  ::h:: 

والله ودخلتى التاريخ  :W00t1: من اوسع الابواب  :W00t1: يابت يالمسه 

يافرحت جلبى

واسمك اتكتب يالهووووووتيييينى على الجمااااااااال ياناااااااااس 


*خلاص خلاص عفونا عنك* 

امشى برحتك فى المنتدى هنا وهناك وخد راحتك 24  خالص مالص هالص 

عاااااشااااااان انت كده :good:

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

اتقدم باسمى آيات  الشكر والتقدير 

لكل من ساهم معنا فى انجاح هذه المسابقة

وهم على حسب ترتيب ظهور حلقاتهم 

الاستاذ محمد سعيد



الاستاذ يحيى زكريا 



الاستاذ وجدى محمود 



الاستاذ عصام علم الدين




وانتظرونا مع جوائز الفائزين  فى المسابقة 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
كل عام وكل شهر وكل يوم وانتم جميعا بخير 
سعدنا بتواجدكم الطيب الكريم طول الشهر الكريم 
وفى  النهاية 
ورغم ان حسب القانون  معنا ثلاثه  فائزون 
الا اننا  كلنا فائزون 
بالموده والمعروف 
ربنا يجمعنا دائما وابدا على الخير 



النتيجة النهائية 





المركز الاول 
الاخت العزيزة 
قيثارة 




المركز الثانى 
الاخت العزيزة 
قلب مصر 




المركز الثالث 
الاخت العزيزة 
لمسه 




الف مبروك لنا جميعا 
وكل عام وكل شهر وكل يوم وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير يا رب و عيد سعيد عليكم 
و كل مسابقة و انتم بخير ...
المسابقات بتكون جميلة و بتعمل جو من الألفة بنفتقدها في الاوقات العادية
بس للأسف اللي بيعمل مسابقة بيكون صعب عليه يتابع المساباقت الباقية 
حقيقي كان نفسي اشارك معاكم بس ان شاء الله تتعوض وقت غير رمضان يكون الوقت عندنا فيه وفرة اكتر  :: 

كل الشكر لك شحرورة و كل الشكر لك اسكندراني

دمم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،

----------


## M!sS Roro

مبــــــــروؤوؤوؤوؤوؤوؤوؤك للثــــــــلاثه الاوائل ..  :4:   :4:   :4: 

وطبعــآ مبروؤوؤوؤك لينا كلنا .. لاننا قضينا وقت ممتع .. وجمعتنا مواقف طريفه .. وتعرفنا فيها على ناس جميله اوووووي .. واهم حااااااااااجه عرفت يعني ايه شمااااااااااريخ  :: 

بجد مساابقه رائعه .. خفيفه ولذيذه .. 

الف شكر ليكو يا جماعه .. شكرا ليك يا استاذ اسكندراني مع ان اسمي مش موجود بينهم بس مسامحاك  :: 

وطبعا شكرا للشعراء .. البرنس عمووو يحيى زكريا قائد فريق الشماريخ .. والاستاذ محمد سعيد .. وطبعا وطبعا وهل يخفى القمر الاستاذ الكبير الي لابس نظاره شمسيه  ::$:  الاستااذ وجدي محمود .. ومســـك الختاااااااااام ولي كانت فزورته رائعه بمعنى الكلمه .. الاستاذ عصام علم الدين ..  :f:  

وعيد سعيد وكل سنه وانتو طيبين .. وربنا يجمعنا على الخير دائمــآآ ..  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*يادى الحظ ويادى الصدفه* 
*ف ق لام والكاف  فين واقفه* 
*ترتيبكم فى حروفنا تمام* 
*تساتهلو الفوز ؟* 
*أيوه تمام* 
*بس أنا شايف إن الكل* 
*فازو بإخوات جد تمام* 
*كانت رحله جميله يأهلى* 
*من غير مانشوفها فى أحلام* 
*شحروره* 
*وفيثاره* 
*وهايدى* 
*وأم أحمد*
*مع* 
*لمسه* 
*كمان* 
*أستاذ زكريا* 
*وأخوه نادر* 
*صفحات العمر الفنان* 
*وعصام يامعلم تعجبنى* 
*بالحرف بتعزف ألحان* 
*فين هنؤء* 
*مع أهلاوى* 
*فين الأخت الغاليه إيمان* 
*وحسام باشا إبن عطيه* 
*مس رورو مش بنت جيران* 
*دى جواها أكيد مصريه* 
*وكلامها لولى ومرجان* 
*حسيت وسطيكم بأمانه* 
*بمشاعر بحنان مليانه* 
*ربى يزيد فى قلوبنا حنان* 
*نبقى إخوات ديما علطول* 
*ونشارك فرح الفرحان* 
*..............................* 
*فين شيكولاته* 
*وفين هموسه* 
*دول شايفين بعنيهم كوسه* 
*بالتليفون الحل يبان* 
*ولا نور يقطع يانونات ينفع* 
*ولا سيرفر عطلكو كمان* 
*بس بجد اللى مزعلنى* 
*جمل الشحروره الغلبان* 
*طق ومات مالتقل ياعينى* 
*وبتنكر وتقول عيان* 
*وأهو نادر شاهد وياهم* 
*وبكلمته الحق أهو بان* 
*ف مع قاف* 
*مع لام من لمسه* 
*والراء أخرتها مرستان*

..................

أنا مش زعلان علشان رمضان خلص بس
أنا زعلان على اللمه الجميله اللى مش حتتكرر غير كل سنه دى

لأن مشاغل الحياه أكيد حتلهينا

بس حقيقي

كان أجمل شهر فضيل عدى عليا

ربنا يجمل كل أيامكم ولياليكم

ويهدينا ديما لطاعته

ويرحمنا برحمته

كل سنه وأنتم إخوات بجد

----------


## سمـاء

الأعزاء الشحرورة واسكندرانى

كل سنة وانتم طيبين... 

مسابقة جميلة... تابعت بعض حلقاتها فى رمضان والباقى بعده.... 

بس طبعا كل مرة بشوفها بعد الحل ما ينزل....

عموما أنا ماليش فى الجغرافيا.. مع إن الفوازير كانت مش صعبة...

مجهود رائع وإعداد مميز...



الشعراء المميزون

محمد سعيد... يحيى زكريا... وجدى محمود... عصام علم الدين..

كالعادة كلماتكم مميزة تميز أقلامكم وأفكاركم 

جمعنا الله دائما معكم فى كل ما هو جميل ومفيد...


العزيزات قيثارة... قلب مصر... همسة..

ألف مبروك على الفوز بالمسابقة... 

وألف شكر على إثبات تفوق النونات... رفعتوا راسنا....


جمعنا الله عند الحوض بإذنه تعالى

----------


## لمسه

*الفائز الثالث
اسبوع على ضفاف الدانوب الازرق بدعوه من عصام علم الدين 


ممكن اعرف دى فييييين سالت كووول الناااس

اللى قالى فى ايطاليا  واللى يقولى فينا 

واللى يقولى مدام جاب اسمك فيها الاستاذ علم الدين تبقى النمساااااا 

يعنى على وزن لمساااااا

انا مش عارفه اصدق مين ولا مين دى فزوره ولا ايه احنا فييييييييييييييييييين 

هناااااااااااااااا


الفائز الثالث
اسبوع على ضفاف الدانوب الازرق بدعوه من عصام علم الدين 


هى فييييييييييييييييييييين 

حد يقولى يااااااااقووووووم*

----------


## لمسه

> ا[color="blue"]
> العزيزات قيثارة... قلب مصر... همسة..
> 
> ألف مبروك على الفوز بالمسابقة... 
> 
> وألف شكر على إثبات تفوق النونات... رفعتوا راسنا....
> 
> 
> جمعنا الله عند الحوض بإذنه تعالى



لمسه لمسه ياسما هاضيعى عليا الفوز وتيجى همسه تاخده ياشييييخه لمسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه هه


هههههههههههههههههههههه

الف شكر ليكى حبيبتى وعلى تهنئتك الرقيقه 

بس اعرف الاول البلد دى فييييييييين ياعم جوجل الله يخليك لينا 

غووولب معنا جوجل 


احنا فيييييييييييييييييييييين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااناااااااااس الحقووووووووووووووووووووووناااااااااااااااااا

يامعشر ابنا مصر

----------


## لمسه

ردى على ابو خالد والاستاذ زكريا والعزيز على القلب النادر 


بعد شويه لما اعرف احنا فين الاول وجايه تانى ىىىى

الفائز الثالث
اسبوع على ضفاف الدانوب الازرق بدعوه من عصام علم الدين 


ياربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## صفحات العمر

لِـف بينا يا حرف يا يلا 
كل حته 
وأوصف البلد اللى مقصودة بروحك 
حته حته
واللى هيجاوب يفوز 
والهزار والضحك طبعا 
فى مسابقتنا يجوز 
محنا طبعا عيلة واحدة 
امنا مصر العظيمه
والترابط والتأخى بينا خالص
عمره ما كان فيه مزايدة


تحية تقدير وأعتزاز لشموع قاعة العامية فى رمضان 
اخى الحبيب النادر الأسكندرانى 
واختى الغاليه شحرورة 
على امتاعنا طيلة شهر رمضان بهذه المسابقه الشيقه 
التى أعتبرها اقوى وأنجح المسابقات هذا العام فى المنتدى 
والذى أطفى عليها ابناء مصر من روحهم الطيبه وثقافتهم العاليه 
جوا رائعاً من الألفه وخفة الدم المصريه جدا
كل أمنياتى لكم بالمزيد والمزيد من التألق والتميز 
والف مليون مبروك للفائزين 
قيثارة  ::no2:: 
قلب مصر  ::no2:: 
لمسه  ::no2:: 
والف مليون مبروك علينا كلنا هذه الروح الطيبه 
والمشاعر الاخوية الخالصه 
والى المزيد والمزيد من التألق والتميز 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## لمسه

اهوووو حتى استاذنا الجميل الكبير مش عارف فين الدنوب ده 

اوعو يكون مقلب ولا حاجه هههههههههههههههههههه ولا يكنش مقلب يعنى اه 
هههههههههههههههه

ماليش دعوه انا بصدق على طول وبسرعه 

ياترى فين البلد دى هههههههههههههههه

تعاله للاسجنجرانيه يااجمل اسكندرانى وقولى احنا فييييين؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمـاء

لمسة لمسة لمسة

أعتذر جدا على الغلطة غير المقصودة طبعا...

لسة راجعة من الاجازة ومالحقتش أمسح النضارة..... :Poster Oops: 

وعلشان اعتذر ما جيتش وايدى فاضية... اتفضلى دول




وادى الخريطة... الأحمر هو الدانوب الأزرق... 



أوعى تتنازلى عن حقك...................... ::nooo::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*واضح اني جيت متأخر

مبرووووووووووووووك لكل النونات القمرات

وفرحانه إن المكسب والمراكز راحت للنونات بس

هو ده المتوقع طبعاً ويارب يكون كل الراءات إستفادة من الدرس 

كل سنه وانتم جميعاً بخير إستمتعت جداً بوقتي معاكم

كان تجمع فيه ود وعشره والفه ولمه وروح طيبه جميله بنا

أشكر الشحروره على فكرتها الرائعه وادائها

وأستاذ إسكندراني على مجهوده في رصد الدرجات

ولولي على تصميمها .. وكل المتسابقين

والمتسابقات والفائزات ويارب نتجمع دائماً

على الخير وبروح طيبه*

----------


## thereallove

ولا انا برضه فاهم الدانوب الازرق ده يبقي فين او يطلع ايه  ::

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> ولا انا برضه فاهم الدانوب الازرق ده يبقي فين او يطلع ايه


الدانوب يا استاذى    thereallove

هو نهر فى النمسا زى نهر النيل كده واعتقد ان النمساويين بحبوه زى احنا ما بنحب النيل

وزى ما عبدالوهاب عمل النهر الخالد والنيل نجاشى أيضا فيه موسيقار نمساوى اسمه يوهان شتراوس

عمل مقطوعه موسيقيه مشهوره جدا عالميا اسمها فالس الدانوب الازرق وتعرف بفالس الدانوب فقط

وهى مشهوره جدا ومن الحكايات التى تحكى انه فى وقت احتضار يوهان شتراوس ويظهر ان النمساويين

كانوا يحبونه كثيرا اقول انه فى وقت الاحتضار اجتمع الناس امام قصر الامبراطور ليعرفوا اخبار يوهان 

شتراوس وكانت فى القصر فرقه سيمفونيه والامبراطور يتابع الحاله اولا بأول وعندما مات شتراوس

على الفور عزفت الفرقه السيمفونيه فالس الدانوب فعرف الناس ان موسيقارهم المحبوب قد مات

وحزنوا كثيرا عليه .. حتقوللى طب عرفت الحكايه دى ازاى وازاى اصلا عرفت نهر الدانوب اقول لك

انى متربى هناك مع اخويا عصام علم الدين وياما استحمينا فى ترعه الدانوبيه واحنا صغيرين

----------


## thereallove

مشكووووووور يا استاذنا علي المعلومات دي 

بس برضه اللي كسب هيروح ليه ازاي 

هو منفد علي نهر النيل ممكن نركب لمسه مركب وتعرف توصل هناك ولا ايه ؟

----------


## الشحرورة

> *مسابقة جميلة ولعدم دخولى لم اعرف بها 
> 
> لكنها جميلة بما فيها من خفة دم المصريين 
> 
> رائعة بفكرتها كل عام وانتم بخير*


*اهلا بالجميلة مس روز

نورتى المسابقة يا قمر
وخفة دم المصريين لانهم يظهر
مرتاحين مش تعبانين ولا متضايقين
هههههههههههههههههههه
خليكى دايما معانا

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *كنت مشغول فى مسابقة رجال الاعمال والله  
> 
> حظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 23 ثواني.


*أخى اهلاوى شديد

ايه اللى يخليك تروح عنا بعيد
يعنى رحت هناك وفزت كمان
والا ايه الحكاية
قلنا خليك ويانا

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *
>  اللهم إنى داعى فأمنو
> 
> اللهم كسب النونات
> 
> شرطا أن تمنع عنهم العيديات
> 
> ...



*أخى الكريم وجدى محمود

هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الدعوات الحلوة دى
كتر ألف خيرك
ما قلنا من الأول النونات
دول لكل مراكز الفوز ناجحات
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد وجود الراءات جميل
اومال هنفوز على مين

كل سنة وأنت طيب

*

----------


## kethara

> الاخوة الاعزاء 
> كل عام وكل شهر وكل يوم وانتم جميعا بخير 
> سعدنا بتواجدكم الطيب الكريم طول الشهر الكريم 
> وفى  النهاية 
> ورغم ان حسب القانون  معنا ثلاثه  فائزون 
> الا اننا  كلنا فائزون 
> بالموده والمعروف 
> ربنا يجمعنا دائما وابدا على الخير 
> 
> ...


*

الغالية شحرورة المنتدى
المتألقة دوما

كل التحية والشكر لهذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
يتغلب غلية رقتك وخفة ظلك
وروحك الطيبة التى تجذب الجميع بكل المودة للمشاركة
بهذا التجمهر الرائع من الكلمات والمشاعر النبيلة
تحيتى لتواجدك المميز دائما بابناء مصر
تمنياتى ان يظا هذا التواجد طيلة العام

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

كل باقات شكرى لن تكفى كى ارسلها لك
لشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وتصميماتك الجميلة
التى أسعدتنى والفوز كما قلت هو فوز لمشاعرنا التى ترابطت
بكل الود هنا بايام مباركة
وتمنياتى لك بكل الخير والألق

مع تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

*الغالية الرقيقة أرق قلب لمصر
قلب مصر

ورائعة التواجد النسمة
لمسة

مبارك الفوز ووجودكم الرائع الطيب
وهذا التسابق للمشاعر الطيبة
وحقا الفوز هو بمعرفة شخصيات جميلة مثلكم عن قرب

وكم أسعدنى التواجد مع كل الشعراء المميزين

القدير محمد سعيد
البرنس يحيى زكريا
الشاعر المميز وجى محمود
وشاعر الدانوب الأزرق الذى كان مسك الختام
عصام علم الدين

لكم كل التحية والشكر

وأخص بالشكر للتواجد الرائع الغالية
هايدى
ومس رورو
ود ريحاب
واهلاوى شديد
وكل من مر وترك حرف بين مشاعرنا

مع تحيتى*

----------

